# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Nakon transfera

## MIJA 32

svim čekalicama želim jedan ogroman + i visoku betu  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Mene danas 8 dpt samaraju jajnici  :? 
*Vali*  :Kiss:   hocemo izdrzati do 08.12. ili testic radimo prije?   :Grin:

----------


## BubaSanja

Evo, ja prijavljujem da na 7 dpt   :Grin:   nemam baš nikakve simptome.
Baš ništa.

ne znam jel to dobro ili loše  :/

----------


## Vali

Evo me na mojoj omiljenoj temi.   :Grin:  
*tikica*, ja mislim da neću čekati 8. 12. A i čini mi se da bum do onda i procurila. Sva sam neka jadna, nikakvog novog simptoma nemam.

----------


## Lambi

cure, da vas ovi simptomi i nesimptomi iznenade lijepom betom~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

> Evo me na mojoj omiljenoj temi.   
> *tikica*, ja mislim da neću čekati 8. 12. A i čini mi se da bum do onda i procurila. Sva sam neka jadna, nikakvog novog simptoma nemam.


A i ja vec nekako petak imam u planu za jedan jutarnji testic   :Grin:

----------


## nokia

i ja prijavljujem 6. dan transfera 2 embrija
nikakvih posebnih simptoma do sad osim 2. dan navecer prije spavanja oštra bol u oko jajnika kao par uboda iglom

sretno svim 'čekalicama'  :Preskace uze:

----------


## BubaSanja

ja sam se oboružala sa 2 testića tako da se pripremim prije bete

Zadnji Choragon sam primila ovu subotu. Valjda mu je 9 dana dosta da izvjetri iz mene da mi ne bude test lažno pozitivan radi njega u ponedjeljak.

 :/

----------


## Bebel

Meni je tek 4dpt   :Rolling Eyes:  i jedva čekam vikend i idući tjedan kad se vraćam na posao. Dosadno mi je biti doma i ni'š ne raditi.

Probadanja nisam imala. Zateže me cijeli prednji dio i kao da me žari. Prva 2 dana sam imala strašnu bol u križima, ali sad je podnošljiva.
Cice= 0 bodova.
Večernja temperatura je 37-37,3, ali sve to pripisujem utrićima.

Moram priznati da sam u odnosu na prvi pokušaj totalno cool, samo hoću među ljude, ali MM sam obećala da ću biti doma prvih 8 dana. Joooj, u subotu jurim u shoping   :Grin: . Taman će doći plaća :D 


*tikica_69, Vali, nokia, BubaSanja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliki + na testu

----------


## tikica_69

Mene danas pece maternica  :/ 
No, svasta....

----------


## BubaSanja

Tikice, jel te peče konstantno ili kao da probada?

----------


## Vali

Kak te peče maternica? To nisam još nikad imala. Kod mene i dalje niš.

----------


## Bebel

Mene žari.
Vratili su mi ih 5 pa možda rade  tulum  :Laughing:

----------


## BubaSanja

Mene je neki dan probadalo u maternici, ali je bol bila kao da me peče.

Sad je ok.

Sad me pak baš žiga u desnom jajniku i još uvijek povremeno imam valunge.  :/

----------


## Vali

Žiganje i peckanje u jajniku je poželjno. To je od bete.   :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja imam ziganja, peckanja i sve te "beta simptome" i minus na testu tak debeli kakvog jos nisam imala   :Laughing:  
Jest da je 9 dpt, ali vec bi se vidlo...no, ponavljam ga u subotu, reda radi   :Wink:

----------


## alec

> Ja imam ziganja, peckanja i sve te "beta simptome" i minus na testu tak debeli kakvog jos nisam imala   
> Jest da je 9 dpt, ali vec bi se vidlo...no, ponavljam ga u subotu, reda radi


ma daj tikice još je prerano za bilo kakav test   :Love:  .

----------


## tikica_69

alec, moj vjecni andjeo cuvar   :Kiss:  
Hvala mila, al znas mene...idemo dalje...  :Wink:

----------


## BubaSanja

A, tikice, jesi nestrpljiva!!!!   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

*tikica_69*, stvarno je rano za test  :No-no:  
Probaj u subotu, možda te sv. Nikola ugodno iznenadi   :Saint:

----------


## amyx

Tako je tikica_69. Možda te sveti nikola iznenadi a i dobiješ nagradu kaj si se prijavila za prilog  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Laki

Pozdrav curke, evo meni je danas 3dpt, i cijelo me vrijeme probada lijevi jajnik, čini mi se od prvog dana. Inače sam doma, odmaram i čuvam svoje dvije lijepe blastociste...   :Heart:  
Nadam se da su moje čekalice dobro i da ćete se strpiti do lijepe velike bete!
Kako je meni ovo 1. ET neću raditi nikakve testove do bete, ali, hm, to sad kažem kad sam na samom početku čekanja...  :D
 :Kiss:   svima i neka nam se ostvare ove pred blagdanske želje...

----------


## uporna

*Laki* samo ti uživaj i odmaraj doma i ~~~~~ da se mrvice lijepo ugnjezde.

----------


## wendy

Evoi ja se javljam danas mi je 5dpt i mogu reć da se normalno osječam jedino sam tako napuhnuta valjda još od stimulacije, vračene su mi 2 kako biolog kaže super blastociste pa čemo vidjeti.
Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivne bete posebno sada u ovome mjesecu darivanja!!

----------


## Tonka30

Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim iskustvima poslije transfera, možda jednom nekome pomognu, kao što su mnogi postovi meni pomogli...
Danas mi je 9 dpt i još samo malo do rezultata... :/ Stimulacija, punkcija i transfer su prošli u najboljem mogućem redu sve sam ja to hrabro podnijela, bez ikakvih nuspojava. Međutim, od 3 dpt imam strašne grčeve u maternici, a povremeno i u jajnicima. Bol je tupa i traje cca 10 sekundi. U početku me je naravno to strašno prestrašilo i bila sam uvjerena da ću dobiti svaki čas, iako nije još bilo za to vrijeme. Bolovi su mnogo jači od pms bolova, slični menstrualnim, ali kraće traju. Da se razumijemo, imam jake menge, uvijek sam pod ketonalima, mogu bol koliko toliko podnijeti, ali mi je sve to nekako neobično. Zaboli, probode, traje kratko, pa nestane, nakon čega slijedi golemo olakšanje. To sada traje već nekih 6 dana i možda se mrvicu smanjuje intenzitet grčeva i manje ih je dnevno.
Nemam pojma što je to ... Da li je to početak menge koja će ovaj put zbog stimulacije biti jača nego inače? Ili posljedica stim. punkcije i svega? 
Od ostalih simptoma i nemam neke: cice su bolne i veće, trbuh ogroman (vjerojatno od utrogestana). I to je to. 
Jel imao tko poslije transfera slične simptome?

Svim curama koje čekaju betu puno strpljenja i uspjeha naravno
 :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Tonka30 definitivno miriši na T ali ß će pokazati najbolje. ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tonka30

"Pozlatile ti se riječi!"
Hvala na odgvoru i dobrim vibrama. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

Tonka30, Wendy, Laki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe bete :D

----------


## alec

*Tonka* - vibram da je to to ~~~~~~~  :Heart:  . meni su se 4 dpt pojavili takvi predmenstrualni bolovi i bila sam sigurna da ću svaki čas procuriti, a sada sam u 7  tjednu  :D .

----------


## kata.klik

meni je danas 5 dpt...osjecam se onak ok...malo me bole leda doljnji dio onak kao kad se prehladite...jajnici kako kada osjetim ih...jucer malo vise nego inace, ali za sad sve nekako laganini...napuhana jesam jako a cice su mi tri broja vece  :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

cure moje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

moze jedno pitanje? spremam se na svoj prvi ivf u split. buduci da zivim 120 km dalje, a starci su mi relativno blizu splita, zanima me koliko dana nakon et da ostanem u staraca? da li je bolje da se truckam 2-3 sata odmah nakon et ili nakon par dana (bojim se da je tada implantacija)? sta mi savjetujete? unaprijed hvala

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Pinky* lijecnici obicno preporucaju 3 dana mirovanja a onda laganini pa ako ces se prema tome ravnati ostani kod roditelja tih nekoliko dana nek te bedinaju iako sto se truckanja tice, zena koju sam upoznala na VV isla je u Zadar iz Zagreba odmah poslije transfera i danas je hvala Bogu trudnica, ja sam ostala u Zagrebu poslije transfera par dana pa nista, tako da ti je tu sve relativno.Sretno u svakom slucaju.  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Laki

Pozdrav mojim čekalicama bete! Kako ste mi curke?  :D 
Ja, evo odlično, valjda ću još ovaj vikend izdržati......
Test definitivno neću raditi, nekako s njima do sada nisam imala sreće  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Jedna ogromna   :Kiss:  Tonka30, Wendy, kata.klik, i naravno svim ostalim curkama, posebno mojoj Thaia28   :Wink:

----------


## thaia28

hvala *laki*, imam te u mislima i šaljem ti sve pozitivne ~~~~~~

svim curama čekalicama ~~~~~ da dočekaju svoje velike bete

jedno pitanjce - decapeptyl nakon et-a služi za "smirivanje" jajnika, da se spriječi eventualna hiperstimulacija?

----------


## pirica

> jedno pitanjce - decapeptyl nakon et-a služi za "smirivanje" jajnika, da se spriječi eventualna hiperstimulacija?


tako kažu, ali bila je jedna cura sa menom na punkciji koja je imala HS i srele smo se kad smo primale zadnji choragon i rekla mi je da zbog HS-a NIJE primila decapeptyl  :?

----------


## Tonka30

Hvala za vibre, i ja šaljem puno pozitivne energije ~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama bete!
Ja se osjećam ok, grčevi su još uvijek prisutni, ali su manjeg intenziteta. Spava mi se po cijele dane (a kome ne bi po ovakvom vremenu!!!) i brojim dane, sate i minute do ponedjeljka! Ako sam izgurala do sada, ovaj vikend ne bi smio biti problem. Kako se ponedjeljak približava nekako sam sve mirnija (??? ne mogu ni sebi objasniti razlog) a MM sve napetiji   :Grin:  .
Još malo....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Timmy

Pinky, ako si kuci komodnija, nema razloga da ne ides kuci kolima. Pa neces se vozit u zapreznim kolima po kaldrmi. Ja sam solo vozila iz Maribora do Zagreba nakon ET-a, pod temperaturom 38.5, u sijecnju 2005.  Snjezilo je nemilo  . Stavila sam kola na vlak jer nisam imala snage vozit do Splita po snijegu i noci (sve solo), cijelu noc se truckala u vlaku i ujutro, mrtva umorna dosla kuci. I taj put sam se pretrgla od fizickog napora i svega sto mi se desilo od punkcije, transfera do bete, a eto iz tog puta sam rodila. Opet cu ponovit  slikovito nesto sto smo ovdje nekoliko puta ilustrirale (a dolazi od sestre Jasne iz Maribora); zamisli dvije kriske kruha dobro namazane maslom i medju njima zrno maka. Tako je zasticen i tvoj embrij u maternici nakon ET-a.

----------


## prima

> moze jedno pitanje?


meni je dr. nakon transfera rekao da mogu slobodno odmah kući, samo da stanemo na janjetinu.   :Laughing:  
350 km dalje i 39 tj. kasnije  A.   :Heart:  

Ako ti je lakše u matere, izležavaj se njoj tri dana, ali nije nužno...

----------


## kata.klik

evo cure 11 dpt, imam osjecaj od kad sam se digla jutros da nece biti nista, nekako se osjecam prazno...uzasno mi je vise cekati taj petak i nekako mi suze stalno dolaze na oci....bojim se...vec sam htjela jutros raditi test ali sam se nekako suzdrzala jer sam zadnju inekciju primila u cetvrtak...ma ne znam....

----------


## Tonka30

kata.klik, izdrži to još malo i ne gubi nadu!!!
Znam točno kako ti je, tako je i meni bilo sve do jučer: puna dvojbi u stalnoj neizvjesnosti, osluškujući stalno svoje tijelo...
Okupiraj svoje misli s nekom knjigom, spavaj, odmaraj, surfaj...
Najteži dio i većinu čekanja si prošla, ovo je finish...

----------


## laky

> evo cure 11 dpt, imam osjecaj od kad sam se digla jutros da nece biti nista, nekako se osjecam prazno...uzasno mi je vise cekati taj petak i nekako mi suze stalno dolaze na oci....bojim se...vec sam htjela jutros raditi test ali sam se nekako suzdrzala jer sam zadnju inekciju primila u cetvrtak...ma ne znam....


mozes slobodno odraditi test radi injekcije dovoljno je proslo.ja imam filing da je tu +

----------


## tikica_69

Da li je vas ikada bolio trbuh nakon transfera i da li ste isti i drugi dan imale smeckasti iscjedak  :?

----------


## laky

trbuh me bolio a iscjedak neznam da sam imala .da to nije nesto drugo a ne iscjedak.Gdje te boli trbuh u kojem dijelu

----------


## pirica

> Da li je vas ikada bolio trbuh nakon transfera i da li ste isti i drugi dan imale smeckasti iscjedak  :?


ja sam imalal lagani smeđi iscjedak (to je navodno još od punkcije)

----------


## tikica_69

> trbuh me bolio a iscjedak neznam da sam imala .da to nije nesto drugo a ne iscjedak.Gdje te boli trbuh u kojem dijelu


Oko desnog jajnika...tamo sam imala punkciju ali su mi i stanicu vracali negdje na desnu stranu  :/

----------


## magi7

Curke moje, meni je danas 5 dan nakon transfera(8stanični). Meni je beta(u Rijeci) 21 dan nakon transfera. Ja ne znam da li ću izdržati. Nemam nikakvih simptoma promjene osim kao lagani pms-slabi bolovi tu i tamo, lagana križobolja, ali primjećujem da mi se više nego inače lagano diže želudac. Ima neko ovakve simptome? Da napravim test prije?

----------


## i dora

Mene je dan nakon ovog zadnjeg transfera prilično probadalo i bockalo oko pupka,bolio desni jajnik-tu je bila punkcija,bilo je i smeđeg iscjetka 2-3 dana,a dr.je rekao da je to od punkcije.

----------


## tikica_69

Danas mi je 3 dpt i sada kad sam isla piskiti, uz mali komadic Utrogestana iz mene je izasla kao mala smedja zilica  :? 
Jel to moze biti neki ostatak punkcije sad nakon tjedan dana?

----------


## ivica_k

> Danas mi je 3 dpt i sada kad sam isla piskiti, uz mali komadic Utrogestana iz mene je izasla kao mala smedja zilica  :? 
> Jel to moze biti neki ostatak punkcije sad nakon tjedan dana?


isti slučaj kod mene bio, s tim da sam ja par dana poslije toga dobila M...ali ti nećeš tako  :Wink:

----------


## tikica_69

Ajoj  :shock:

----------


## thaia28

3dpt... *tikice*, možda je i implantacija   :Wink:

----------


## alec

*tikice* - meni je tako bilo kad sam ostala t   :Kiss:  .

----------


## tikica_69

Ljubim vas cure   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tonka30

Ja iscjedak nisam imala, ali bolove i to jake kao PMS, ali još jače bolove da, o da. I ti su bolovi krenuli 3-4 dpt. Krenuli su s lijeve strane na kojoj me je punkcija i boljela i kasnije se selili i desno. Boljelo je dosta, gubila sam svakim danom nadu, ali ja sam ostala T!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je taj slučaj i kod tebe!   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

tikice to je kod tebe trudnoća.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

Tikice-to ti je možda ostalo od punkcije-pogotovo ako je smećkasto.I ne piški prije vremena!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

> Danas mi je 3 dpt i sada kad sam isla piskiti, uz mali komadic Utrogestana iz mene je izasla kao mala smedja zilica  :? 
> Jel to moze biti neki ostatak punkcije sad nakon tjedan dana?


Eto danas opet  :?

----------


## rozalija

Ti si trudna ženo moja.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

> Ti si trudna ženo moja.


Pa kaj vec 4 dpt mogu bit trudna  :?

----------


## pčelica2009

Tikice nazovi doktora-možda bi trebala piti Andol 100.Tako je jedna trudnica na VV pa joj je dr.L rekao da počne Andol piti .Ima blizance

----------


## tikica_69

> Tikice nazovi doktora-možda bi trebala piti Andol 100.Tako je jedna trudnica na VV pa joj je dr.L rekao da počne Andol piti .Ima blizance


Pijem Andol 100   :Wink:

----------


## kiara

meni je 2dpt i ujutro sam imala takve predmenstrrualne grčeve da sam stvarno mislila da ću procuriti. i da,užasno sam umorna po danu-i trudim se ne spavati,a po noći hoću poluditi jer ne mogu spavati,gnjezdim se po krevetu i ludim .    :Bouncing:   ko će izdržati još 12 dana? :?  :shock:

----------


## tikica_69

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Danas mi je 3 dpt i sada kad sam isla piskiti, uz mali komadic Utrogestana iz mene je izasla kao mala smedja zilica  :? 
> Jel to moze biti neki ostatak punkcije sad nakon tjedan dana?
> 
> 
> Eto danas opet  :?


I danas opet  :? 
E od sutra to sasvim ignoriram  :/

----------


## tinaka

Ma tak je, stavi ti sve na 'ignore'  i primi se daljinskog i serija na teveu  :Wink:

----------


## storiatriste

*Rozalija*, oćeš sutra opalit jedan valentinovski test za trudnoću?!   :Wink: 

Držim fige svim čekalicama bete!   :Heart:

----------


## mimi3

tikice, moguće je da si trudna, a ustvari pa i jesi. sve smo trudne do bete najmanje,tako kaže naš Luči! 8)  uživaj u tome, i ja imam svakakve simptome, al već se smijem sama sebi kad se počnem proučavat. onda imam sve simptome  :Laughing:  u svakom slučaju lijepo je osjećati nešto....bolje nego ništa, možda je to upravo to...  :Saint:

----------


## uporna

*tikice* i ja sam imala te žilice cca nakon tjedan dana nakon ET i FET-a kada su bile trudnoće. Zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica_69

> *tikice* i ja sam imala te žilice cca nakon tjedan dana nakon ET i FET-a kada su bile trudnoće. Zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Uh....uljepsala mi dan   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Evo i mene nakon transfera, nulti dan i već imam što za reči. Uložak 5 sati nakon transfera dosta smeđi, ali prozirno smeđe, na malo sluzi tamno smeđe. Nije baš ugodno to vidjeti. Ali tješim se time da je nulti dan i da je vjerojatno to posljedica transfera. Koji je doduše protekao dobro. No vjerojatno je neka žilica u pitanju. Nadam se da sam u pravu   :Grin:

----------


## tikica_69

tiki_a i meni je tako nakon transfera....ne brini   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara

ja imam samo lagane grčeve,laganu križobolju,promjene raspoloženja,(.)(.) rastu(ali od utrića) i to je to  :Grin:  
i još nešto malo živaca mi je ostalo do bete  :Grin:   :Bouncing:

----------


## rikikiki

> ja imam samo lagane grčeve,laganu križobolju,promjene raspoloženja,(.)(.) rastu(ali od utrića) i to je to  
> i još nešto malo živaca mi je ostalo do bete


Kiara ... meni tvoji simptomi mirišu na T
Evo, i elena je imala lagane grčeve tjedan nakon transfera, a ja se sjećam križobolje kad sam imala biokemijsku T ... promjene raspoloženja i (.)(.) ne moramo niti komentirati. Držim ti fige, kao i ostalim čekalicama bete!!
*Tiki_a*, ajde više ženo ... kada ti objaviš pozitivnu betu, ja ću se napiti, obećajem (osim ako ću i ja biti T, onda ćemo to obaviti zajedno nakon poroda  :Wink:  )

Fife, fige, fige najveće za sve čekalice bete!

----------


## kiara

rikikiki  :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za trocifrene bete!!!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

rikikiki   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Kod mene ono smeđe samo na dan transfera, sada više ne. Raspoloženje ok. Vidjet ćemo što će donijeti novi dan   :Grin:

----------


## uporna

> rikikiki    
> Kod mene ono smeđe samo na dan transfera, sada više ne. Raspoloženje ok. Vidjet ćemo što će donijeti novi dan


Definitivno od transfera. Zato uživaj koka.  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja imam neka probadanja s desne strane trbuha cca 3. dan od transfera pa sve do danas  :?

----------


## tiki_a

tikica, meni uvijek paše kad budu neka probadanja, vjerojatno većina nas voli nešto osjetiti. Ovaj puta sam se malo osluškivala prije transfera tako da znam da li se događaju neke promjene. Kod jajnika me danas boljelo, ali na isti način kao i u zadnjih 6 mjeseci nakon O, to je mislim posljedica većeg broja punkcija. Mrvicu pečenja u mat. sam i ja prvi puta osjetila nulti dan, ali vrlo kratko. 
Brojim puna dva dana  8)

----------


## rikikiki

> Ja imam neka probadanja s desne strane trbuha cca 3. dan od transfera pa sve do danas  :?


S koje strane ti je bila punkcija?
Ja uvijek nakon punkcije (bilo kasnije transfera ili ne) osjećam lagana probadanja, ponekad čak i do sljedeće m. Mislim (skoro sam sigurna) da je to posljedica punkcije. Kod porasta HCG-a koji uzrokuje implatacija, također se može osjetiti probadanje u jajnicima, ali ta se pojava javlja kod porasta HCG-a, tj. ne brzo nakon transfera nego nekoliko (7-10) dana nakon implatacije. Cure često osjete grčeve kao PMS (to je valjda od implatacije), ali to se osjeća u sredini, ne lijevo ili desno, nego u sredini tj. tamo gdje je smještena maternica.
Za ova probadanja se ne moraš sekirati, nego im se veseli, jer ako potraju i ako postanu učestalija, znači da raste HCG!

----------


## ana39

prošli put kad je bio stimulirani postupak ostala sam doma skoro mjesec dana jer su mi duša i tijelo trebali odmak i odmor od posla, a i sve me bolilo od punkcije, stimulacije, cistični folikuli itd... međutim atrofirali mi mišići od tolikog ljenčarenja, sva sam nekako oslabila, vidno izgubila čak 3-4 kg jer nisam ni kuhala, a bome mi je i dosadilo...sad nakon feta sam bila doma 3 dana i onda lagano na posao gdje mi ovih dana nije uopće naporno, sve lagano i s voljom...malo bi ja zbog prehlade i zalegla ali me toliko vuče to kretanje zbog cirkulacije da se sama tjeram van iz kuće...
...o simptomima neću jer se čak ni na one silne preparate i bioenergije ne mogu psihički osloniti od straha pred nulom, što nije dobar osjećaj, zapravo sam dosta nervozna, sad nisam rekla ništa novo...rekla bih vam rađe nešto vedro...tako bi mi bilo drago, tikice, tika, kiara, ostale sve koje čekate svoje bete, pogotove vi koje ih čekate puno duže nego ja, da se razveselite do neba, od sveg  :Heart:

----------


## kiara

ana39  :Love:   :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 od mojih simptoma su i dalje grčevi ko u PMS-u. i u noći sam osjetila bol u lijevom jajniku,a sad kroz dan u desnom. ovu noć nisam baš ni spavala jer se nikak nisam mogla ugnijezditi od grčeva i boluckanja :/ 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da uskoro sve objavimo trocifrene bete  :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

> ana39   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
>  od mojih simptoma su i dalje grčevi ko u PMS-u. i u noći sam osjetila bol u lijevom jajniku,a sad kroz dan u desnom. ovu noć nisam baš ni spavala jer se nikak nisam mogla ugnijezditi od grčeva i boluckanja :/ 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da uskoro sve objavimo trocifrene bete


i ja nisam nikako spavala noćas neka mućnina i grćevi u maternici  :/

----------


## Dadica

Cure evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete

 :Kiss:

----------


## BLIZU

svima drzim fige   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## pčelica2009

Možda od silnih prethodnih bockanja reagirate na promjenu vremena pa vas bole jajnici.Možda sam sada bubnula pa ostala živa ali to mi je palo na pamet-da vas utješim.Držite se do ß.  :Love:

----------


## kiara

drage moje,ja ne znam što da velim,ali meni je svaka noć sve gora i gora-od bolova,grčeva,pritiska-katastrofa. a i mislim  da mi se počinje opet lagano javljati HS.ovih par dana mi je kroz dan bilo super,ali danas osjećam pritisak kao kod HS. ne znam da li će to dobro završiti ili ne,ali bojim se opet noći...jer boli... :? 

ajde držite mi se i~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete  :Kiss:

----------


## ana39

*kiara* a da popiješ prije spavanja jedan andol 100
nemože škoditi a mnogima ga propisuju zbog cirkulacija,
ti ćeš bolje znati, a ja iz planinarskog iskustva, on bi mogao malo omekšati grčeve, ...nadam se da nije HS, ipak pij puno vode...pusa drži se...

----------


## kiara

ana39,ma ne znam da li da počnem piti na svoju ruku. bojim se da nešto ne pogoršam .probat ću pitati dr.što da uzmem ,jer ovo mi je sve  gore. pogotovo u noći.
hvala  :Kiss:   i ti se drži!!!

----------


## tiki_a

kiara, stvarno bi bilo najbolje da se javiš svom dr-u. Javi kako je prošlo.
Ja brojim 3-ći dan od transfera. To što me zaboli bubreg ili probada s desne strane slično kao tikicu (samo jučer), sigurno je od silnih tekućina koje pijem pa već bubreg i jetra reagiraju. Ne bih o sitnicama pa ću reči da za sada nemam nikakvih simptoma. Ono smeđe i dalje nemam (to me inače najviše oneraspoloži, tzv. spoting kroz cijeli mjesec).
Kako je kod ostalih čekalica?

----------


## mimi3

meni bilo podnošljivo do danas, al danas me jako grči. padam u iskušenje da napravim test. danas mi je 11 dan od et. nervozna sam, popit ću narančastog  :Laughing:  . cure šta kažete,jel rano za test?

----------


## mimi3

cure, intim plus pokazao blijedi plus! mm i ja ga okrećemo i ne vjerujemo. presretni smo! :D . joj sam da sve bude ok, ko će dočekat subotu. navijajte za mene i ja ću za sve vas.

----------


## rotty

mimi3  :D  evo da ti i ovdje cestitam! Zasto cekas subotu? Sutra izvadis betu, a u subotu vec vadis kontrolnu   :Wink:

----------


## laky

i ja sam to napisala na odbrojavanju.ja sma radila 13 dan .bitno je da se dupla pravilno

----------


## mimi3

joj bojim se da je lažno poz, ko žabac sam i boli trbuh za poludit,dobro mi jedino ako mirujem. tako da ću se ipak oslonit na betu u subotu. al eto nadam se da mi veselje nije uzalud.ako ništa, bar ću čuvat testić s plusom 8) pa da imam snage za dalje.

----------


## kiara

mimi3 ne bi ja čekala subotu. vadi betu sutra i bit ćeš mirnija.  :Kiss:  

ja ne znam da li je normalno svaki dan od transfera imati grčeve?ima još neko takva iskustva? ili slična? pročitala sam skoro sve teme,ali ne znam.... :? 
 ja imam i od jučer  pritisak u desnom jajniku kad hodam. ne znam da li da ležim ili ne. idem sutra svojoj gin.pa ću nju pitat kaj ona misli o tome. inače danas  brojim 8dpt  :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

Ja danas brojim puna 4 dana  8) Jučer navečer me štrecalo u grudima i to je sve. Utrići rade svoje. Temperaturu mi niti utrići ne mogu dići   :Laughing:  Sada mi se jako vrti u glavi iako sam utriće stavila vaginalno u 5.15 h ujutro  8) 
Vidjet ćemo što će novi dan donijeti. Gdje su ostale čekalice?

----------


## magi7

Evo mene, meni je trebala doći jučer pa ništa, pa danas opet ništa. Radila test u nedjelju -. Beta mi je tek 25/02. Nemam nikakvih simtoma osim što baš ne spavam najbolje, malo mi se češće diže želudac i imam napetost dolje. Pa sad ćemo vidjeti što nam donosi sutra. Transfer mi je bio 4/2.

----------


## tikica_69

Mene vec dva dana boli kao da cu svaki cas procuriti....danas 11dpt, sutra popodne cu se rijesiti ove muke i neizvjesnosti....idem zvaditi betu popodne  :Grin:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Mene vec dva dana boli kao da cu svaki cas procuriti....danas 11dpt, sutra popodne cu se rijesiti ove muke i neizvjesnosti....idem zvaditi betu popodne


Super Tikice, vec bi trebalo pokazati ako je trudnoca u pitanju za sto od   :Heart:   vibram
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## ana39

Ružice  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## kiara

> Evo mene, meni je trebala doći jučer pa ništa, pa danas opet ništa. Radila test u nedjelju -. Beta mi je tek 25/02. Nemam nikakvih simtoma osim što baš ne spavam najbolje, malo mi se češće diže želudac i imam napetost dolje. Pa sad ćemo vidjeti što nam donosi sutra. Transfer mi je bio 4/2.


oprosti,ali nije li ti malo prerano za testić? imale smo ET isti dan,i meni je beta 25,i ja ću je tak vaditi,jedino kaj ću test raditi u nedjelju,a i o tome još razmišljam :? ...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude veeeelika beta svima  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara

joj krivo  :Laughing:   meni je transfer bio 11.02  :Laughing:  šta sam blesava  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   hormoni mi sve poremetili,a kakva budem tek dr tjedan  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

*magi7*,pa kak to da moraš vaditi betu za 3 tjedna,a ne 2? pa daj ti lijepo izvadi betu,pa si mirna. to ti je najsigurnije  :Kiss:   :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude veeeeeeeeeelika!!! :D

----------


## magi7

Kiara,
tako ti je u Rijeci-tu se vadi beta nakon 3 tjedna. Nemam pojma zašto.

----------


## kiara

pa izgubit ćeš sve živce do onda! malo čudno,ali ok,valjda oni tak rade. ali ja da sam na tvojem mjestu,ja bi otišla sutra vaditi betu jer valjda ne bi vikend preživjela  :Grin:  ,a ni MM  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  
sad već grizem,a kamoli da tak dugo čekam :shock: 

sve u svemu, tvoj izbor  :Kiss:  
u svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  da ti beta bude veeeelika i da(ako budeš čekala do 25.-og) izdržiš  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## magi7

Draga Kiara,hvala na potpori.
Sutra radim ponovo test ako bude pozitivan idem vadit betu 25/02 ako bude negativan idem u  bolnicu po sve uputnice i naravno klomifen za drugi put.Tako da sve imam ako dođe M u petak popodne-da mogu klomifen početi u nedjelju.

----------


## kiara

:Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

magi7 i ja bi na tvom mjestu napravila betu tim više što si se uzdrmala testićem (to mi je dobro poznato). M ti ne mora doći na vrijeme zbog utrića koje koristiš, meni obično bude tjedan do deset dana duži ciklus kad sam u postupku. SRETNO!
tikica takvi simptomi jedanaesti dan se čine primamljivim. Jer još je rano za M, a jaaaako često su znak T. SRETNO!
kiara čekamo tvoj sutrašnji izvještaj   :Heart:  
Kod mene i dalje bez simptoma.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja na temperaturi 37.5 i bolovi ko pred M  :? 
Mislim, i inace ja kurim od Utrica, ali max. 37.3........gripa? viroza? bojim se i pomisliti ono trece....

----------


## Bebel

*tikica_69* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od   :Heart:  da su sve to simptomi jednog lijepog iščekivanja


Ja sam u prošlom postupku sve do 12dpt zapisivala svoje stanje tako da se mogu pratiti u idućem postupku.

Svima koje sutra rade testiće ili bete, želim pozitivne rezultate.
 :Kiss:

----------


## kiara

tikice,lambi i tu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeeelike bete  :Love:  
tiki_a  :Kiss:  


ja inače nisam danas mislila ići kod dr.jer mi je jučer bilo ok. ali u nići sam imala najjače bolove do sad i definitivno idem popodne kod dr. bolovi su bili u obliku grčeva,i tako jaki,užas!!! traju 5-10 min i to je to.ali toliko mi je bilo loše da sam mislila da ću se srušiti kad sam išla do WC-a.  danas ujutro kad sam se probudila,osjećam se ko da su me isprebijali-tako su me izmučili ti bolovi. tako sam mlohava i iscrpljena da to nije normalno. ne znam,ali mislim da tu nekaj ne štima. :?  ne nadam se baš dobrome. ja takve grčeve nemam prije menstr.ne znam. ali stvarno se bojim kaj je to...

----------


## tiki_a

kiara nadam se da je T, ali dobro je čuti se s dr. ~~~~~
Ja brojim (kao i franka) 5-ti dan nakon transfera. Kod mene se ništa ne događa. A, hebi ha, bilo je puno T sa nesimptomima, srećom   :Grin:

----------


## magi7

Halo društvo,
danas radila test -opet negativan.   :Crying or Very sad:  NIšta od prvog puta. Sad čekam M, ali mi kasni od utrića-sad sam ih prestala stavljati pa da vidimo kad će doći.

----------


## ana39

mene po novom boli glava
obično to prethodi M
ali se nadam da je to zbog razine hormona općenito..10dpt
od testova bi si vikend dala voljno, pogotovo što idem na jedne krstitke
pa da nemam pojma o svoj stanju kad ugledam bebu od 48 dana...
ali u ponedjeljak radim test da si olakšam odlazak na vađenje krvi...
naravno to je plan ukoliko do tad ne dobijem poplavu M kao zadnji put...puse...*kiara* to si možda na rubu HS što može pogodovati T ali svakako odi kod dr...pusa
*tikica* držim fige, navijam, molim se...

----------


## dani39

magi žao mi je   :Taps:  
valjda će nam sljedeći biti dobitni  :Dancing Fever:  

Ana za veliki plusić u pon. :D

----------


## mimi3

kiara, mislim da si ti trudna! ako normalno piškiš, ako nemaš problema s disanjem, a koliko sam shvatila boli te maternica a ne jajnici, ne vjerujem da je to hiperstimulacija. mislim da je ono drugo,jer tako je i meni a ja eto danas opet imam plus,a sutra je beta. umor, iscrpljenost, sve to može biti to. opusti se, nazovi dr. ako se jako bojiš al mislim da nemaš razloga. javljaj kak si  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

magi žao mi je   :Sad:  
ana39 nadam se da će ti vikend biti miran   :Love:  ...smireni   :Grin:

----------


## kiara

> kiara, mislim da si ti trudna! ako normalno piškiš, ako nemaš problema s disanjem, a koliko sam shvatila boli te maternica a ne jajnici, ne vjerujem da je to hiperstimulacija. mislim da je ono drugo,jer tako je i meni a ja eto danas opet imam plus,a sutra je beta. umor, iscrpljenost, sve to može biti to. opusti se, nazovi dr. ako se jako bojiš al mislim da nemaš razloga. javljaj kak si


drage moje,pozlatile vam se riječi! samo,nisu u pitanju samo grčevi ,već i svakim danom sve jači pritisak u jajnicima. a u noći kad me boljelo,boljelo me sve,odnosno grčilo-i jajnici i maternica. danas ne mogu ništa-tak sam slaba. a i nekak mi je zlo. ne znam da li od straha,ali otvorila sam širom prozore jer mislim da bum povraćala. čekam da Mm dođe s posla,pa da idemo dr. javim novosti kad bum mogla  :Kiss:  
*ana39* puj,puj glavobolja.lijep provod na krstitkama i veliki plus u pon,a još veća beta u utorak!  :Kiss:  
puse   :Kiss:  svima i velike bete!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Ja danas brojim 6 dana nakon transfera. Sve više u svom kretanju zaboravljam da sam čekalica. Znači ne događa se ništa. Osim što sam sada već gladna, a tek sam ustala - jakog li simptoma   :Grin:  

kiara kako je prošao razgovor s dr?

----------


## tikica_69

*tiki_a*...ja beskrajno navijam za tebe   :Kiss:

----------


## mimi3

tiki i ja navijam  za tebe. dozvoljeno je da se proučavaš,pa to nam je svima glavna preokupacija. a ja i ovdje bi prijavila svoju betu 14 dpt ona je 452,8 i ja sam od danas službeno trudnica. :D   :Saint:  . ali bit ću na ovom forumu stalno da doživim još sreće kad vas još bude trudno. pusa svima

----------


## Lambi

> Ja danas brojim 6 dana nakon transfera. Sve više u svom kretanju zaboravljam da sam čekalica. Znači ne događa se ništa. Osim što sam sada već gladna, a tek sam ustala - jakog li simptoma   
> 
> kiara kako je prošao razgovor s dr?


pusti ti to,može biti neki znak   :Razz:  ,inaće jedem ko slon ali ovih dana do bete ruke mi se tresle ako nisam nešto pojela
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svim srcem ,da uspiješ  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

tika_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sveg   :Heart:   za uspijeh.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## andrejaaa

Da malo podignem.Čekalice kako ste? Osjećate li kakve promjene ,znakove, bilo šta?
Meni danas 7 dan nakon ET-a i sve isto kao i u prošlim postupcima

----------


## draga

*andrejaa*...prvo drzim fige i vibram do neba...  :Heart:  ..a drugo..sta znaci da je sve isto kao i svaki put.?..ima kakvih simptoma?

Ja sam dosta lose..smedi iscjedak je jutros jos jaci..pogotovo vidljiv na dnevnom ulošku kad se cjedi Utrogastan..  :Embarassed:  ..ali jos nema znakova krvi pa je to bar donekle ok :/ ..IAko priznajem da sam polako izgubila nadu..
E da, danas je 9 dan od transfera...

----------


## andrejaaa

Ono što ja osjećam su bolnije(.)(.), ali to je meni uvijek tako i u postupku i inače kad trebam dobiti M. Povremeno osjetim pritisak kao da ću dobiti,pogotovo nakon stavljanja utrogestana , malo sam napuhnuta i to je to.
Baš sam pratila hoću li osjetiti onu implantacijsku bol koju cure imaju, ali to se kod mene nikad ne dogodi.
I ja tebi šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nini

Meni je danas 7dt.Od simptoma bolnije(.)(.),i lagani pritisak kao da ću dobiti  :Grin:  .Andrejaaa i ja sam"osluškivala"tijelo u očekivanju implantacije ali ništa.Vani je ova dosadna kiša koja mi baš i ne pomaže.
Andrejaaa,draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~za naše velike +

----------


## draga

cure vi ste isti dan...to ce biti tulum 17-og... :D  :D  :D 
da bar mene bole cice..  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lambi

čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vas beta iznenadi kao što je mene   :Love:   :Kiss:  
niti ja nisam imala impl.krvarenje ni neke nespecifićne bolove ,samo velike sike i pms   :Wink:

----------


## Fragola

Evo i ja se prikljucujem...
Ovo mi je 5.stimulirani i mogu vam reci da su mi simptomi kod svih bili totalno razliciti,tako da ne mogu da uporedjujem...
Danas mi je 9.dpt. prvih dana sam imala bolove,sada ne,pomalo se samo jajnici jave i to je to za sada...  :Kiss:  
Saljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andrejaaa

Danas mi je 11 dan nakon ET-a i od jutra imam jaki pritisak i probadanja i u maternici i jajnicima i križima, boli kao da sam već dobila M i nikako ne prestaje.Je li ijedna imala ovakve simptome, ne znam da li otići kod dr u bolnicu? Mislim ničem dobrom se više ne nadam, nego me zanima može li se što zakomplicirati ili bi ovo samo moglo biti zbog nadolazeće M(imam inače jake bolove kad dobijem)

----------


## lberc

Andrejaa,neznam od čega su ti bolovi,ali sam malo čitala Kiarine postove,ona je cijelo vrijeme čekanja bete imala jake bolove i kao da će dobiti m,a na kraju trudna.
Želim ti isti kraj čekanja bete  :Kiss:  .

----------


## gaia

andrejaaa, da te malo utješim... meni je danas 12 dpt. jučer ujutro imala isto bolove kao da ću dobiti i leđa me rasturala.preko dana ništa, a i cijeli dan sam ležala.i navečer, prije spavanja opet. stalno trčim na wc, ali ništa se ne pojavljuje.danas ujutro opet, ali puno manje nego jučer i sad već ništa. ni ja ne razumijem, al se svejedno još uvijek nadam...
to mi je prvi put pa nemam s čime uspoređivati, ali, evo, čitala sam da su i neke druge cure imale tako, pa su svejedno ostale trudne   :Love:

----------


## andrejaaa

Gaja , Iberc   :Kiss:  
Danas su bolovi nestali kao rukom odnešeni. Ono jučer je bilo neizdrživo. Počelo je ujutro, a onda od 2 do pola 7 navečer se nisam mogla dići iz kreveta. Ne znam šta je to bilo, ali hvala Bogu da je prošlo

----------


## magi7

Drage moje evo drugi put je bio ET i sve je prošlo OK. Doktorica je htjela vratit samo 1 embrij, al bila su dva i to dobra osmostanična -a ja si mislim ako su oni dogurali sami do toga moram im dati šansu, pa na moje inzistiranje su vraćena oba. Sada čekam da prođe tih 3 tjedna do bete i nadam se najboljem.

*Andrejaaa i* Gaia nadam se da će ipak biti pozitivne bete i vibram za to.

----------


## Ordep

i ja sam od jučer čekalica bete, vraćena su mi dvije blastociste, nekako se dobro osjećam za sada pa ćemo vidjeti, za 11 dana vadim betu  :Wink:  
magi 7 možeš i ti tada, ne moraš čekati tri tjedna

----------


## sretna35

cure moje mislim da se nakon Et-a treba ponašati jednako kao i prije, ovaj put i to jeidni kada sam došla do pozitivne bete sam se vratila na posao, otišla na koncert Z. Čolića, bila na pretužnom pogrebu (umrla mi je mlada kolegica) i na 2 rođendana, e pa sada ako se isplati mirovati??? :/

----------


## maja8

što se tiče mirovanja nemogu reći da sam i ja pretjerano mirovala, a na posao nisam išla jer mi nije uredski i još uvjek ne idem.Onako ponašala sam se normalno čak sam i ručak pravila, a kada je trebalo usisavanje kuće to bi MM odradio i da dobro sam pazila da se puno ne saginjem jer su mi na to skrenuli pažnju

----------


## Ordep

pa ja mislim da se treba ponašati kako se osjećaš, prva dva puta me bolilo dosta, pa nisam baš ništa mogla, ali ovaj put mi je skroz normalno, čini mi se da mogu sve pa ću tako i postupiti, osim saginjanja, a ostalo sve normalno i  8) nadam se da će ovaj put biti to to   :Rolling Eyes:   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35, a kako je bilo prva tri dana nakon et-a? Inače ja nikako ne mogu mirovati, to me ubija u pojam, ajde pazim da ne radim ništa teško...Ova tema me uvijek najviše zanima. ...Ponekad mislim da ono što je nekoj curi mirovanje, druga opet misli da to nije tako bilo, jer različite smo. Strogo ležanje u krevetu recimo pva tri dana nikada nisam odradila i sigurna sam da i neću.

----------


## laky

> sretna35, a kako je bilo prva tri dana nakon et-a? Inače ja nikako ne mogu mirovati, to me ubija u pojam, ajde pazim da ne radim ništa teško...Ova tema me uvijek najviše zanima. ...Ponekad mislim da ono što je nekoj curi mirovanje, druga opet misli da to nije tako bilo, jer različite smo. Strogo ležanje u krevetu recimo pva tri dana nikada nisam odradila i sigurna sam da i neću.


ja sam se drugi dan vraćala kući 500 km ali sam onaj 7 i 8 dan od punkcije mirovala koliko sam mogla ali tko zna jel u tome fora

----------


## tiki_a

laky, u tom pravcu sam već više puta razmišljala, da bi bilo dobro malo više ljenčariti, odnosno izležavati se sedmi, osmi dan kad mislimo da bi trebala biti implantacija. U jednom mom stimuliranom postupku tako mi je sve govorilo da će biti dobro, par dana nakon et-a krenem do centra (12 min), sjednem u park i osjetim jako probadanje u maternici. Odem s frendom na kavu i ... nekako mi se činilo da sam previše bila u pokretu kad to nije trebalo. ... Ajde, dobro, svjesna sam da to ipak ne može biti razlog neuspjehu no malo me kljuca pa mi je lakše kad i vama kažem.

----------


## pčelica2009

Tiki_a zadnji puta kad sam bila na IVF,jedna cura mi je rekla da je ženska došla biciklom na et,odležala,otišla biciklom kući i ostala trudna.Znaš da prof. uvijek kaže-nemojte ležati-niste bolesni.Teško je jer se čovjek uvijek ispituje možda nisam trebala ovo ili ono.Jednostavno,nadam se da će doći i naše vrijeme.

----------


## Ordep

meni 3 dan od et-a ,osjećam se dobro, malo pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha i napuhan trbuh, ali to je od utogestana i nekako mi se spava cilo popodne, još se držim 8) i nadam se najboljem.
za sve čekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ordep

i primjetila sam nešto drugačije od ostala dva puta, nekako sam vesela i stalno se smijem, jučer sam se skoro ugušila od smijanja, za razliku od prošla dva puta kad sam stalno cmizdrila  :Grin:

----------


## gaia

cure, od mog prvog puta ništa. stigla   :Evil or Very Mad:   i to u društvu jakih bolova, da doslovno 2 dana nisam ustajala iz kreveta.
sada malo odmor od svega, a onda, kad skupim snage, idemo dalje...  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

gaia   :Love:  i puno ~~~~~~za brzi oporavak i za dalje

----------


## rozalija

> gaia   i puno ~~~~~~za brzi oporavak i za dalje


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## i dora

*gaia*  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~za brzi oporavak i hrabro dalje!
Ja danas brojim 6 dpt i cijeli dan  :Sick:  ,nije visoka 37,4,ali kako ja inače imam nisku tjel.tem.ovo me malo zdrmalo.Nadam se da nije nekakva viroza jer to sada baš nebi bilo dobro.

----------


## sretna35

tiki_a prva tri dana uglavnom mirujem, većinom sam u ležećem stavu uz povremene lagane šetnje

prva tri dana se čak  niti ne tuširam   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ordep

gaia  :Love:  
ja brojim 4 dan danas, jučer popodne u tri, četiri navrata imala sam grčeve kao kad imam dobiti  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,, kratko trajali, po par sekundi pa bi popustili.kasno mi je bio et, mislim oko 26 dc, pa mi je sad i vrijeme da dobijem, iako ne znam jel to moguće kad koristim utrogestane i estrofem :? o bože , zaboravila sam , pa normalno da neće doć ,
 :Laughing:   pa ja sam trudna, ( dok se ne dokaže suprotno), bit će da se to moje dvije bebice razvijaju pa mene tu i tamo malo zaboli.
inače dobro se osjećam i nadam se pozitivnom ishodu, trudim se ne misliti drugačije, iako me ponekad uhvati mala kriza
svima  :Kiss:   :Love:  i želim nam svima velike i lijepe bete

----------


## tiki_a

> tiki_a prva tri dana uglavnom mirujem, većinom sam u ležećem stavu uz povremene lagane šetnje
> 
> prva tri dana se čak  niti ne tuširam


I ja se prva tri dana ne tuširam   :Razz:  

A povremene lagane šetnje su po stanu?

Ordep i ja se nadam tvom pozitivnom ishodu, tim više što su simptomčeki simpatični.

----------


## ana39

meni je nakon FET bilo sve super, samo sam taj dan ležala
i onda dalje sve normalno, osim što sam bila napuhnuta,  svaki sam dan na poslu bila u istoj suknji koja je imala neki super kroj preko trbuha da ne stišće.....ali kad je bio stimulirani sve me toliko bolilo
iza punkcije i iza ETa, čak sam manje jela jer me bolio odlazak na wc,
i bilo mi je doslovno teško hodati...tad nisam išla raditi...

----------


## ella roo

> *gaia*  ~~~~~~~~za brzi oporavak i hrabro dalje!
> Ja danas brojim 6 dpt i cijeli dan  ,nije visoka 37,4,ali kako ja inače imam nisku tjel.tem.ovo me malo zdrmalo.Nadam se da nije nekakva viroza jer to sada baš nebi bilo dobro.


Ti znaš da je to trudnička temperatura?

----------


## i dora

Ah,*ella roo,*iz tvojih usta u Božije uši!  :Love:

----------


## magi7

Drage moje, 
da se i tu javim. Od simptoma niš osim laganog zatezanja dolje ali samo kad hodam. I ja imam temperaturu 37 ili 37,2 ali imala sam i zadnji put kad nije bilo ništa. Isto tako imam grlobolju već dva dana što mi baš i ne treba ali eto.

----------


## Bebel

Moje mrvice tulumare u labu i čekam ET u ponedjeljak ili srijedu. Obzirom da je bio stimuliran ipak ću ostati doma par dana nakon ET-a (dosta su mi teške punkcije i imam miom pa ipak moram mirovati po stogom nalogu doktora).
E sad, ja sam stalno u dilemo što je: mirovanje.
Ležati po cijeli dan (i kuhati ručak  :Grin:  ) ili mogu sjediti s podignutim nogama ili je to nešto treće. 
Kauč u mojem stanu je dosta nizak pa se bojim da mi je gore kad se ustajem i pregibam donji dio trbuha. Plizzzzzzz neka me malo posavjetuje neka naša trudnica koja je uspjela u stimuliranom.

Čarobne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naše čekalice bete. Mazite svoje buše i tepajte svojim mrvicama.
 :Kiss:

----------


## nikka

Moje iskustvo je da je dobro strogo mirovati 2-3 dana nakon ET-a, a kasnije se može nastaviti normalno živjeti, naravno usporenim tempom. Ja sam nakon ET-a strogo mirovala i samu sebe izluđivala 
sa simptomima i možda zbog toga nije došlo do T. 
Ostala sam trudna prirodno 2 mj. nakon stimuliranog postupka i do 6 tj. trudnoće nisam znala da sam T jer sam imala lažnu M i test mi je pokazao -  :Grin:  a od simptoma nisam imala apsolutno ništa.

Želim vam da ćim prije dođete do svojih bebica  :Heart:

----------


## Ordep

5 dan od et-a danas plačem cijeli dan, bojim se da mi beta opet ne bude nula, a tako sam bila vesela na početku, ne znam ni sama šta me danas spopalo :?  :?  :? uh...

svima  :Kiss:  od mene.

ja ne mirujem baš, ništa teško ne radim ali idem svukuda, malo i u šetnjicu izludila bi kući

----------


## nikka

Ordep ješ je prerano za bilo što~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude bingo  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

*Ordep*  :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da crne misli što prije nestanu.
Mazi bušu i tepaj mrvicama, a mi ćemo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak.

----------


## iva_luca

Babel, mirovanje bi značilo odmarati (ležeći ili u polusjedećem položaju - ono, _rimskim stilom_), s daljincem ili kakvom dobrom knjigom u ruci.... Mirovanje znači - ne kuhati ručak   :Grin:  (nek ga skuha druga polovica) ili barem kuhati nešto vrlo jednostavno i kratko... i apsolutno bez kućanskih poslova!!!

----------


## sretna35

*Bebel* znaš već sve ne mudruj već se nadaj i uživaj   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

Jooooooooooooooooooj, a ja već složila listu omiljenih jela da si ugađam dok sam doma   :Grin:  i jučer napunila zamrzivač k'o da se sprema gladna godina.
A MM mi je tako sexi dok pegla  :Laughing: , sunce moje. Njega nakon ET-a pere tolika panika da je to neopisivo. 
OK - poslušat ću naše mlade mame i trudnice i pokušat ću što više mirovati   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## uporna

> Jooooooooooooooooooj, a ja već složila listu omiljenih jela da si ugađam dok sam doma   i jučer napunila zamrzivač k'o da se sprema gladna godina.
> A MM mi je tako sexi dok pegla , sunce moje. Njega nakon ET-a pere tolika panika da je to neopisivo. 
> OK - poslušat ću naše mlade mame i trudnice i pokušat ću što više mirovati


Lijepo da si poslušna, a na sexi muža ćeš morati zaboraviti   :Grin:

----------


## ella roo

Strogo mirovanje znači ležanje, a mirovanje znači normalni život bez naprezanja.
Radi ono što ti je ugodno, ako osjetiš da ti je naporno sjedni...legni odmori.

----------


## Bebel

> Lijepo da si poslušna, a na sexi muža ćeš morati zaboraviti


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ma stvarno je super dok petlja s peglom i skakuće oko mene.

----------


## Mali Mimi

hej Bebel jesi li i ti sutra gore na transferu?
Ja sam do sad bila prva 3 dana manje više u horizontali a poslije lagano i u šetnjicu, skuhala bih ručak ali ništa preteško a sad dal je to dobro ili loše ne znam jer nam još nije uspjelo

----------


## Ordep

danas mi je 6 dan , ja već odlučila da ću 11 dan vadit betu pa šta bude, uvije čekam 14 dan pa ništa.
od nekakvih simptoma osim napuhanog trbuha (od utrogestana) tu i  tamo menstruali grčevi koji kratko traju i prođu i to je uglavnom to.danas sam ok ne plačem   :Embarassed:  a svaki dan odem prošetati, malo do svojih, muževih, malo na piće i tako samo ne radim ništa fizički naporno, prva dva puta sam strožije mirovala, doduše nisam se ni osjećala da mogu, ali ovaj put je nekako drugačije sve pa se nadam da će se ona beta od nule povećat za dvije tri brojke.
svim čekalicama  :Kiss:   :Love:  bebel da ovo bude bingo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
nikka, sretna, uporna  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ordep

tiki-a  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## maja8

ordrep ja ti od   :Heart:   želim jednu lijepu brojčicu   :Love:

----------


## maja8

ordrep =ordep

----------


## mimi3

ordep i bebel, navijam za lijepe trocifrene brojčice  :Love:  
samo uživajte i pustite mužiće da osjete čari domaćice  :Laughing:  
mm je isto htio sve radit, al meni vrag nije dao mira pa sam stalno imala poriv da nešto radim. i to poskrivečki kad bi on bio na poslu. čak sam se penjala ljestvama na tavan po kobasicu,pa rezultat nije izostao. tako da samo bez prevelikog opterećivanja i slušajte svoje tijelo. ako želi biti aaktivno dozvolite mu umjereno, a ako osjećate da vam paše pajkiti i odmarati onda samo tako. sretno, i očekujem da se pridružite poz nizu lijepih beta  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## kiara

i ja sam samo došla pozdraviti i zavibrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe trocifrene brojčice  :Love:   :Kiss:  
i kak su vam cure rekle,nemojte u ničemu pretjerivati-slušajte svoje tijelo  :Wink:  

sretno svima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ordep

ja danas broji 7 dan od et-a.jutros sam išla po doznake kod doktora i jedva sam čekala izač iz auta jer me toliko smučilo se vozit, nije ono kao da mi je sad povratit, nego neka sitna muka, tek toliko da znam da je tu i iritira jako, a ove naše ceste su napravljene od samih rupa pa mi je ajme bilo.još uvijek su prisutni povremeno kao grčevi pred  :Evil or Very Mad:  , drže kratko pa popuste, osim toga ništa posebno se ne ističe, tj. veliki trbuh i tvrde bolne prsi nekako pripisujem ljekovima koje koristim , tj estrofem i  utrogestan.
u petak idem vaditi betu, 11 dan od et-a pa mislim da bi tad mogla pokazat ako je to to.
čekalice moje drž te se i svima šaljem brdo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bete budu velike do neba  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## magi7

Ordep, mislim da su to sve dobri znakovi  :Smile:  

Evo ja brojim 6 dan poslije ET- napuhnuta sam ko balon i tu i tamo me malo štrecne. Ostalo ništa, pa ne znam šta da mislim.

----------


## ella roo

Ordep, mislim da je to to.Al vidjet ćemo sigurno u petak.Beta ne laže.
Mene je konačno prestao boljeti rez od carskog, ali još uvijek imam pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha.Danas mi je  2dpt, tko će izdržati do idućeg tjedna.
Sad mije žao što ne štrikam ili heklam.

----------


## Ordep

danas brojim 8 dan od et-a, osjećam pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, tu i tamo povremeno grčevi koji prođu za par sekunda i to je to.

u petak moj dan D

SVIMA  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ella roo

~~~~~~~~~~~ za ordep i njenu veliku betu.
Meni su izbili prištići po čelu.(moj znak pms-a)Ne mora ništa značiti, al opet.....

----------


## Ordep

ma to ti ne znači ništa...znaš čula sam da se ten pogorša u prva tri mjeseca dok se hormoni malo ne smire, pomaže tu b kompleks  :Love:  da je to to~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

> ... tako da samo bez prevelikog opterećivanja i slušajte svoje tijelo. ako želi biti aaktivno dozvolite mu umjereno, a ako osjećate da vam paše pajkiti i odmarati onda samo tako.


Ovo i ja potpisujem!
Ordep, magi, ella roo ... držite se cure   :Love:

----------


## Ordep

danas mi je 9 dan od et-a, kako se bliži trenutak kad ću doznati jel nam uspilo ovaj put nekako mi je trema velika, nekad pomislim da uopće ne idem vaditi betu nego lijepo da uzimam terapiju pa ako procurim onda tek da saznam da nisam trudna , ako nisam, jer i ako nisam možda trudna lijepo je ovako misliti da jesam  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cure koje su primale inekcije poslije ET-a dali je svejedno kad ih primamo mislim na doba dana ili mora biti ujutro?

----------


## Ordep

ne znam ti ja mali mimi, valjda će se javiti neko ko zna  :Love:  
samo sam zabravila napisat simptome danas :Shock: vako prsi me užas bole,tj bradavice, al užas baš jako mi se spava(možda zbog vremena, ne znam)tu i tamo koji grč u maternici koji prođe za par sekunda.drugo ništa posebno
svim čekalicama puno strpljenja i da jave velike bete
cure za sve nas puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## nikka

> Cure koje su primale inekcije poslije ET-a dali je svejedno kad ih primamo mislim na doba dana ili mora biti ujutro?


Ja mislim da je svejedno u koje vrijeme ju primiš. Nama na VV nisu
ništa posebno rekli za te injekcije.

Ordep~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Ordep nadam se da će mi tvoje pisanje jako dobro doći kad budem čekalica, da prepoznam T simptome. Nek' tvoji simptomi budu T simptomi~~~~~~

----------


## magi7

Evo, meni danas 8 dan od transfera.još i dalje sam napuhnuta nenormalno -kad se pogledam u ogledalo ko da sam već trudna  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

No osim napuhnutosti od jučer su me počele i (.)(.) malo bolit te se nadam da su to dobri simptomi.

Ostalo ništa.

Ordep i drugim čekalicama beta~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## ella roo

Vidim, sve smo napuhnute....koji je to prekrasni prizor.  :Laughing:

----------


## Bebel

Ja danas startam jer je jučer bio ET. Moram priznati da su mene cice počele zatezati i prije ET-a jer sam utriće stavljala od punkcije, a ET je bio 5 dan. Temperaturu ću po dosadašnjim iskustvima zanemarivati jer je nuspojava utrića.
Uživat ću do negdje 6dpt kad me krene prati panika. Dolazi vikend pa će MM biti po cijeli dan uz mene i super.

Ja sam uglavnom u poluležećem položaju (hvala iva_luca  :Kiss:  ) jer mi više odgovara od ležanja. Pitala sam i doktora a on je rekao da je mirovanje: ugodno zavaljena uz TV. Ležanje nije nužno, jer kako on kaže-nisi bolesna. Kod mirovanje ovisi i koji je postupak. Tako stimulacija traži ipak koliko toliko mirovanje u odnosu na npr. FET.
Napuhnuta sam od pikica (jučer jedna, danas druga) i ništa više 8) 
Zaprijetila sam ovoj dvojici da ako neće oba da se prime, neka se lijepo dogovore koji će se roditi za 9 mjeseci   :Grin: . Očekujem pozitivan odgovor od njih.

*Ordep* ako se odlučiš da je sutra dan D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti bude predivan  :Love:  
Ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su simptomi koje imaju trudnički (baš smo balončići).
Mala Mimi tek sam sad vidjela tvoje pitanje. Ja sam bila gore u ponedjeljak, ali kratko jer su me prebacili za srijedu.

----------


## Ordep

10 dan od et-a, sad me već hvata panika od sutrašnjeg dana, više ne raznajem simptome, a mislim da je i ovako teško skužit šta su pravi simptomi jer uzimam dosta hormonskih tableta, 6 utrogestana, i 6 estrofema, pa više ne znam šta su uistinu simptomi, a sad me još i frka uhvatila, tako da sam danas luda  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  skroz.
bebel ma uhvatit će se ti malci , vidit ćeš~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Love:  
ella roo za tebe draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
magi7 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nas i ti razveseliš velikom betom
tiki_a za tvoj postupak, od srca se nadam da će biti dobitni
svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:  cure divne ste,   :Kiss:  od mene

----------


## ella roo

~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu.....

----------


## zisu

Sad kad mi je beta pozitivna moram napisat par rijeci. 
6 dpt citala sam sta sve pisete o simptomima i preplakala cijelo jutro jer sve imate simptome, a samo ja ne i kukala kako mi opet nije uspjelo. Mozete zamisliti jadnog MM samnom, nije znao kako da me utjesi jer sam vikala da ja najbolje znam da nije uspjelo jer bi vec nesto osjetila.
Nisam imala ni pritiska u trbuhu, ni bolne grudi, ni PMS-a, a sta se tice temperature jos sam se i hladila 36,2-36,8 niti jedan dan nije bila visa. 
Danas je 12 dpt i jos uvijek nemam nikakvih simptoma koji bi upucivali da sam T, u biti osjecam se sasvim normanlno kao da uopce nisam ni bila u postupku.
Nikad vise necu pratiti simptome do bete, samo su me izludili.

----------


## Bebel

*zisu* draga,
još jednom ti čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje i   :Heart:  
Hvala na ohrabrenju   :Kiss:

----------


## nikka

zisu čestitam i ovdje :D 
ja simptome nisam imala do 6 tj, tek kad je srćeko počelo kucati javile
su se večernje mučnine  :Grin:  
ordep~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

zisu, ovi tvoji "simptomi" mi se jako sviđaju. Naredni puta ću se prisiliti da ne mjerim temperaturu. I moja frendica kad je ostala T  počela se hladiti   :Laughing:

----------


## i dora

*zisu* :D ,čestitam ti od   :Heart:  
Uživaj draga trudnice.Pa i nećeš više morati čekati betu i pratiti simptome !  :Love:

----------


## nina09

Ordep~~~~~~~~~~~za danas  :Saint:   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## tikica_69

> Ordep~~~~~~~~~~~za danas


Potpisujem i jos malo vibri dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Ordep   :Heart:

----------


## zisu

Ordep ~~~~~~~~~ za velikuuu betu

----------


## Ordep

i tako, meni beta na 11 dan od et-a 31.5 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ordep

svima najveći  :Kiss:   i za sve čekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vaše bete budu velikeeeeeeeeee

----------


## nina09

ordep :D  :D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se dupla!!

----------


## dani39

Ordep ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje,držim fige :D  :D

----------


## Bebel

> Ordep ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje,držim fige :D  :D


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## emma9999

odrep,vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

> odrep,vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje
> 
>  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ella roo

Ordep ženo, čestitam..... :D  :D  :D

----------


## ella roo

> i dora prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *gaia*  ~~~~~~~~za brzi oporavak i hrabro dalje!
> Ja danas brojim 6 dpt i cijeli dan  ,nije visoka 37,4,ali kako ja inače imam nisku tjel.tem.ovo me malo zdrmalo.Nadam se da nije nekakva viroza jer to sada baš nebi bilo dobro.
> 
> 
> Ti znaš da je to trudnička temperatura?


Jesam ti lijepo prorekla? 8)

----------


## Bebel

Lagano cure moji dani.
Danas tek 3dpt. Kao i prethodna dva dana...ništa osim napuhanog trbuha od pikica koje sam primila prva 2 dana.
Mislim da će kod kod mene pravi ili lažni simptomi biti čisti SF  8) 
Konačno nisam sama doma pa ću ova dva dana izgurati bez problema :D  :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mojim čekalicama

----------


## i dora

*ella roo*  :Kiss:   :Love:   Želim ti da se i ti uskoro ovako lijepo osjećaš.

----------


## rozalija

> Lagano cure moji dani.
> Danas tek 3dpt. Kao i prethodna dva dana...ništa osim napuhanog trbuha od pikica koje sam primila prva 2 dana.
> Mislim da će kod kod mene pravi ili lažni simptomi biti čisti SF  8) 
> Konačno nisam sama doma pa ću ova dva dana izgurati bez problema :D  :D 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mojim čekalicama


Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za tebe.

----------


## Ordep

drage moje od simptoma šta sam ih već napisala ništa posebno nemam dodati, znači tu i tamo grčevi kao da ću dobiti  :Evil or Very Mad:  i jedino šta sam primjetila bradavice na prsima jako osjetljive, i tamnije crvene nego inače, temperatura mi nije bila povišena, osim ponekad bi mi bilo u jednom trnutku jako vruče, kao neki valovi vrućine  :Laughing:  tako nekako.sve u svemu dobro sam se osjećala, e da i poslje ručka bi me uhvatio spavanac. ne znam koliko se siptomi mogu pratiti uz hormonsku terapiju koju uzimamo i koliko su oni uistinu pravi. šta se tiče odmaranja to baš i nisam , drugi dan sam se vozila 600km da dođemo kući, ujutro bi ja i mm otišli na piće, malo prošetali, popodne bi bila u krevetu, malo se odmarala, a onda bi i predvećer nekud išli, pješice ili s autom, doduše vožnja u autu mi malo smata zbog groznih cesta.

želim da svaka čekalica dobije lijepe rezultate svoje bete i da se veselite, a da mi za vas skakučemo. Ne sumljam da će svaka od vas uskoro u rukama držati svoga maloga  :Saint:  , zato od srca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
bebel proći će to brzo,a ja do tada~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budu  :Saint:   :Saint:  
ella roo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliki betu
rozarlija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da postaneš trbušasta
tiki_a , tikica da ovaj put uspije~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
magi7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijebu teta betu  :Love:  
pinky moja za tebe draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba  :Heart:  

svima najveća  :Kiss:

----------


## ella roo

Bole me jajnici, malo jedan malo drugi.
I idu mi svi na živce.., al mislim da je to od zatvorenosti.Ružno je vrijeme,hladno je, puše, a meni se ne da visiti po zadimljenim kafićima i tako sam doma.

----------


## Ordep

ella roo meni ti je isto tako kad sam zatvorena kuće, preporučila bih ti neku šetnjicu, ali vrijeme je užas, ali ipak imamo trgovačke centre pa odi tamo sa svojim m prošetati, vidjet ćeš kako će biti odmah bolje  :Love:

----------


## Ordep

kuće-kući ,   :Embarassed:  ja danas sve krivo pišem  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sorry

----------


## ella roo

Bila...katastrofa....obično izbjegavamo zajednički šoping osim kad mi trebaju mišići, jer su nam prioriteti različiti.
I on mi ide na živce....uh, ovo razdoblje stvarno grizem.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mene uhvatila neka depra ne znam jel to od silnih hormona ili zato što mi je od samog početka sa stimulacijom krenulo loše pa baš i ne očekujem neke rezultate...  :Sad:  
Inače i ja sam većinom kod kuće, taman kad sam mislila da ću malo krenut u lagane šetnje nakon par dana mirovanja, vrijeme je tako zahladilo da mi se nikud ne da, a kod  mojih prijatelja ne idem jer su svi više manje bolesni  :Sad:

----------


## nikka

Mala Mimi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam izađeš iz depre  :Love:  
Ella roo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:

----------


## dani39

*ella roo* ~~~~~~~~~  :Love:  

*Mali Mimi*~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> Mala Mimi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam izađeš iz depre  
> Ella roo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sve su to naša stanja. Baca nas na sve strane  :Rolling Eyes:  Da, da,...bilo bi lijepo prespavati ovih par dana.

Kod mene na žalost sve isto kao u prva dva postupka. Bilo bi mi lakše da mogu po noći spavati. Onako, ustanem se oko 3,30 na WC i onda se nikako namjestiti. Sve sam to već dva puta prošla, ali nema dobitne formule za san.
Bacim malu ćorkicu po danu, ali nije mi to dovoljno. 
Moram si od sutra smisliti neku zanimaciju  :Joggler:

----------


## ketty28

drzim vam svima fige i zelim vam od srca da uspijete  :Heart:

----------


## ella roo

Drago mi je što nisam jedina.Grizem, doslovno.
Izbjegavam ljude, bližnji su mi počeli ići na živce.Jako.Nos me svrbi, tuđi dodir nevira, zdebljala sam se.Gaće me stežu, u hlaće ne ulazim.Po cijeli dan sam u trenirci.
Mrzim, mrzim ovo razdoblje.Prvi put mi nije bilo tako.Možda zato što nisam znala što me čeka?Ili zato što nisam imala obaveza?

----------


## laky

ella roo  :Love:  
želim ti da uskoro nestanes niti u jedne gaće nego da moras kupiti one već s gumom naprije  :Kiss:

----------


## Ordep

ella roo kad napraviš betu, koja će naravno biti velika, vidjet ćeš kako nečeš grist sve oko sebe, već će ti na licu stajati osmjeh  :Love:  to je od nervoze iščekivanja i vejrujem da je svima tako.
za tvoju betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba  :Love:

----------


## mami68

> ella roo  
> želim ti da uskoro nestanes niti u jedne gaće nego da moras kupiti one već s gumom naprije


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   to nam svima i ja želim  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

Ja danas skoknula na zadnju pikicu i ostatak dana uživala na suncu  :D 

Mislim da sam razgovarala sa svakom kumicom na placu. Jedna me čak pitala: jeste li trudni  :? A ja...prvo muk, a onda rekoh: još doktor nije ništa rekao   :Laughing:  Joj, koji blam.  Pa ja sam trudna dok se drugačije ne potvrdi.

Inače, 5dpt (ako je transfer 0 dan): napuhnuta, cice standardno bole i malo veće, malo štreca dolje (ponekad se kratko javi samo jedan jajnik)=sve kao i u prethodnim pokušajima. Standardno.
Temperaturu sam sad mjerila jer me ulovila zimica i iznosi 37,4 ali to pripisujem današnjoj pikici i utrigestanima.
Uz lagane šetnjice sve se puno bolje podnosi   :Grin:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cure koje su u visokom startu za betu. Želim vam predivnih 9 mj. slatkog iščekivanja   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Bebel~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sveg srca da tvojih naljepših 9 mjeseci. A naravno kumica na placu je u pravu, ma znaš te starije žene one imaju neki poseban filing za trudnoću, po nečemu one to znaju. (ko što moja sestra kaže kako odmah prokuže kada si trudan, ko da se pretvore u UZV   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## mami68

*Bebel*, kakve ti pikice primaš poslije ET i za šta su?
Kumice znaju biti i proročice  :Smile:  .

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Dva dana nakon transfera osjećam se kao da me pregazio valjak:
- jedva držim oči otvorene
- mamurna sam
- usporena mentalno i fizički - s posebnim naglaskom na probavu (što god pojedem kao da se pretvara u uteg u želucu   :Rolling Eyes:  ).
Znam da sve to mogu biti nuspojave Utrića, ali me malo zbunjuje :? što sam ih osjetila tek jučer, a na Utrićima sam od punkcije tj. već tjedan dana. Namjeravala sam u srijedu na posao, ali budem li se osjećala ovako kao danas, mislim da neće ići  :Nope:  . Jutros sam jedva oteturala do kvartovske samoposluge, ne mogu si zamisliti da u ovakvom stanju izdržim cijeli radni dan.

Naravno, ne trebam ni reći da mi uz sve to ni raspoloženje nije baš na visini. Mali Mimi, ella roo - suosjećam i nadam se da će brzo proći.  :Love:  

Bebel, ako kumica-proročica tako kaže, onda je to to - i gotovo!   :Wink:

----------


## Gabi

> Bebel, ako kumica-proročica tako kaže, onda je to to - i gotovo!



Da, da.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> *Bebel*, kakve ti pikice primaš poslije ET i za šta su?
> Kumice znaju biti i proročice  .


Na VV-u daju 
Choragon-uglavnom 5 dan poslije punkcije
Decapeptyl-uglavnom 6 dan poslije punkcije
Choragon -uglavnom 10 dan poslije punkcije
Daju se i kod FET-a s tim da se prati kad su embriji zamrznuti pa se po tome odeđuju dani (tako je bilo u mojem slučaju).

Uh, ova današnja proročica me baš zdrmala  :Unsure:

----------


## Bebel

> ko što moja sestra kaže kako odmah prokuže kada si trudan, ko da se pretvore u UZV


*rozi* mila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tebi što prije ostvare tvoji snovi   :Love:  

*Pandora Aura Monroe* mene prvih par dana lupa i od onih pikica. Čini mi se da sam bila više ošamućena kad sam imala FET nego u stimuliranim.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trudničke simptome   :Kiss:  

Dragim suborkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrene brojke
Još jednom :D *Ordep* i pravilno duplanje bete.

----------


## nikka

Bebel koliko ti još brojiš do bete?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude trocifrena!

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel koliko ti još brojiš do bete?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude trocifrena!


Moja 31.3. Dvije blastociste kojima sam zaprijetila da se (ako već neće obje) dogovore koja će ostati uz mene narednih 8-9 mj.  :Grin:  
Hvala  ti  :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoju bebicu. Zaslužila si da nakon onih početnih problemčića, uživaš u školskoj trudnoći.

----------


## nikka

a možda se prime obadvije  :Smile:  ...vidiš andream, a možda i zisu  :Smile:  
vibram da ti ovaj puta uspije~~~~~~~~~~

jučer i danas sam OK, nema bolova. ali to tak bude, 2 dana super i onda
3 dana umirem od bolova. nebitno, samo da se moja beba rodi živa i zdrava, ja ću sve izgurati!

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> *Pandora Aura Monroe* mene prvih par dana lupa i od onih pikica. Čini mi se da sam bila više ošamućena kad sam imala FET nego u stimuliranim.


A moguće da je i od toga. Jučer sam primila Decapeptyl i nakon toga cijeli dan bila kao drogirana. Sad je već bolje.

Inače, koliko dana nakon zadnjeg Choragona ima smisla raditi kućni test?

nikka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za živu i zdravu bebu i što manje tegoba.

----------


## laky

nakon 4 dana

----------


## lberc

Čealice,kak ste danas?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za puno strpljenja i visoke bete  :Kiss:  .

----------


## lberc

Čealice=čekalice
mislim da sam još pod utjecajem hormona,jer sam sva smotana,a napisat poruku bez puno brisanja i ispravljanja,nemoguća misija..oprostite.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Danas sam... druga osoba. Sve 5 - ne može biti bolje.  :?  Nevjerojatno što su hormoni u stanju napraviti od čovjeka!

Iberc, moje forumsko iskustvo kaže da su tipfeleri jedan od najpouzdanijih simptoma trudnoće.   :Bouncing:

----------


## Bebel

Obzirom da je meni ET bio u srijedu, ja sam danas mislila ići na posao, ali sam od jučer poslijepodne malo posustala u toj namjeri jer sam imala strašne grčeve. Mislim da je za to kriv Choragon kojeg sam jučer primila, i baš sam se rastužila. Ja imam miom i kod takvih stanja se bojim jakih kontrakcija koje se bore protiv mojih mrvica  :Sad:  

Čitala sam simptome koje je opisivala *kiara*, ali moji jajnici uglavnom miruju tako da to nije to.

Još sam se više napuhnula, ali sigurno nije HS jer sam nakon punkcije bila ok. Ostala sam doma bar još danas da se stanje malo smiri. Meni posao pomaže da zaboravim na sve simptome.

*ella roo, Mali Mimi, PAM* i ostale čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas vi obradujete sa trocifrenim brojkama.

*Iberc* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i predivne embrije.

----------


## mami68

Napokon se osjećam normalno, osim što mi cice bujaju, nema temperature, nema mučnine, a i probadanje u jajnicima se totalno prorijedilo, čak više nisam ni nervozna  :Smile: .
Nakon prijašnjih ET sam išla radit poslije trećeg dana, ovaj put sam odlučila ostati doma do kraja ovog tjednam, što je dovoljno vremena bez stresa.
Snaći će se oni na poslu i bez mene  :Rolling Eyes:  .
Svima čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  .

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mene isto cice bole za poludit, i malo me bole jajnici a inače psih. kako koji dan me uhvati, mm mi je rekao da možda i ranije ode radit ako tako nastavim ševovat po kući(naravno sve teže poslove prepuštam njemu a sad je na godišnjem)  :D ...
upravo sam primila zadnju inekciju choragona i sad čekanje bete... a možda odem i koji dan ranije izvadit ako ne budem mogla izdržati.
Poslala sam jučer muža na komisju produžili su mi do 5 mj :shock: znači imam još mjesec i pol dana fore, a čim sam duže doma sve mi se manje ide radit

----------


## nikka

cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vam bete budu velikeeeee  :Love:

----------


## ella roo

Ja sam jutros procurila.....odjavljujem se.
Cure sretno.

----------


## Bebel

*ella roo*
žao mi je   :Love:  
Nadam se da ćeš uskoro skupiti snage za novi pokušaj za koji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je dobitni.  :Heart:

----------


## kate32

ella roo  :Crying or Very sad:  , žao mi je

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

*ella roo*  :Sad:  odtuguj koliko moraš pa hrabro dalje. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sljedeći postupak bude uspješan.

----------


## nina1

isuse ella .....   :Crying or Very sad:  

drži se ...  :Love:

----------


## mami68

Ella roo  :Sad:  , draga drži se  :Heart:  .

----------


## Bebel

Evo malo čarobnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše optimistične simptome, nakon kojih slijede predivne bete.  :Love:  
Završimo ova ožujak na najljepši način   :Heart:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Uh, meni se čini da je do 3. 4. još cijela vječnost... Od simptoma još uvjek ništa konkretno, osim što mi se raspoloženje i dalje svaki čas mijenja.  

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ordep

neka svim čekalicama bete budu lijepe i velike od srca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## mami68

Od danas na posao, lakše ću dočekati dan vađenja bete  :Rolling Eyes:  .
Simptomi su još uvijek isti, cice bujaju  :Wink:  i to je to.
Kako ste mi vi ostale čekalice bete?
Evo malo čarobnih vibrica za nas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  .

----------


## Bebel

Meni je 8dpt i na žalost više nema grčeva u maternici. To mi je nakako bila mala slamka spasa. U prethodna dva postupka bilo je isti tako. Grčevi i štrecanje do 8dpt (transfer je bo u srijedu), a onda zatišje. Jedino ostaje napuhnut donji dio trbuha do M.
Napuhnuta sam u gornjem dijelu k'o balon i imam grčeve u crijevima i jedva čekam da se ova agonija završi.
Cice su i dalje velike i bolne na dodir, ali to je od utrića. Na žalost, bio je ovo jedan lijep postupak sa dobrim rezultatima, ali bojim se da ništa od velikog trijumfa  :Sad:  
Moram razmisliti što i kako dalje.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše predivne trocifrene brojke  :Saint:

----------


## Ordep

bebel, ženo pa nemoj se predavati već 8dan od et-a, ajde misli pozitivno, nije gotovo dok beta ne kaže drugačije, laganiju hranu papaj, a grčevi ti ne moraju biti cijeli dan, mene bi ti zabolilo oko 3-4 puta na dan trajalo par sekunda i prošlo.  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu
i svim čekalicama još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Babel nemoj misliti tako crno, mislim da su kod nas simptomi sasvim drugačiji nego li kod žena koje ostanu trudne prirodnim putem i bolje ih je i ne tražiti  :Love:

----------


## maja8

cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bete budu velike i da postanete trbušaste
 :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

Jednostavno me danas dotuklo.
Mislim da mi je najteže to što se svi oko mene raduju kao da sam već trudna i onda me to baci u bad jer što ako je rezultat negativan.
Pojavilo se sunčeko pa ću ja u laganu šetnjicu

----------


## mami68

Bebelice  :Love: , drž se, šta god da je.

----------


## sbonetic

Svim curama sretno...jedva čekam da vam sa pridružim a to će biti uskoro!   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Bebel draga drži se   :Love:   :Love:   ma rano je još za prognoze, biti ćeš ti nama sada trbušasta. Sada polaganini u šetnjicu, mozak na pašu i uživaj.  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## thaia28

*Bebel* draga, ne mogu ne napisati ti malu porukicu ohrabrenja. Iz brojnih razgovora s curama koje su ostale trudne mogu zaključiti samo jedno - sve simptome možeš objesiti mačku o rep, jer apsoluno ništa ti ne može garantirati da nešto je ili nije. Ono što je jako važno je da budeš pozitivna, a naravno da su i ovakvi momenti dozvoljeni   :Love:   samo ne dozvoliti da predugo traju.
Izdrži još malo, uskoro će beta..   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> *Bebel* draga, ne mogu ne napisati ti malu porukicu ohrabrenja. Iz brojnih razgovora s curama koje su ostale trudne mogu zaključiti samo jedno - sve simptome možeš objesiti mačku o rep, jer apsoluno ništa ti ne može garantirati da nešto je ili nije. Ono što je jako važno je da budeš pozitivna, a naravno da su i ovakvi momenti dozvoljeni    samo ne dozvoliti da predugo traju.
> Izdrži još malo, uskoro će beta..


potpisujem  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

*Bebel, draga,*

pričekaj večer pa ćeš vidjeti. Ne mogu grčevi stalno biti prisutni, ja sam puno intenzivnije osjećala grčeve noću kad je sve bilo tiho i mirno kao i moj organizam. I zapamti, ne odustaj nikada, pa ni tada, sve do nalaza bete u rukama.

 :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

Bebel ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara

*Bebe*l~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ne gubi nadu,misli pozitivno!!  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

*mami68, rozalija, thaia28, sretna35, amyx, kiara*...
hvala vam puno na riječima ohrabrenja. Inače nisam sklona ''tužnim raspoloženjima'', ali jutros me baš dotuklo.
Idemo dalje do kraja ožujka i pozitivne bete 
 :Love:

----------


## andream

> sve simptome možeš objesiti mačku o rep, jer apsoluno ništa ti ne može garantirati da nešto je ili nije


Ovo debelo potpisujem. Draga bebel, ja sam bila uvjerena da u ovom FETu neće biti ništa, ni test nisam imala snage raditi. One sekunde kad mi je dr rekao da sam T, vraćala sam se nazad tih 14 dana i tek sam retroaktivno pojedinim simptomima koji su me pratili to vrijeme mogla pripisivati značenje. Do bete uistinu nema šanse pogoditi, pa ti zato samo laganini do bete, a kasnije ćeš smišljati planove...

----------


## nikka

*Bebel~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :Love:

----------


## maja8

bebel~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu,

----------


## mala2

> bebel~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu,


bebel, drži se! znam kako ti je.   :Heart:

----------


## zisu

> Meni je 8dpt i na žalost više nema grčeva u maternici. To mi je nakako bila mala slamka spasa. U prethodna dva postupka bilo je isti tako. Grčevi i štrecanje do 8dpt (transfer je bo u srijedu), a onda zatišje. Jedino ostaje napuhnut donji dio trbuha do M.
> Napuhnuta sam u gornjem dijelu k'o balon i imam grčeve u crijevima i jedva čekam da se ova agonija završi.
> Cice su i dalje velike i bolne na dodir, ali to je od utrića. Na žalost, bio je ovo jedan lijep postupak sa dobrim rezultatima, ali bojim se da ništa od velikog trijumfa  
> Moram razmisliti što i kako dalje.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše predivne trocifrene brojke


Draga Bebel pa ne mogu grcevi trajat vjecno. U ovom postupku uopce nisam imala grceve, a isto sam 6 dpt od ET poput tebe "bila sigurna" da nije uspjelo, a beta je bila prilicno velika. Danas mi je 19 dpt i nemam ni pritiska, ni grceva.
Zaboravi simptome jer jedino ce ti beta biti pokazatelj.
~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

----------


## Bebel

> Obzirom da je meni ET bio u srijedu, ja sam danas mislila ići na posao, ali sam od jučer poslijepodne malo posustala u toj namjeri jer sam imala strašne grčeve. Mislim da je za to kriv Choragon kojeg sam jučer primila, i baš sam se rastužila. Ja imam miom i kod takvih stanja se bojim jakih kontrakcija koje se bore protiv mojih mrvica  
> 
> Još sam se više napuhnula, ali sigurno nije HS jer sam nakon punkcije bila ok. Ostala sam doma bar još danas da se stanje malo smiri.


Ovo je od utorka i stanje nije bilo bolje.
Danas sam se ipak čula sa svojim soc. ginekologom i on na žalost misli da je ipak HS   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  jer sam dosta naduta iznad pupka. Obzirom da ipak izlučujem tekućinu za sad je rekao da mirujem, jedem laganu hranu (danas sam pojela samo salatu), pratim težinu, unos i izlučivanje  tekućine.
Ah, što više reći   :Sad:

----------


## nina09

Bebel~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~bit će sve super  :Kiss:  
drži se,i misli pozitivno,koliko god teško bilo  :Love:

----------


## mami68

Bebel, ja sam mislila da ima HS, pa sam ko sumanuta pila čaj od brusnice i išla pišpiriškiti svakih pola sata i naravno mirovala sam.
 Nakon dva dana sam se osjećala puno boje i sad sam ok. Još uvijek pijem čaj samo u normalnim količinama. 
Ako izlučuješ onoliko koliko popiješ možda možeš probati ovaj recept.
No sikiriki  :Smile:   :Heart:  !

----------


## choco

Evo i mene kod vas.  :Heart:  Elem,moj sincek ima 33mjeseca(dobijen iz 3.ivf pokusaja) i sada smo u postupku za braca ili seku....Od septembra muku mucim sa cistama(endometrioza) i konacno smo krenuli u postupak(u utorak je bio transfer) i dr mi rece da se ne nadam puno(vracen mi je samo jedan emb.)...nije neki kvalitet...
Pa eto,danas je 3.dan,mene boli stomak,ledja(kao i svakog mjeseca pred menstruaciju) :/ 
Zelim svima puno srece i visoke bete!

----------


## dani39

*choco* dobrodošla i ~~~~~~~~~~~~da ipak uspije   :Love:  

*Bebel* samo ti miruj i nadaj se najboljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bebel i ja sam užasno napuhnuta a nije mi HS jer sam imala samo 8 folikula, tko zna možda su krivi utrići ili općenito stiumlacija.

----------


## Bebel

Ja sam strašno napuhnuta i od pupka na gore. Pupak mi se pretvorio u crticu. Jučer sam stvarno bila bez osjećaja gladi i uglavnom sam bila na vodi.
Nakon Choragona stalno sam imala mučninu, ali sam se uvjeravala da umišljam zbog toliko željene trudnoće.
Izgledom odgovaram težem obliki HS-a ali kako još uvijek izbacujem tekućinu nadam se da će se povući. Problem je od jučer u hrani jer ne mogu ništa pojesti. Pokušat ću danas kombinitati žitarice i probiotike bar da nešto ubacim u sebe.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice, da vam ovi dani do pozitivnih rezultata prolete što brže 
 :Love:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

*choco*, ponekad baš ti unaprijed otpisani embriji znaju iznenaditi. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh!

*Mali Mimi, Bebel*, evo i mene u klubu napuhnutih.  :Love:  Zapravo, ne znam kako bih trebala shvatiti ono što mi se dogodilo jučer poslije zadnjeg Choragona (5. dpt). Prvih par sati sve ok, poslijepodne umor - jedva sam držala oči otvorene, a navečer odjednom glavobolja, slabost, plitko disanje i trbuh napet viskoko iznad pupka (što do sada nije bio slučaj). Odmah povećavam količinu vode i pratim izlučivanje. Čini se normalno. Zglobovi mi nisu natečeni. Teško pronalazim udoban položaj. Rano odlazim na spavanje i sanjam divan, ugodan san (rolanje po ulicama bez gužve i automobila  - savršen osjećaj slobode, tjelesne lakoće i gipkosti - vjerojatno sve ono što mi trenutačno nedostaje na javi). Budim se u nešto boljem stanju: trbuh je splasnuo tj. izbočen je još samo u donjem dijelu, više nema slabosti ni glavobolje, dišem normalno, jedem normalno, jedino sam još prilično konfuzna i sva nekako zgrčena, ukočena, bole me mišići, posebno leđa.  :? Znam da je nekima to uobičajeno u PMS-u, ali meni nikad nije bilo.  :?  E sad, je li to neki oblik hs ili samo reakcija na Choragon ili...?
Vama želim da tegobe što prije prođu, i naravno, velike bete za koji dan! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kad se pogledam u ogledalu iz profila ko da sam  trudna tbuh napet i bolan čim pojedem nešto, sad ću se držati dijete tj. jesti sve lagano i bez mahunarki i svjiežeg voća.
Bebel tebi je izgleda još gora situacija kad ne možeš ništa jesti, a što se umora tiče jučer sam išla prošetati i tako mi se spavalo kasnije da sam zamalo zaspala na kauču po povratku kući.
PAM i Bebel evo  i vama malo vibrica za skorašnje bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~baš nekako mislim da će vam biti pozitivne

----------


## Bebel

> PAM i Bebel evo  i vama malo vibrica za skorašnje bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~baš nekako mislim da će vam biti pozitivne


Moraš uključiti i sebe u te ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:  i pozitivne ishode.

Vjerujte mi HS se puno razlikuje od nadutosti. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za pozitivne rezultate 
 :Heart:

----------


## mami68

*Bebel*, kako si danas?
Čekalice moje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Smile:  !

----------


## lberc

Čekalice,kako ste danas?

----------


## Bebel

> *Bebel*, kako si danas?
> Čekalice moje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   !


Trbuh je malčice splasnuo, ali zadnjih par dana nisam skoro ništa jela. Disanje i dalje tako-tako, ali me tješi to što izbacujem tekućinu. Probava je problem, ali bit će bolje.
Danšnji dan sam provela u krugu šire obitelji pa mi je divan. 
Nekako  mi se čini da bi rađe čekala M nego da radim betu :/ 
Uh, utorak je blizu. 
Moram vam priznati da sukladno ranijim postupcima ja imam krizu od 6 do 8 dana, a sve ovo prije i poslije je ok.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i dalje za što veći broj trudnica na našoj ožujskoj i travanjskoj listi   :Kiss:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Pola dana prespavala i imam osjećaj da bih mogla još.  :/  I tipkanje mi predstavlja napor.
A najgore od svega je što me md stalno nasmijava, a to je u ovom stanju neizdrživo - čim se malo nasmijem, imam osjećaj da će mi eksplodirati utroba. Morala sam ga zamoliti da to ne radi, ali uzalud - jer on često tako djeluje na mene i bez namjere. Uvijek sam voljela tu njegovu osobinu, a sad
se na najbizarniji način pretvorila u izvor užasne nelagode. Mislim da ćemo morati prorijediti druženje na neko vrijeme.   :Grin:

----------


## mami68

Bebel, drago mi je da se osjećaš malo bolje, samo polako bit će to dobro  :Smile:  , treba vremena  :Cekam:  .
Pandora A.M. takvi su nam muški, malo koji zna odabrati pravu mjeru, ali između ostalog valjda ih zato i volimo  :Zaljubljen: 

Meni se danas na toalet papuru pokazao mali krvavi balončić, roskasta  krv, i sad svako malo idem provjeravati stanje   :Unsure:  . Sinoć i večeras sam imala blagu mučninu :? .
Danas mi je 10 dan nakon ET.

----------


## Bebel

> Meni se danas na toalet papuru pokazao mali krvavi balončić, roskasta  krv, i sad svako malo idem provjeravati stanje


*mami68*, možda je implantacijsko   :Saint: 

*PAM*, samo ti uživaj u dobrom raspoloženju. I to je dio terapije   :Love:

----------


## andream

mami, to bi moglo biti implantacijsko, meni je tako bilo 9 dpet-a. A svakako ti je rano za M.

----------


## mami68

Možda je implantacijsko, samo kad vidim tragove krvi pokušavam se ne uznemiravati, mada mi to teško ide. Stalno se tjeram pozitivno razmišljati ali...  :Sad:

----------


## dani39

mamai 68, samo pozitivno i dalje, ~~~~~~~~~~~da uspije   :Saint:

----------


## dani39

sorry, mamai 68=mami 68  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*mami68* samo lagano i bez panike (koliko možeš) i ne napreži se.
*PAM* meni uopće ne izgledaju loše ti tvoji simptomi.
*Bebel* mislim da smo mi nestrpljivije od tebe da dočekamo tvoju ß  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

*mami68*, to je sigurno implantacijsko  :D   :Klap:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kate32

Čekalice moja i ja sam isto čekalica ali meni je tek 3dan pt, a već sam luda. Sinoć sam imala užasne bolove u predjelu maternice, ko pred mengu i nekakve grozne grčeve :?  :?  :? Neznam što je to ali ne miriše mi na dobro, malo mi je to sve rano pa sam malo  :shock: , blago vama koje nemate nikakve simptome, bar ne mislite na to stalno. 
Svima želim pozitivne bete  :Heart:

----------


## petrili

čekalice moje drage vibram iz petnih žila za vaše pozitivne bete. Znam da je ovo razdoblje najteže~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Saint:

----------


## Pinky

ajme drage moje nadam se da cete mi sto prije biti super i od srca vibram da vam transferi budu uspjesni

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:  

drz' te se!   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

Danas 11dpt nisam kao u ranijim slučajemima radila test. Idemo 31-og po betu  pa kako bude.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekalicam da im što prije proleti do pozitivnih rezultata  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

slučajemima=slučajevima 
ide mene ovih dana   :Grin:

----------


## Watson

Babel~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrasnju betu.
Svima  ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~za sve sto vam treba.

----------


## Ordep

bebel, mali mimi za najlijepšu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Love:  svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## thegirl25

Cure meni danas 7 dan od ET, primila chrogon... i sad čekanje još par dana...i dalje nemam simptoma osim tu i tamo dole feeling da će doć M... očekujem je negdje 10 dan... kao i prošli put....

Držim vam fige svima.....

----------


## choco

Bebel,drzim fige za sutra i vibram do nebaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Heart:  
Thegirl25,taj osjecaj nekada znaci i + na testu(tako sam ja ocekivala M  i uradila test cisto onako...kad ono plus veliki k'o zgrada)

Ovog puta mislim da ce M zaista i stici,ali se ipak nadam...danas je 6 dan od ET i mrzim da idem u wc jer me strah da pogledam,svo vrijeme osjecam da cu procuriti...ali kako bude-neka bude.
Svim cekalicama saljem veliki poljubac i milion dobrih vibracija

----------


## tiki_a

choco, nekako mi se rano čini 6-ti dan za M. Sretno ti želim! 
Cure puno ~~~~za smireno čekanje bete iako znam da je to jedva moguće.

----------


## Bebel

Draga moje, 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da imate više sreće od mene.
Tješi me da još uvijek postupke mogu prebojati na prste jedne ruke  :Sad:

----------


## mami68

Bebelica, jako mi je žao  :Love:   :Sad:   :Heart:  .

----------


## Joss

*Babel*  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## thegirl25

bebel jako mi je žao ....  :Crying or Very sad:  

Nadam se od   :Heart:  da će sljedeći put bit dobitni....

Samo napuni baterije i idemo dalje...

 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## maja8

bebel   :Love:   drž se vjerujem, otuguj i u nove pobjede uspjeh sigurno neće izostati
thegirl25~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu, a to što boli kao pred mengu ne znači ništa, vjeruj mi mene i sad nekada toliko presječe da je to neizdrživo

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Bebel, i ovdje jedan virtualni zagrljaj.  :Love:  

Meni je 10.dpt. i lagano me hvata panika. Ništa slično nisam osjetila još od prijemnih za faks. Intim plus je kraj mene, još nisam skupila dovoljno hrabrosti da ga upotrijebim, ali sam uspjela smoći snage za OPK test (valjda zato što znam da nije 100% pouzdan u dokazivanju trudnoće pa sam mu nekako ležernije pristupila). Rezultat: testna crtica dvostruko tamnija od kontrolne (nisam ni znala da može biti toliko tamna), plus što se vidjela u roku odmah (inače sam morala čekati i po 20 minuta). E sad, mislite li da je to dobar znak i da se imam razloga nadati ili se nepotrebno samozavaravam??? Inače sam znala napraviti OPK u raznim fazama ciklusa, tek toliko da vidim kako reagiram i testne crtice nije bilo ili je bila jedva vidljiva - uvijek, osim 12. ili 13. dc. Ima li tko iskustva s tim u MPO kontekstu? Možda postoji tema, ali pretražnik mi ne radi.   :Sad: 

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Babel žao mi je  :Love:  
PAM vjerojatno je to onda to, kad si primila zadnju inekciju choragona? Kažu da treba oko 5 dana da se izluči iz tijela pa me samo strah da nisi ipak prerano napravila test?
Ali ipak ~~~~~~~~~~~da nije lažno pozitivan  :Heart:  
Ja se nisam usudila napraviti test čekam sutrašnju betu pa kud puklo, znam da ako se razočaram testom da ne bih ni otišla uraditi betu a moram javiti dr. rezultate

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Zadni Choragon sam dobila u četvrtak ujutro. Ma ne znam više što bih mislila, poludjet ću od neizvjesnosti. Divim se ženama koje ovo prođu po 7, 8, 14, 19 puta.

Mali Mimi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas razveseliš sutra!

----------


## Gabi

*PAM*, ako si nestrpljiva radije izvadi betu nego da se mučiš tim testovima, ionako nisu pouzdani. Bilo je slučajeva da su cure bile trudne, s dosta visokim betama, a test negativan.  :/ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uskočiš u travanjski vlakić   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

PAM, sutra ti je 11-ti dan i možeš izvaditi betu. U zadnjim postupcima sam tako radila, ma nema smisla nervirati se ako se već tako osjećamo, a mene su još plus nervirali utrići koje sam morala stavljati, zadnje dane me već počelo peckati...

----------


## Bebel

*Mali Mimi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od   :Heart:  za dobitni
*PAM* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  od   :Heart:  za dobitni

----------


## rozalija

> *Mali Mimi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od   za dobitni
> *PAM* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  od   za dobitni


Potpisujem.
Bebel jedan ogromni   :Love:   :Love:   ti šalem i puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .

----------


## pirica

*PAM* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ja mislim da je to to, tako je bilo i meni

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ništa ni od mene PAM ti nas sigurno nećeš razočarati  :Heart:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Mislila sam čekati do bete, ali jednostavno ne mogu odoljeti!!! Napravila sam test na trudnoću i debeli + se pokazao u sekundi! Zadnji Choragon je bio prije tjedan dana, tako da se nadam da + nema veze s njim. Presretna sam, ali još mi je uvijek sve u nekoj magli. Nikako da shvatim da se to događa meni. Valjda će nalaz bete biti dovoljan da me uvjeri.

----------


## andream

PAM, pa ti si naša nova trudnica, ČESTITAM!
I podebljaj slova, takve vijesti to zaslužuju   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

PAM  :Heart:  , samo hrabro, jasno i glasno, znaš da jedva čekamo takve vijesti. Prekrasno! ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D 
 :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

PAM  :D  :D  :D kad ideš vadit betu?

----------


## choco

babel,jako mi je zao,ali upornost se na kraju isplati-vidjeces!
pandora,moje cestitke!!!!!!!
meni je danas 9 dan,test sam juce radila(hihi),i negativan je,stomak me bas muci i jedva cekam da procurim da prodje ova agonija vise.
plus jos sto sam isla kod dr jer me glava jako boli i na moje veliko iznenadjenje imam visok pritisak(ja koja uvek imam 90/60),danas sam imala 150/100!
zvala sam ginekologa da pitam mpgu li hormonske terapije uticati na poviseni k.pritisak,ali nije dostupan.
eto,jos mi samo fali da se lecim od hipertenzije jos  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme čestitam PAM :D  :D  :D

----------


## Mali Mimi

> babel,jako mi je zao,ali upornost se na kraju isplati-vidjeces!
> pandora,moje cestitke!!!!!!!
> meni je danas 9 dan,test sam juce radila(hihi),i negativan je,stomak me bas muci i jedva cekam da procurim da prodje ova agonija vise.
> plus jos sto sam isla kod dr jer me glava jako boli i na moje veliko iznenadjenje imam visok pritisak(ja koja uvek imam 90/60),danas sam imala 150/100!
> zvala sam ginekologa da pitam mpgu li hormonske terapije uticati na poviseni k.pritisak,ali nije dostupan.
> eto,jos mi samo fali da se lecim od hipertenzije jos


Kod mene je tlak bio još niži nego inače i nekako mi počne udarati srce pa sad ti znaj, ja mislim da je to sve od hormona

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Hvala na čestitkama!   :Love:  Betu vadim sutra. Samo da se nisam prerano poveselila. Treba mi još ta magična brojčica da povjerujem i počnem uživati - zato tako sitna slova.   :Grin:

----------


## lberc

Pam čestitam :D  :D ,mada nisam uspjela pročitat ona sitna slova,ali pretpostavljam da imaš plus na testu.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da beta to potvrdi.

----------


## nokia

*Pan* cestitke to je to!!!

----------


## petrili

PAM ja ću poskočiti od sreće :D  :D  :D 
Što se choragona tiče on sigurno nakon tjedan dana nije utjecao na debeli plusić.
Još malo za lijepu betu sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## laky

> Mislila sam čekati do bete, ali jednostavno ne mogu odoljeti!!! Napravila sam test na trudnoću i debeli + se pokazao u sekundi! Zadnji Choragon je bio prije tjedan dana, tako da se nadam da + nema veze s njim. Presretna sam, ali još mi je uvijek sve u nekoj magli. Nikako da shvatim da se to događa meni. Valjda će nalaz bete biti dovoljan da me uvjeri.


NEMA VEZE S CHORAGONOM ON IZAĐE ZA 3-4 DANA  :D  :D 
ovo je zbog tvojih malih slova   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## IRENA456

PAM ČESTITAM :D  :D 
Ušla sam u tvoj profil na sve postove i odgonetnila šta si napisala onako sitnim slovima.
~~~~~~~~~~ZA VELIKU ß

----------


## Bebel

*PAM* čestitam jer će to biti predivna beta   :Love:  

Svim curama koje nisu uspjele u ovom pokušaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je idući dobitni  :Heart:

----------


## Ordep

pam, čestitam na+ :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
i svim mojim dragim curama da sljedeći put uspije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Kiss:  
čekalicama želim strpljenja puno i da nas razvesele ovako kao PAM  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## nini

*PAM* čestitam za +  :D  :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu

----------


## maja8

PAM ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## dani39

PAM i Pandora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu.  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, jutros mi je uz malo utrogestana izaslo i par skroz tankih krvnih zilica, jako tamne boje i pokoji sitan krvni ugruscic. Jel vam pada na pamet sto bi moglo biti sad 5 dana nakon punkcije  :? 
Da su ostaci punkcije, ne bi li prije izasli?
Bas sam zbunjena i jos iz razloga sto je punkcija bila na lijevom jajniku a mene desna strana bocka.
Danas mi je 2 dpt.

----------


## mami68

Meni se isto desilo, i dr mi je rekla da je to normalno poslije transfera,nemoj se sikirati, sve će biti oc  :Smile:   :Heart:  .

----------


## tikica_69

TNX mami   :Kiss:

----------


## alec

*tikica* - no sikiriki   :Love:  . držimo palčeve za malu mrvu ~~~~~   :Heart:  . ti samo fino miruj, pusti misli na pašu i uživaj.

----------


## keksolina

Pozdrav svima, meni je danas 8.dan od transfera. 
Sta se tice simptoma, mene je ovih dana pocelo probadat u jajnicima. Nekidan mi se grozno povracalo ali sam imala migrenu pa je to ona vjerovatno uzrokovala... Jucer i danas se osjecam zgazeno, i isto imam mucninu ali vjerovatno kao posljedicu migrene, a imam i probavnih poteskoca pa sam mozda i nesto lose pojela...
Dr. Lazarovska mi je napisala da betu vadim 5.5. sta ce mi bit 17.dan od transfera. Ovo mi je prvi put pa ne znam ni di ni kako se vadi beta pa jeli mi moze ko rec? nazvat cu i ginekologa pitat da mi objasni ali ako mi svejedno mozete rec...
Kad je najranije kad mogu napravit kucni test? Procitala sam ovde da su neke radile test 11.dan?

----------


## alec

*keksolina* - betu možeš vaditi već 12-ti nakon transfera s time da se dan transfera računa kao nulti dan. beta ti je u svakom slučaju pouzdanija od testića. ako si iz zg možeš ju vaditi i privatno npr. Poliklinika Sunce, Breyer... ili pak npr. na Svetom Duhu na uputnicu. sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## keksolina

Super, hvala ti! 
Znaci po tome bi mogla vec u cetvrtak vadit betu!!!
Nisam iz Zg vec iz Splita, ali nasla sam u medjuvremenu na forumu da se u Splitu vadi na Firulama po uputnici od ginekologa 8.-10 ujutro i budu nalazi isti dan oko 14 h... 
Prepostavljam (mozda glupo uopce pitat ali eto) da prije vadjenja bete, s obzirom da se radi o hormonu, ne treba pazit da se prije toga ne jede i ne pije..? Je da je rano ujutro ali ja sam grozno nervozna i opasna po okolinu kad sam gladna 
 :Laughing:

----------


## alec

*keksolina* - ne znam da li se treba doći na tašte  :/ . pretpostavljam da ne, ali nisam ziher. pokušaj ih dan prije pitati.

----------


## Dadica

> Super, hvala ti! 
> Znaci po tome bi mogla vec u cetvrtak vadit betu!!!
> Nisam iz Zg vec iz Splita, ali nasla sam u medjuvremenu na forumu da se u Splitu vadi na Firulama po uputnici od ginekologa 8.-10 ujutro i budu nalazi isti dan oko 14 h... 
> Prepostavljam (mozda glupo uopce pitat ali eto) da prije vadjenja bete, s obzirom da se radi o hormonu, ne treba pazit da se prije toga ne jede i ne pije..? Je da je rano ujutro ali ja sam grozno nervozna i opasna po okolinu kad sam gladna


*keksolina* samo se ti napapaj, (i ja opasna dok sam gladna   :Mad:  ) ne trebaš biti na tašte 
sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## keksolina

Super, hvala ti!   :Smile: 
Inace danas mi je izasla prvo neznatna kapljica roze boje, pa maloprije smedje boje pa sam se cila izdeprimirala iako sam procitala da to moze biti i dobar znak...   :Crying or Very sad: 
Dosta me i probada kad sam na nogama pa sam se sad uvalilia u krpe... Inace mi je 9. dpt...

----------


## amyx

*keksolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to dobar znak

----------


## keksolina

Molim Vas neka neko brzo odgovori!!!!!!!!!!!!
Danas mi je 10. dan od transfera i nisam mogla izdrzat i vec sam napravila test i - pokazalo mi je crticu... svijetla je ali se isto dobro vidi.... 
I sad sam luda jer ne znam jesam li napravila prerano, jeli moze crtica biti od Estrofema i Utrogestana???????
Mozda je bilo bolje da sam cekala preksutra betu i da nisam radila nista jer cu sad skrenit s pameti, evo ruke mi se tresu dok tipkam...

----------


## weather

Draga Keksolina, crtica je crtica i sigurno nije od Est. i Utrića. Naravno da ćeš provjeriti betom, ali  :D  :D  :D  ČESTITAM!

----------


## marinci

KEKSOLINA  :D  :D  :D  :D  draga i ja sam radila 10-eti dan nakon transfera i crtica se pokazala za koju min i bila je svijetla al se vidila i sada smo u 6-tom tj tako da vjerujem da je to to   :Love:   :Love:   naravno,moras vaditi betu da potvrdis sve to i da vidis dali se dupla   :Kiss:

----------


## ANA100

pozdrav svima,
keksolina, drzim fige da je to to!!!
ja sam jucer bila na FETu, vracene su 3 blastice, sve je proslo ok. sinoc me je nesto tako jako zgrcilo u trbuhu, ali mislim u probavnom traktu, da li znate da li to moze utjecat na bebice? da li je netko imao slicno iskustvo?

----------


## Lambi

*ana100* vjerujem da su to bile tvoje mrve koje se lijepo smještaju u  tvojoj buši   :Love:

----------


## maja8

KEKSOLINA mislim da je to to a ja ću malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu
ANA100~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan FET

----------


## keksolina

ANA100 mozda je to pozitivan znak  :D 

Hvala svima na odgovoru, idem odmah sutra u privatnu kliniku vadit betu pa cemo vidit.
Svima veeeeeeelika     :Kiss:

----------


## marinci

Javi nam   :Kiss:   sretno

----------


## tikica_69

> Draga Keksolina, crtica je crtica i sigurno nije od Est. i Utrića. Naravno da ćeš provjeriti betom, ali  :D  :D  :D  ČESTITAM!


Potpisujem i cestitam  :D

----------


## nini

*keksolina* :D  :D  :D  za +

----------


## tikica_69

Mene danas 4dpt trbuh boli i to poprilicno....lakse mi je dok hodam nego kad se umirim  :?

----------


## Jill

hey tikice, pa mi smo istog dana imale transfer! samo je meni beta mnogo kasnije, dr Mardešić u Pragu smatra da je ne treba ranije vaditi a to je 18 dpt. Nadam se da ću izdržati i ne testirati se, ma valjda zna on bolje od mene ...
Pokušavam da ne gledam simptome, ali i mene od transfera poboljeva stomak, uglavnom kao blagi pms ali jutros me baš boleo a sad popodne zapravo ništa... ako budem mislila na simptome poludeću!
Malo se digla temp. i malo osećam grudi ali sve to pripisujem lekovima, a ako baš tražim simptome samo znam da bih stalno negde išla...  :Laughing:  pa posle onih 1000km koje pređemo mi koje radimo transfer u Pragu, čovek se navikne na put pa bi samo dalje i dalje... a onaj autoput od Praga, ljudi moji, kao da je iz II sv. rata, koji embrij to preživi to vam je onda pravi superman...

keksolina, skačemo sutra za tebe!!!

----------


## rozalija

kekosolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra za lijepu betu.
jill draga moja preživit će mali embriji taj dio puta za Prag i ti ćeš nam za 1-2 voditi svog malog   :Saint:   na izlet u Prag. Od   :Heart:   ti želim ogromnu betu ovaj put.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Jill

rozi   :Love:

----------


## keksolina

Evo mene s nalazima i tek sad nista ne razumim. Jutros sam radila i drugi test i pokazao je plusic, i onda sam isla vadit betu i upravo sam dobila nalaz i pise: 82.5 H (danas mi je 11.dan nakon transfera) i zvala sam ginekologa i rekao je da to nista ne znaci i da odem u ponediljak (16.dan) opet vadit i onda cemo vise znat, ali tek za 2 tjedna kad dodjem na utrazvuk onda se tek stvarno zna???!!!
Ima li ovom mucenju kraja????
Jeli zna itko sa sigurnoscu sta predstavlja ova vrijednost???
Znam da sam malo prerano isla provjeravat ali nisam mogla vise cekat...

----------


## rozalija

Keksolina ta vrijednost znači da si ti nama trudnica i sasvim je pristojna za 11 nakon transfera.
Čestitam od   :Heart:  .
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Keksolina, to je to. Ja bih betu vadila još u petak (ako to možeš izvesti s obzirom na praznik) ili u subotu, vrijednost bi trebala biti bar dupla... a nema razloga da ne bude...

----------


## Jill

keksolina, yeaaaaaaaaaaaah  :D 
ma to je to, ja ne znam otkud sumnje, beta je beta, i to nije mala za 11dpt!

ja se moram požaliti na gubitak simptoma a danas je 5dpt, ah toliko puta viđen scenario   :Sad:

----------


## andream

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2157
keksolina, pogledaj i link o beti...

----------


## keksolina

Hvala svima od   :Heart:  
Jill ne gubi nadu, nemam puno iskustva ali sam procitala da kod simptoma nema nikakvih pravila tako da nema razloga da ne budes pozitivna   :Love:  

Sta se tice mene unutar sebe se radujem, ali cekam subotu (dogovorila sam ponovno vadjenje bete) i onda (nadam se ) cu moc istinski to pokazat...

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## keksolina

U biti, radujem se jer vise vjerujem vama nego svom ginekologu, ali opet sam oprezna s obzirom na njegov stav prema tome pa zato cekam subotu   :Wink:  

U svakom slucaju, bez obzira na rezultate, mislim da bi u subotu Split mogla pogodit poplava od mojih suza (nadam se da ce bit radosnice)   :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

keksolina kod tebe je sve kristalno jasno. ČESTITAM, uspjela si  :D 
Jill, meni je uvijek ljepše bez simptoma nego sa "lošim" simptomima. Znamo da realno ne znače ništa, ali za čekalice su i te kako bitni. Za nesimptomsku T (ovdje ih je puno bilo)~~~~~

----------


## kiara

simptomi ne znače ništa  :Love:  
keksolina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se beta dupla!!!
sve ostale cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da  :D  :D za koji dan za vaše bete  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

*keksolina*,
tvoja ginekologica je samo oprezna.
Obično je potrebno vađenja dva puta jer je to potvrda pravilnog duplanja. Obzirom na veličinu tvoje bete, nema sumnje da će poteći suze radosnice.
Međutim, na UZV-u se nešto vidi tek od 4-5 tjedna. Literatura kaže da se gestacijska vrećica (GV) može se vidjeti najranije oko 4,5 tjedna trudnoće, a “žumanjčana” vrećica oko 5. tjedna. 
To bi odgovaralo beti većoj od 1000.
Budi mirna i čekaj svoj termin za UZV.
Sretno!
Jill ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tvoju T.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama

----------


## ANA100

keksolina, čestitam!!! zelim ti pravilno duplanje!
ja se jos danas izlezavam, mada mislim da mi je gore ovo lezanje jer stalno razmisljam o simptomima. a posto je ovo bio FET nista ne osijecam, osim probadanja u jajnicima sto pripisujem utrogestanima.
zelim svim cekalicama ugodno cekanje i naravno pozitivne bete!!

----------


## tikica_69

keksolina, to je to - cestitam  :D 
Ja osim klasicne napuhanosti od Utrogestana i propikavanja po cijelom donjem trbuhu, nikakvih drugih neobicnih simptoma nemam   :Grin:

----------


## keksolina

Jos jedno pitance i onda se "povlacim" sa foruma do subote i ponovnog vadjenja bete jer svako malo naidjem na neku novu pricu pa se pocnem brinut, previse razmisljat...
Ova 3. dana (9.10. i 11. dpt) me strasno probada u jajnicima. Na svu srecu kratko traje i uglavnom me zaboli kad sam na nogama pa odmah sjednem ili legnem...
Imam li razloga za zabrinutost ili to moze biti dobar znak?

Veeeeelika   :Kiss:  i  :Love:  svim cekalicama.....
hvala jos jednom svima na lijepim zeljama....

----------


## Lambi

*keksolina* meni je to bilo pozitivan znak i tebi je sigurno   :Wink:   ,ja sam za sigurnost ipak mirovala (radila sve laganini)

----------


## tikica_69

Ja napokon nemam bas nikakve simptome nakon transfera   :Laughing:

----------


## uporna

keksolina čestitam :D

----------


## andream

keksolina, razveseli nas danas + beturinom ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina09

keksolina~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku,veliku betu  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

> keksolina~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku,veliku betu


Prepisujem i potpisujem  :D   :D   :D

----------


## keksolina

Isla sam vadit betu, rezultat je 269.2 H (14.dpt)!!!!!!!!!!!!
Podsjecam da je nekidan bilo 82.5 (11.dan).
Mislim da je to - to, i da se napokon mozemo radovat!!!!  :D  :D  :D 

Zna li itko kakve su sanse da su dvije bebice u pitanju?  
Nasla sam tu na forumu neku tablicu po kojoj je ova vrijednost za 14.dan prilicno visoka, ili to nista ne znaci???   :Love: 

 :Kiss:   svima!!!

----------


## ivica_k

bravo keksolina :D  :D  :D uživaj u trudnoći maksimalno  :Kiss:

----------


## keksolina

Pisem na dvije teme pa se stalno ponavljam   :Smile:  
Tila sam samo rec da se bas ne razumijem u vrijednosti bete tako da zaboravite ovaj komentar o dvije bebice   :Laughing:  
A kao sta sam i rekla na drugoj temi: I jedna bebica je i vise nego dovoljna za neizmjernu srecu!!!  :D

----------


## ANA100

keksolina, cestitam ponovo :D  :D  :D 
uzivaj u trucnoci!

----------


## ANA100

naravno, trudnoci

----------


## tikica_69

keksolina - opusti se i uzivaj  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ZO

keksolina  :D  :D

----------


## nina09

keksolina,odlično :D  :D  :D ,uživajte ti i TM u trudnoči!

----------


## sbonetic

*keksolina*  super! Čestitam!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ordep

keksolina :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D super draga, čestitam od   :Kiss:   :Love:   a šta se tiče bolova, imat ćeš ih svakakvih ali to je normalno i ne trebaš se brinuti  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Jel nekome 9 dpt bilo uzasno lose, hvatala ga nesvjestica i stezalo u prsima....ili imam sve simptome predinfarktnog stanja  :?

----------


## Jill

auuu ja bih skakala od sreće da imam tvoje simptome... već sam na drugoj temi potanko objasnila kako evo na 9dpt ruke ladne, noge ladne umesto da gorim od temp, stolica ko švajcarski sat, prsa malo nešto zategnuta, nit jajnici da pikaju nit grčevi... qq!   :Laughing:

----------


## nina1

> Jel nekome 9 dpt bilo uzasno lose, hvatala ga nesvjestica i stezalo u prsima....ili imam sve simptome predinfarktnog stanja  :?


ja sam imala iste takve simptome kad sam bila trudna a nisam imala pojima da jesam, pa ti držim fige da je to isto....

----------


## bublica3

Hi cure    :Bye:  
Imala sam transfer smrzlića ( 2 blastice) u subotu. Danas, mi je kad sam isla piskiti, uz mali komadic Utrogestana iz mene je izasla kao mala smedja zilica (mala, mala 3-4 mm). Imali koja od vas kakva slična  iskustva. ?
Naravno još nemam nikakve simtome, malo me boli oko jajnika.
Pomagajte!!!

----------


## rozalija

tkice, jill od   :Heart:   vam drage moje želim da vas lovkaju trudnički simptomi. Sretno cure.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Bublice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za male smrzliće da se čvrsto uhvate za mamicu.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

*bublica*, bas tako je i meni u ovom postupku i cure su me utjesile da je to posljedica punkcije sto i jest najvjerojatnije   :Wink:  

*Jill, nina* - hvala, da je barem to to  :D ....ali stvarno sam se isprepadala jutros, jer me ta bol probudila i jedva sam zrak lovila od panike  :?

----------


## bublica3

[quote="tikica_69"]*bublica*, bas tako je i meni u ovom postupku i cure su me utjesile da je to posljedica punkcije sto i jest najvjerojatnije   :Wink:  

tikica69; ja nisam imala punkciju nedavno eć u veljaći. Sad sam imala trasfer malih smrzlića. Pa se brinem.

----------


## tikica_69

mami68 je napisala da je njoj doktorica rekla da je to najnormalnije poslije transfera (vidi na prethodnoj stranici), pa onda valjda je - ne brini, misli pozitivno   :Wink:

----------


## bublica3

tikica hvala ti    :Smile:

----------


## stellita

*keksolina* :D  :D  :D  :D !!!
a ako su dvije bebe u pitanju onda se vidimo na stranici za blizančeke!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## keksolina

bucan 1 i bucan 2 - ajme kako slatkoooooooo.... 

Ja sam danas u suzama izasla od ginekologa. Malo mozda pretjerujem ali ja sam cila osjetljiva i osjecajna i suze brzo krenu.
Uglavnom, ponovio je opet slicno: da se nemam cemu veselit dok on ne cuje kucanje srca na ultrazvuku....
Ja znam da on mora tako govorit jer se ne smije predat osjecajima kao ja, ali opet....   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ali odmah je proradio inat i rekla sam MM-u: "Vidit ce on kako ce srce kucat, vidit ce on!!!!"   :Razz:  

pozdrav svima i velika pusa

----------


## amyx

pa taj tvoj ginekolog je malo bezosjećajan.Umjesto da priča nešto pozitivno on tako. sad ti njemu pokaži pa nek kucaju dva   :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

keksolina   :Love:  drž se i čuvaj živce! 
Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pozitivnih sunčanih Splitskih vibri!
Vjerovanje je najvažnije, znam da je koji put teško, ali pozitiva je ključna!
Kupi knjigu TAJNA. Pravo štivo dok čekaš.   :Heart:

----------


## keksolina

Hvala na potpori!

Bublica3, znas da imam tu knjigu a nisam je uopce procitala, mogla bi sada doci na red   :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

keksolina otvori tu knjigu...      :Kiss:  
Dat će ti snagu

----------


## Bebel

Svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrene brojke
 :Love:

----------


## mimi3

keksolina, ne daj se uznemiravati. ne smiješ sada plakati i živcirati se, budi sretna jer imaš razlog za to. 
 :D   :Love:  
a tvoj ginić valjda nije primjer ohrabrujućih i toplih ljudi,zato to zanemari i uživaj u trudnoći. za koji tjedan   :Heart:  će kucati.

----------


## rozalija

> keksolina, ne daj se uznemiravati. ne smiješ sada plakati i živcirati se, budi sretna jer imaš razlog za to. 
>  :D   
> a tvoj ginić valjda nije primjer ohrabrujućih i toplih ljudi,zato to zanemari i uživaj u trudnoći. za koji tjedan   će kucati.


Potpisujem.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## nina777

Keksolina   :Heart:  
i svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

*keksolina*  :Heart:

----------


## nataša

keksolina, to je isto meni radila moja ginekologica..prvo je rekla da se ništa ne radujem tome što se vidi gestacijska vreća jer postoji realna :shock:  mogućnost da je prazna!!!!!!
na to sam joj ja odurno rekla da POSTOJI MOGUĆNOST ISTO TAKO DA JE I PUNA  :Razz:  

Kad je vidila da je puna, nakon nekoliko dana, rekla je:" AH, TO JOŠ NIJE NIŠTA, PITANJE JE hOĆE SE TO ODRŽATI PRVA TRI MJESECA!!!"

De, zamisli, nisam imala spontane nikad, odakle joj uopće pravo da nagađa takve stvari?!

kad, ja rodila!! ne znam kako je to podnijela, jer sam ju zamijenila drugom ginekologicom koja se radovala zajedno sa mnom!

zato, glavu gore!!

----------


## bublica3

Nataša tako treba!!!! I ja vi zamjenila Dr. u tom slučaju.

----------


## ZAUZETA

keksolina, samo slušaj svoje tijelo i razmišljaj pozitivno;  i, btw, prvom prilikom promjeni ginekologicu, a do tada odi nekom privatniku da te pogleda  :Kiss:

----------


## Ljubi

pozdrav svima!

eto da va se i ja pridružim u čekanju  :Smile: 
prije 10 dana su mi vratili dvije blastice i ovaj put, za razliku od prvog kad je bila jedna, nemam neke jake simptome. malo mi je pritisak u trbuhu i nešto malo bolucka al zapravo se osjećam skroz dobro.

kaj mislite jel prerano da napravim test ovaj vikend?   :?

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Ljubi*, nekom je rano , nekom nije, a ja mislim da nećeš odolit i što god ti netko rekao da ćeš napraviti test. Nadamo se  +  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Ljubi,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek` bude + radila ti testić sutra, prekosutra ili se strpila još malo  :Love:

----------


## bublica3

ciao cure, meni 8 dnt. Nikakvi posebni simtomi, malo osječam jajnike. Danas izašle 2-3 bubuljice  :/ 

Teško mi je čekat

----------


## Pinky

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

meni doktor rekao da odmirujem 3 dana sto su moji ukucani shvatili ko strogo mirovanje i ponasaju se ko da sam smrtno bolesna. poludit cu od nervoze. radije bi se ponovo ubola sa svih 60 inekcija odjednom..... grrrrrrrrrr 

uf   :Evil or Very Mad:  bas sam pred explozijom....

----------


## Dodirko

*Pinky* Prepusti se neka te malo maze.... Ako ti je dosadno zanovijetaj   :Grin:  

I nisi smrtno bolesna ali imaš najveće blago u sebi pa te oni samo žele čuvati i na bilo koji način pomoći pa makar i na ovakav. Jednostavno žele učestvovati... 

Najsimpatičnije mi je bilo kada mi je MM rekao "nemoj da ti pozovem mamu"    :Laughing:  

Meni je muž napravio savršenu "igraonicu" na bračnom krevetu. Ogromni monitor, jastuci, podmetači.... malo podignute rolete tek toliko da ulazi svjetlost ali da nije previše svjetlo ako želim spavati...    :Zaljubljen:  

Još da nije ove hiperstimulacije stvarno bi uživala... ali sutra moram na posao.  Nadam se samo da ću moći. A prava će biti umjetnost naći što ću obući....

----------


## Pinky

dodirko   :Love:   :Heart:  

ma cudno se osjecam... u cetvrtak prije et sam bila na koncertu i sve o cemu sam mogla misliti su moje 2 mrvice u labu - kako su, dijele li se dobro .... neki cudan osjecaj tuge zbog odvojenosti.... 
a kad su mi ih vratili, valjda sam mislila da se trebam osjecati slicno ko tu vecer, ali nista.... ko da se nista nije dogodilo.ljuta sam na sebe, razocarana, sta se nisam vise uzivila ili sto ne osjecam vise nego sto osjecam... ma tesko mi je to opisati...uglavnom sam zivcana a cijelo vrijeme pikanja sam bila super vesela i smijala se ko munjena...
a tek je 2dpt   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ajme meni   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

Pinky draga znam kako ti je. Moraš znat da slijedi najteži period. Bockanje,... je mačji kašalj, ovo čekanje je strava. Savjetujem ti da se pokušaš zaokupirat nečim jer 14 dana je puno. Ja sam tek na pola puta i LUDA žena sam!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Želim ti more SREĆE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

I ja sam ljuta što baš ovaj vikend mora biti ljepo vrijeme...   :Grin:  

*Pinky*  To je tek početak.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ZO

pinky drži se   :Heart:   :Kiss:  
dodirko ma ja ne mogu vjerovat da ti ideš raditi, baš želiš ili moraš ili?

----------


## stellita

*keksolina* idiota postoji svugdje pa tako i u ginekologiji....
hmmm čeka da vidi da srce kuca...pa dragi doktore dočekaj taj 7 tjedan i vidjet ćeš kako kuca...naravno da naša keksolina zna kaj to znači i da neće odmah bacati bengalke ....
samo se ti opusti i imaj lijepe misli...tamo uz gestacijsku vrećicu tvoje će tebi čedo već drugi put mahati  :Heart:  
*pinky*  :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

moram...  kriva sam!... Zeznula sam nešto što nisam smjela pa to sada moram ispraviti. Nije problem osim što zahtjeva vrijeme..

Nadam se da će poslije ponedjeljka biti laganini.

----------


## ZO

ajde drži se onda, neka sve bude laganini, a trbuščić neka samo raste....  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

kicma mi se raspada, osjecam se ko zatvorenik, pocirim kroz prozor u suncan dan tu i tamo. ali kad stojim na nogama duze nekako me boli moja vaginica pa je ne zelim gnjaviti.... 

da je imat daljinski i ovo ubrzat.....

a sama po cijeli dan.... digla knjige za citati a u njima se precesto spominju rituali pusenja cigara, sto sad fakat ne mogu podnit jer sam na dan et prestala pusiti. pa sam bice malo zivcanija i zbog toga.... uf

----------


## bublica3

Pinky učinila si super šta si prestala pušit! I ja sam na dan prvog ET u drugom mjesecu i super se osjećam!  :D 
A :?  :?  :?  šta se tiče čekanja,...aJmE !

----------


## nataša

ja ovdje dok čitam kao da gledam najžešću mekesičku sapunicu i ne mogu dočeka daljnje epizode (čitajk:postove) da vidim ima li kod koga kakva nova vijest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

II???!!!

----------


## Pinky

ajme natasa   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nataša

> ajme natasa


ali stvarno!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ZO

ja jučer imala transfer i noćas po prvi put nakon ne znam koliko, probudio me orgazam, ništa živo nisam sanjala, jadne moje mrvice   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Jill

ZO, čemu suze, ništa ne kapiram... jel to rekacija na "meksičku sapunicu" ili nešto drugo? prevrnuh ceo forum da vidim što odjednom plačeš, pa tek juče si imala transfer.... ufff, možeš se izvući samo ako su ti to prve trudničke promene raspoloženja   :Kiss:

----------


## Jill

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   toliko si ga usitnila da se samo uz max povećanje slova može pročitati... samo napred ZO, samo ti divno sanjaj, prijaće taj osećaj i mrvici

----------


## ZO

pardon    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
jel se vidi da sam paničar u duši?   :Grin:  
kad sam se prepala da to ne valja   :Embarassed:

----------


## Pinky

zo   :Kiss:   to moze biti samo dobro, dabogda se i ja tako budila   :Wink:  odavno nisam   :Rolling Eyes:  

ma to je tugaljivost prvih dana nakon et 
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

sad ste me nasmijale i razveselile, baš sam luda...ko će sa mnom ove dane...  :Trep trep:

----------


## nataša

> ja jučer imala transfer i noćas po prvi put nakon ne znam koliko, probudio me orgazam, ništa živo nisam sanjala, jadne moje mrvice


Pa čemu suze osim ako nisu radosnice, draga moja?????????? :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Pinky

da je proljev znak trudnoce, sampanjac bi vec puknul. satralo me zadnja 2 dana....

znam da je to 2 much info...   :Embarassed:

----------


## bublica3

> da je proljev znak trudnoce, sampanjac bi vec puknul. satralo me zadnja 2 dana....
> 
> znam da je to 2 much info...



Pinky baš si me nasmijala!!!!   :Laughing:  

i ti neumorno tražiš simptome,... cili sam internet isprevrtila da našđem neke moje simtome! UFFA!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ZO

> ZO prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja jučer imala transfer i noćas po prvi put nakon ne znam koliko, probudio me orgazam, ništa živo nisam sanjala, jadne moje mrvice   
> 
> 
> Pa čemu suze osim ako nisu radosnice, draga moja?????????? :shock:  :shock:


a luda sam baba...

----------


## Pinky

ja se konacno otisla prosetati. crkla bih da nisam

----------


## Bebel

svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivne + i još ljepše bete  :Love:  

*ZO* ugodnu noć ti želim  :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

citala sam sad ovaj topic od a-z i moram priznat da su mi izvjestaji nase drage ordep bili genijalni   :Laughing:   :Heart:  

pa da i ja odem u zemlju imaginacije i osluskivanja tijela i prijavim da me je sinoc prije spavanja cudnovato zigalo u ili oko desnog jajnika, neka sitna bol ko da me je neko malim nozicem bockao. to je trajalo pola minute a ja odmah odjurila do mm da mu priopcim da nam se bebe gnijezde   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

anyway, bas si nesto mislim da popiskim stapic nakon ovog choragona od srijede, pa da imam jedan test sa plusicem, cisto poticaja radi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   da vidim i ja kako izgleda debeli plus na testu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Rene2

Pa ako imaš viška testića, popiški ga, gledaj u njega i uvjeri se da je to to.
S vremenom će doći i onaj pravi plusić (barem bi tako trebalo biti po Tajni).

Eto ja ću u tom smislu zahvaliti svemiru što smo sve mi s ovog PDFa trudne i što ćemo za koji dan ugledati svoje plusiće  :Naklon: 

Ja nisam nakon (F)ET, nego nakon AIH pa isto osluškujem svoje tijelo. Ovoga puta mi je sve drugačije nego prijašnja 2 AIH.

Već od 1DPO me bole sike, a bradavice me vrijeđaju čak i na pamučnu tanku majicu.
U donjem dijelu trbuha se skroz nešto događa, te neki grč, te me zašarafi... i bubuljice su mi se poizbacivale (nikad u ovo doba ciklusa, tek tamo pred kraj).

Tako da sve nekako u strahu...ali vjerujem da je ovaj ciklus dobitini   :Bouncing:

----------


## nataša

cure, da pitam jedno vrlo indiskretno pitanje:
 danas sam bila na FET-u, imam jednu mLU MRVICU, MOG MALOG BORCA, KOJI JE JEDINI OD NIIH 4 PREŽIVIO ODMRZAVANJE :D  (sorry na velikim slovima)

mene zanima, kako vaša probava funkcionira? ja se naprosto ne usudim ić na wc, jedva da se usudim popiškit, a ne nešto više.....
možda zvučim nenormalno, al stvrano me frka :?

----------


## nataša

*



			
				a bradavice me vrijeđaju čak i na pamučnu tanku majicu.
			
		

*  e ovo je meni bio jedini jedincijati simptom kad sam bila trudna, sve ostalo je bilo isto kao i kad trebam dobit!!!

zato rene2 :D

----------


## bublica3

Cure moje, jutros sam išla napokon vadit BETU  :D   Iza jedan će bit reultati!!!

----------


## Dodirko

*nataša*  :Love:   Neće ispasti!    :Heart:  Sigurno neće!

----------


## nataša

> *nataša*   Neće ispasti!    Sigurno neće!


misliš?! uf, baš sam u frci...jučerašnji dan sam preskočila, danas neću smjeti......

bublica3, držimo fige, javi odmah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nataša

> svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> meni doktor rekao da odmirujem 3 dana sto su moji ukucani shvatili ko strogo mirovanje i ponasaju se ko da sam smrtno bolesna. poludit cu od nervoze. radije bi se ponovo ubola sa svih 60 inekcija odjednom..... grrrrrrrrrr 
> 
> uf   bas sam pred explozijom....


jel miruješ??

ja ne mogu, ne radim ništa posebno, ali i ne ležim stalno, POLUDILA BIH!!

----------


## Pinky

prosetala sam se zadnja 2 dana, crkla bih da nisam...

----------


## sbonetic

Jučer sam imala transfer i vračene 3 mrvice,a  danas me nešto svako toliko probada, i imam neki smeđi sluzavi iscjedaka , je li to normalno?

----------


## bublica3

moja beta danas 0,1  KATASTROFA     :Sad:

----------


## BLIZU

bublica  :Love:  
ja sam do danas strogo bila i krevetu i isla samo do wc-a povremeno sam isla prosetati apsolutno se stedim  od jucer mi se pocelo malo ko da cu se srustiti ko da mi se vrti i malo ko da mi se dize zeludac.... pa tome prepisujem duzem boravku u krevetu..
danas sam svoje   :Saint:   :Saint:  odvela vami lijep je dan...a s ovim cekanjem bete me ubija trudim se da ne mislim o tome al nemogu

----------


## uporna

*bublica3*  :Love:  
*sbonetic* sve je to ok ili ti je pri transferu malo zagrebana rodnica pa sad to nešto smećkasto curka ili se mališani ukopavaju.

----------


## sbonetic

da se bar ukopavaju!!!

----------


## Pinky

> da se bar ukopavaju!!!


ako nisu sad, hoce za koji dan   :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

*Pinky*  :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

ja prijavljujem katastrofalno raspoloženje nakon transfera...ko da sam poludila....taj dan je bilo super no nakon toga jedva trpim bilo koga oko sebe...sve me nervira, nemam živaca za nikoga...samo želim biti sama, maziti mrvice i nadati se najboljem....tek su me sad pukli svi oni hormoni  :/ 
ajde danas sam malo bolje....

----------


## Pinky

bas se mislim  kako si mi ti zo.. ja tugaljiva zadnjih par dana za poludit

----------


## ZO

ma ja ne znam kako bi opisala kako se osjećam: mješavina tuge neizvjesnosti, želje, nervoze, sreće zbog dvije mrvice, ludila zbog stalnog boravka u kući - ma tako, svega pomalo, a jednom riječju se zove lagano ludilo...

----------


## sbonetic

*zo* imaš li kakve simptome ?

----------


## Pinky

odlicno si to opisala! upravo tako.

----------


## ZO

> *zo* imaš li kakve simptome ?


apsolutno nikakve...od transfera niam osjetila nikakvu bol, grčeve, ništa, ništa, kao da nije bilo ničeg.... osim što su mi cice izrazito bolne, ali to je utrogestan....ti?

----------


## sbonetic

pa ja sam drugi dan nakon transfera imala neki smeđkasti iscjedak, i probadalo me, a danas 3 dan trbuh mi je tako zategnut jako tako da stalno imam neki pritisak i mokrača mi je jako žuta

----------


## nataša

isuse, ja nemam baš nikakve simptome! meni je danas 3. dpt i ništ, napirena sam, to znam da je od utrogestana i to je sve!

ne znam je li bolje imati simptome ili ne :/

----------


## sbonetic

*nataša* miruješ li?

----------


## nataša

> *nataša* miruješ li?


...baš sad odgovorih na tvoj odgovor na moj post..ha ha 


pa ne baš da mirujem, ne radim ništa teško, ležim nakon utrogestana,  po pol sata,  uglavnom sjedim...
jučer sam mirovala više, al danas mi se baš ne da, šta ja znam, mislim, ako se htjelo uhvatiti, već se uhvatilo....

ti??

----------


## sbonetic

mirovala sam 3 dan , samo bi se malo po stanu prošetala i do wc-a, puno sam spavala od utrogestana stalno mi se spavalo....danas ću ići van se prošetati....

----------


## Rene2

*nataša*, što se tiče onog tvog straha, jednom sam pročitala ovdje na forumu da si zamisliš to kao zrno maka između dvije debele šnite kruha. Nema šase da ga izgubiš. Možda će ti ovako biti lakše.

Mene od jučer šarafi kao pred mengu, danas je 6.DPO i dalje stavljam utriće, ne forsiram se i sva sam u panici. Najrađe bih odmah otišla izvaditi krv a svjesna sam da je to preprerano.

----------


## nataša

> *nataša*, što se tiče onog tvog straha, jednom sam pročitala ovdje na forumu da si zamisliš to kao zrno maka između dvije debele šnite kruha. Nema šase da ga izgubiš. Možda će ti ovako biti lakše.
> 
> Mene od jučer šarafi kao pred mengu, danas je 6.DPO i dalje stavljam utriće, ne forsiram se i sva sam u panici. Najrađe bih odmah otišla izvaditi krv a svjesna sam da je to preprerano.


stvarno?!

e, super usporedba, olakšala si mi, fala ti puno!

dakle, ako se ne primi, nije problem u ispadanju, jer to je jedino na što ja MOGU utjecati, ostalo je u božjim rukama, jel tako?

----------


## Jelena

ja sam danas na poslu. ne forsiram se niš, sama sam u sobi, tak da mi je OK, osim što je užasno vruće. slično kao i kod ZO, ono što bi mi inače malo smetalo, sad mi dosta smeta. zato sam minimirala interakcije s ljudima i uživam i miru koliko mogu.

----------


## nataša

> ja sam danas na poslu. ne forsiram se niš, sama sam u sobi, tak da mi je OK, osim što je užasno vruće. slično kao i kod ZO, ono što bi mi inače malo smetalo, sad mi dosta smeta. zato sam minimirala interakcije s ljudima i uživam i miru koliko mogu.


a koji ti ja dan? ja planiram ić raditi 7. dpt

----------


## BLIZU

MISLILA SAM I JA DANSA NA POSAO KAKO BI BILO SUPER MALO MISLI UDALJITI OD TOG AL ZNAM STO ME CEKA ........
ZO I JA SAM TI KOMA ETO PLACEM VEC 3 DANA ITULIM NA SVAKI TREN KAD SE SJETIM DA IMAM MALE MRVE U SEBI I KAKO BI BILO LIJEPO IMATI BLIZANCE  .......I ONDA PLACEM I PLACEM JER SE SJETIM DA BI TO SVE MOGLO NESTATI  :Sad:

----------


## nataša

baš sam u nekom bedu, stvarno, kako mi se trbuh smitrio, tj. više nije tako napiren, mislim kao da se ništa ne dešava pa sam jadna..

kad krećem u postupak puna sam elana, a sad.... :/ , kako se bliži dan bete baš postajem nikakva..okolina me sigurno mrzi...

 :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

pitanje za ZO, Natašu i BLIZU: Da li ste ikada uspjele ostvariti ono u što niste vjerovale?

cure za pozitivu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

Ja više ne mogu podnositi ove bolove u jajnicima. Izludjuju me. Uz to kaj se rasplačem i na to kad mi muha preleti iznad glave, sve me boli i stalno se pitam, jel sam ja kriva za to kaj tak boli, jel mogu nekaj napraviti drugačije... stvarno više ne znam kaj da mislim... od transfera je tako, a danas je tek 4DPT.

----------


## Jelena

cure, ne prepuštajte se melankoliji    :Kiss:   treba to izdržat do bete. meni je transfer bio u srijedu. 
u mb ne preporučaju mirovanje. samo prvi dan. ovo sam ja malo rastegla pod vašim utjecajem, iako mi je fest pasalo. vele da je to zastarjelo i da ne daje bolje rezultate. samo vele ne piti kavu. ja pazim da svaki dan malo budem na suncu.
mislim da je moj umor i želja za ljenčarenjem posljedica pukcije i utrića. kad hodam, osjetim koješta u trbuhu, inače rijetko.
 :Love:   :Sing:   :Love:  za bolju volju trudnica koje nisu sigurne je l se ulovio

----------


## tinaka

*Jelena*, načelno se i ja slažem s tim da ne treba preležati i strogo mirovati u krevetu nakon transfera, ali ja imam tako jake bolove u jajnicima da mi jedino ležanje pomogne. Krećem se po kući, jučer sam išla na izbore, ali nakon toga i hodanja po stepenicama, bolovi nisu bili za izdržati, zato više ne znam kaj napraviti... Sad se pitam jel sam jučer pretjerala pa je to zbog toga ili je to tako jer tako mora biti...  :/

----------


## vesna3

konačno sam došla do neta nakon one panike sa neprimljenim choragonom u zg.
transfer prošao i sad čekam betu ali mirovanje je čisti sf sa malim djetetom od 4  godine u kući.
jedino šta ne radim je trčanje i prenošenje ičeg baš jako teškog i naravno hodam ko po jajima  :Laughing:  
kako je bilo zadnji put uopće se ne sjećam ali sad prsi ne smijem dotaknuti ali to je valjda normalno od choragona.

----------


## Pinky

meni je danas 9dpt (ako transfer racunamo ko nulti) i katastrofa se osjecam... ukratko... depra me krpi, kao sto je natasa rekla - nista se cudno vise ne dogadja pa se pitam sto se dogadja....

@ sretna - trudim se biti pozitivna, al mi ne ide. tzv. prokletstvo 2. tjedna cekanja bete

----------


## Jelena

*tinaka*, onda odmaraj. naravno da nismo svi u istom loncu. ja sam u 14h uzela utriće i mislim da ću zaspati svaki tren.

vesna, tebi će ovo vrijeme brzo proći kad imaš malo čudo koje trčkara okolo. što se tiče (.)(.) ja sam sama sebe jednu noć nokautirala :shock: katastrofa   :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Pinky ti fakat sitno brojiš, meni se to sad čini tako daleko, meni je tek 5 dpt.

----------


## Pinky

> što se tiče (.)(.) ja sam sama sebe jednu noć nokautirala :shock: katastrofa


jooooooooooj da mi je to dozivit!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## BLIZU

eto odgovor sretni na pitanje da  postigla sam puno iako mi je vise od toga bilo u mojog tikvi bilo nedostizno....u pravu si
i mogu za sebe reci da sam NEVJERNI TOMO  :Embarassed:

----------


## nataša

> konačno sam došla do neta nakon one panike sa neprimljenim choragonom u zg.
> transfer prošao i sad čekam betu ali mirovanje je čisti sf sa malim djetetom od 4  godine u kući.
> jedino šta ne radim je trčanje i prenošenje ičeg baš jako teškog i naravno hodam ko po jajima  
> kako je bilo zadnji put uopće se ne sjećam ali sad prsi ne smijem dotaknuti ali to je valjda normalno od choragona.


ajde da si i ti konačno došla :D

----------


## nataša

sretna35, NIKAD nisam ostvarila ono u što nisam vjerovala, i dobro da si me to pitala, vrijeme je da počnem vjerovati!!! ukoliko mislim ostvaritit, jel tako??

----------


## tinaka

Jel se smije nakon transfera piti Uvin čaj?! 
Nešto me pecka,izgleda da je današnje vrijeme, uključena klima, pa malo propuha, u kompletu učinilo svoje...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## samosvoja

Tinaka ne znam za uvin caj...
A ja sam cure danas skroz down.Transfer +8 mi je danas i moj stomak je ravan da ravniji ne moze biti.Nadala sam se do juce ali danas vec znam da od trudnoce ni ovoga puta nema nista.Malo me ziga u materici kao pred menstruaciju i to je to.
Sorry,ali danas sam skroz depresivna i negativna....

----------


## BLIZU

nisam ni ja puno bolje.........

----------


## tinaka

Cure, i mene lovi neka melankolija, jer mi isto trbuh vratio se na normalu, jedino još me drži to kaj bolovi u jajnicima ne prestaju, no i oni su se malo smanjili. Srećom, MM je vječiti optimist i pokušava to prenijeti na mene, nevjernog Tomu   :Grin:  , tako da ja i vama, eto, šaljem njegovog optimizma da vas drži i da vam snage za naredne dane   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Jelena

sad sam ja malo pala s marsa, ali zašto gledate koliki vam je trbuh? pa zar se treba nešto vidjeti. moj je malo napuhan, ali to je vjerojatno zato što stalno nešto žvačem i pijem. doduše (.)(.) su mi takve da imam osjećaj da me nitko u oči ne gleda dok samnom razgovara  :Laughing:  i ne znam što da obučem za posao, uvijek mi negdje smeta što nije dovoljno elastično. najradje bih u trenirci došla

----------


## Pinky

ma meni (.)(.) normalne da normalnije ne mogu biti   :Sad:   ni makac. a vidim da vama svima nesto bujaju. jedino sto mi nije normalno je probava, sve drugo cista normala.

----------


## samosvoja

Jelena idi na topik  hiperstimulacija pa ce ti biti jasno zasto gledamo trbuh  :Sad:

----------


## tinaka

Možda trebamo gledati s druge strane, svi smo različiti pa tako i naša tijela reagiraju i na kraju će sve ispasti dobro. Ma kaj dobro, cendravo i slinavo  :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena idi na topik  hiperstimulacija pa ce ti biti jasno zasto gledamo trbuh


pa gledala sam hiperstimulaciju jer sam je se pribojavala, ali nisam jednoznačno našla da veliki trbuh npr. 8. dpt znači trudnoću, niti obrnuto. nemojte se već bedirati (lako je reći). meni svaki put narastu (.)(.) i ništa, čitala sam na prvim znakovima trudnoće da nekim curama nište ne narastu i da su trudne.
*cheer up!*   :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

ja sam isto totalno down, sise me bole jednako kao i uvijek, možda malo jače jer ipak uzimam ogromne količine progesterona, dakle, normalno..
 stomak ništa ne osjetim, niti sam imala onu neku bol koju mnogi opisuju treći dan nakon ET, jede mi se jako kao i inače kad trebam dobtit..

 no, ja imam iskustvo trudnoće, moji simptomi su bili kao da ću dobiti, sa razlkom da su me bolile bradavice , mislim kad sam bila trudna, a sad me ne bole....  :Sad:  

ne znam šta da vam kažem, ništ mi se ne da , sva sam nikakva, a di je 28.????
idem u četvrtak raditi i gotovo! dosta prenemaganja!!

----------


## ZO

vidim da smo sve u istom neraspoloženju, jedino nas Jelena diže...bravo Jelena   :Heart:  
ja ne tražim nikakve znakove jer je u ovom trenu to nerealno tražiti, ali me jednostavno moje raspoloženje ubija....
čista melankolija, nevoljkost, nezainteresiranost za bilo što....kad mi netko kaže da će mi doći meni se kosa diže na glavi...no kažem, valjda me jednom moralo udariti....sve ovo vrijeme pikanja, priprema je prošlo super, osjećala sam se fantastično....i ovo je valjda prolazno....

----------


## nataša

> vidim da smo sve u istom neraspoloženju, jedino nas Jelena diže...bravo Jelena   
> ja ne tražim nikakve znakove jer je u ovom trenu to nerealno tražiti, ali me jednostavno moje raspoloženje ubija....
> čista melankolija, nevoljkost, nezainteresiranost za bilo što....kad mi netko kaže da će mi doći meni se kosa diže na glavi...no kažem, valjda me jednom moralo udariti....sve ovo vrijeme pikanja, priprema je prošlo super, osjećala sam se fantastično....i ovo je valjda prolazno....


o, o najavljenim gostima da ne pričam!! od toga ću tek poluditi! znam da imam dobronamjernih prijateljica, ali one trenutno ne mogu razumjeti kako mi je!! pa onda ja najbolje volim da me ostave na miru dok to sve ne prođe..

a i ja ( stupid women), sam im svima rekla kad je beta, pa tek zamislite kad  počnu nazivati taj dan :shock: , nadam se da ću sa zadovoljstvom čekati da me nazovu, a ne pustiti telefon da izzvoni( postoji li ova riječ?!) i ne javiti se :Grin:

----------


## marči

cure!!!!

odoste u chat!

usmjerite se natrag na smisao teme inače brišemo, ključamo...

----------


## nataša

> cure!!!!
> 
> odoste u chat!
> 
> usmjerite se natrag na smisao teme inače brišemo, ključamo...


Zašto misliš, marči? pričamo kako se osjećamo nakon transfera, bilo psihički bilo fizički, samo da znaš koliko nam to znači, nije li to tema?  :Grin:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## marči

ustvari je totalni chateraj i vibranje kad odlistam nekoliko stranica unazad.

molim vas napravite od njega konstruktivan topic npr o strategijama nakon transfera edukativnog karaktera (mirovati ili ne, koje vrste poslova raditi, što su liječnici preporučili ili zabranili, psihofizičke prepreke kako im doskočiti....) inače ode pod ključ.

----------


## capka

mene zanima(a baš se ne usudim pitati da me netko ne " našpota" što mi tako nešto pada na pamet) da li se smijem okupat u moru 8-9 dan nakon transfera?

----------


## Pinky

mislim da ne, jer u uputama za pacijente sa klinike cito u split stoji

"poslije et ne kupajte se u kadi, tusirajte se, ne koristite vaginalne tampone, nemojte imati spolne odnose i ispravno koristite propisanu terapiju"

pa ako nije preporucljivo kupanje u kadi, mislim da  nije  ni u moru  :/

----------


## capka

*Pinky* hvala ti   :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

Negdje na forumu sam pročitala, a ne mogu sada pronaći, da u Mariboru nakon ET ne preporučaju konzumaciju kave?!
Ja inače nisam neki kavopija, recimo 2-3x tjedno mi dodje da baš poželim popiti šalicu kave s mlijekom. Jel to prihvatljivo ili nije?! :?

----------


## Pinky

ne znam, ja sam prestala piti kavu i pusiti na dan et. danas sam popila jednu i nije mi dobro pasala.
u ovim uputama jos pise:
" slijedeca 2 tjedna (nakon et) potrebno je izbjegavati teze radove i dugotrajno sjedenje. NIJE POTREBNO I NE PREPORUCA SE lezati do testa na trudnocu koji treba napraviti 2 tjedna poslije et"

----------


## Pinky

> Negdje na forumu sam pročitala, a ne mogu sada pronaći, da u Mariboru nakon ET ne preporučaju konzumaciju kave?!
> Ja inače nisam neki kavopija, recimo 2-3x tjedno mi dodje da baš poželim popiti šalicu kave s mlijekom. Jel to prihvatljivo ili nije?! :?


mozda da probas sa biancom, ja sam je pila dok sam uzimala neke homeopatske pripravke i nisam smjela piti kavu. ok mi je bila

----------


## tinaka

*Hvala, Pinky*   :Kiss:  
Ma, mogu ja bez kave, bez problema, kako mi dodje želja, tako i ode, nekad i po mjesec dana se ne sjetim popiti, al pitam dal da preskočim ovaj put poslije ručka ili ne.  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Nama su u Mb rekli, prvi dan mirno, drugi normalno i ne piti kavu. Pušenje nitko nije spominjao, ali mislim da je to suvišno. Ja pijem biancu ujutro i čini mi se super za probavu (vjerujem da smo sve od utrića malo... "sporije"  :Grin:  )

----------


## Pinky

preskoci ako mozes....

----------


## nataša

*Pinky*, odakle čitaš te upute? ja bih ih rado pročitala kompletno sve..nigdje nisam čula za kavu, tako da pijem jednu dnevno svaki dan :/

----------


## Pinky

http://www.cito.hr/hrv/djelatnosti=ivf.html

na dnu mozed downloadati brosuru u pdf formatu. ja je imam u papirnatom obliku

----------


## Pinky

a evo uputa iz maribora:

Poslije embriotransfera:
•  prvih nekoliko dana ograničite intenzivne aktivnosti. To ne znači da morate ležati, već da se 
fizički ne opterećujete, čitajte, šećite itd;
•  ne kupajte se u kadi, koristite tuš,
•  ne koristite tampone,
•  uzdržavajte se od seksualnih odnosa do testa na trudnoću,
•  ne bavite se teškim fizičkim poslovima,
•  uobičajenim aktivnostima možete se vratiti nekoliko dana po embriotransferu. 

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache...ient=firefox-a

----------


## nataša

Pinky,   :Naklon:

----------


## tinaka

Kakva su vaša saznanja i iskustva uz korištenje kozmetike, raznih losiona, krema za sunčanje, samotamnjenje i sl. nakon transfera?! Jel to šteti ili nema nikakvog utjecaja?! Ja sam, recimo, dobila neki losion i pjenu za smanjivanje masnoće u korjenu kose, al se to ne usudim koristiti. Ne znam ni sama objasniti zašto  :/

----------


## ZO

nemam nekih posebnih saznanja, ali ne koristim ništa od navedenog s obzirom da sam doma, pa mi trenutno nije potrebno......ja bih na tvom mjestu pričekala možda s tim losionima, pogotovo s ovim za samotamnjenje, a ja sam pazila i sa ovima za sunčanje, kupovala u ljekarni, baš one za bebe....

----------


## BLIZU

nemam ni ja al mislim da bi bilo dobro da se suzdrzimo od svega toga i pricekamo malo nam jos fali...a sto se stice kave nisam znala za tu info...pijem je s mljekom...

----------


## nataša

curke, kako je danas?

ajmo svaka od nas napisati koji nam dan je poslije transfera i kakvi su nam simptomi, može? ja bih volila pročitat vaše, pa mi je zato to palo napamet  :Smile:  

dakle, ako dan transfera računamo kao nulti, meni je danas 5dpt.

simptomi: NIKAKVI!

Grudi me bole kao i kad trebam procuriti, jedino me malo krsta više bole no inače, to pripisujem ležanju!!

kad bismo trebale, NEDAJBOŽE, dobiti m?!

 :Love:

----------


## BLIZU

meni je 8d od et-a nemam nikakve posebne simptome a oni koji su ima razlog za njih
bolovi u trbuhu-proljev :/ 
cice -o bodova
placem i tulim stalno -pms
sve je to tak...  :Razz:

----------


## Pinky

> meni je 8d od et-a nemam nikakve posebne simptome a oni koji su ima razlog za njih
> bolovi u trbuhu-proljev :/ 
> cice -o bodova
> placem i tulim stalno -pms
> sve je to tak...


isto istacato kod mene (od proljeva do cica) jedina razlika je sto je meni danas 11dpt

----------


## Pinky

i ja placem i tulim, da ne mislite da nisam   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   al danas ipak manje nego jucer

----------


## nataša

> BLIZU prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je 8d od et-a nemam nikakve posebne simptome a oni koji su ima razlog za njih
> bolovi u trbuhu-proljev :/ 
> cice -o bodova
> placem i tulim stalno -pms
> sve je to tak... 
> 
> ...


pa kakav vas proljev spopao?! :shock: 
jel to neki virus ili novi simptom trudnoće?  :Wink:

----------


## tinaka

Meni je danas 6 DPT.
Grudi bole.
Jajnici bole i dalje, primjećujem da više bole nakon kretanja, kao i nakon dužeg sjedenja.
Danas ujutro počela neka mučnina u želucu, ali probava - nula bodova.

----------


## nataša

> Meni je danas 6 DPT.
> Grudi bole.
> Jajnici bole i dalje, primjećujem da više bole nakon kretanja, kao i nakon dužeg sjedenja.
> Danas ujutro počela neka mučnina u želucu, ali probava - nula bodova.


jao, pa šta ćemo sa probavom?????

ja ujutro donat na tašte, onda mi muka pripadne, pa onda jogurti sa žitaricama, pa crni kruh....i ništa!

p.s. u prošloj trudnoći sam završila na klizmi jer 5 dana nisam išla na wc pa su mi uvaili neku bakteriju koje se nisam mogla riješiti do kraja!!! strava!!

----------


## miška

Meni je danas 7 dpt i konkretno nemam nikakvih simptoma
Jučer i danas imam one predmenstrualne bolove ali njih propisujem HS
Cice su veće (ali ne bolne) ali to opet pridodajem stimulaciji jer su takve od tada

----------


## zuzu

Meni je danas 4. dan nakon transfera ( ET je bio u subotu) i od simptoma imam: napuhan trbuh, povećane i bolne grudi i pritisak dolje - sve za sada još uvijek propisujem stimulaciji i lijekovima

----------


## Jelena

Eh da u Mb vele da niti gazirana pića ne bismo smjeli piti, jer nam se jetra muči ionako ove sve hormone razgraditi pa ju ne smijemo opterećivati. Ali to, mislim nema veze sa zatrudnjivanjem. Što misliš *Nataša* o tabletama magnezija?

Ja ne znam je li pametno što ja radim, naime ujutro popijem Bianku natašte, a MM dobio neku virozu i kašlje i ima temperaturu i mene grlo pecka pa se svakodnevno preventivno drogiram s C-vitaminom. I to onim u prahu. Uzmem malo sa žličicom praha, stavim u usta pa zalijem sokom od ananasa ili jabuka da mogu progutat. Od toliko C-vitamina se u principu dobije proljev, tako da ja sasvim finom mogu na WC. Tražila sam na webu može li mi škoditi C-vitamin. Koliko znam, višak može uzrokovati bubrežni kamenac (što mi se u ovom trenutku ne čini problematičnim). Je l ima tko kakvu informaciju o tome?

Što se simptoma tiče, znam da ne treba osluškivati, sve trudnice govore da ne osluškujemo, ali ipak si očito ne možemo pomoći.
Kod mene:
-bolne bradavice
-povećane grudi za nekih 3 cm
-povećan opseg struka za nekih 4 cm
oboje u odnosu na stanje prije stimulacije, ali nisam ja to baš kontrolirala kako se kretalo. Ako sam se samo udebljala, onda sam se "nepravilno udebljala" jer su mi kukovi ostali isti, a kod mene inače gravitacija ima značajnu ulogu i prvo se debljam na bokovima.
-za bolove u abdomenu ne znam što da kažem jer nekad imam lagane, nekad ne, dok udobno sjedim ili ležim nemam nikakve bolove. 
-psihički, većinu rodbinskih komentara neprijateljski doživljavam i jako mi idu na živce, imam osjećaj da sam sve od sebe dala (a vjerujte da sam takav tip da za važne stvari pogibam), a da mi oni nepotrebno grižnju savjesti nabacuju. Najgori komentar mi je da sad sve ovisi o meni, što ja prevodim da ako sad ne uspijemo ja sam kriva.

----------


## Pinky

lol da, taj komentar da sad sve ovisi o meni, taj mi je najdrazi. 

ovdje cu se zaustaviti da ne budem nepristojna   :Laughing:

----------


## nataša

kako nas je sve strah priznati bilo kakve simptome, jer bi moglo značiti da si nešto umišljamo..a zar nije realno da bi čak ti neki simptomi mogli bar nekima od nas značiti trudnoću?!

joj joj......

Jelena, magnezij u tabletama  meni ništa ne pomaže, valda ga je veća koncentracija u donatu mg pa mi to barem donekle pomogne :/ 

i p.s. ove bolne bradavice, ako te inače ne bole pred M, znače garant trudnoću   :Wink:

----------


## sbonetic

Meni je danas 5 dpt, imala sam dan nakon transfera neki smeđkasti iscjedak i neko preobadanje svako toliko kao da me neka igla bockala....jedino šta mi je dosta drugačije je to da su mi bradavice ispupčene što mi inače nisu uvijek a sada baš strše!

----------


## BLIZU

a kaj sad i proljev je tj u nekom cudu moze biti simptom trudnoce ja kad sam nervozna pocinje me srafiti u crijevima i dobim proljev......i kaj sad marci nemoj me špotati 
danas 9dc sve je isto ko i do sad samo majnjje placem a za prave simptome je vrijeme kad (bar ja tak mislim) kad bi  nam kasnila   :Evil or Very Mad:  
nemam pojima....u subotu radim test.....

----------


## Pinky

evo malo sa  stranice

http://www.drmalpani.com/book/chapter25c.html

vezano uz vrijeme nakon et:

Many doctors used to advise "strict bed rest" after an embryo transfer. However, remember that your physical activity does not affect your chances of getting pregnant. Resting when you are well can be very emotionally taxing, and we encourage patients to lead as normal a life as possible. Many patients are worried that if they cough or sneeze , the embryo will "fall out". However, remember that this is physically impossible, and that if the embryo is going to implant, it will, no matter how much you exert physically. Remember that God has designed the human body with enough sense, that coughing and sneezing will not cause the embryos to "fall out". The uterine cavity is a "potential space", and once the embryos are placed here, they appose to the uterine wall and are not affect by gravitational forces. I remind patients that it's fine for them to do whatever normal couples would do after having sex - after all, how does it matter to the embryo that it arrives in the uterine cavity in the normal course of events, after the couple had sex, or after spending 2 days in the IVF laboratory and then being transferred into the cavity with a catheter ?

i sada onaj losi google prijevod (za cure koje su na vi sa engleskim, ali upozoravam vas da je los)

Mnogi doktori savjetovali da koriste "strogi krevet odmor" nakon embrio transfera. Medjutim, zapamtite da vasa fizicka aktivnost ne utjece na mogucnost da ostanete trudni. Odmaranje i kad se dobro osjecate  može biti vrlo emotivno zahtjevno , i ohrabrujemo pacijente  da vode normalni život što je više moguće. Mnogi pacijenti su zabrinuti da ako su kašlju ili kišu, embrij će "ispasti". Međutim, zapamtite da je ovo fizički nemoguće, i da, ako ce se embrij  implantirati, on to hoće, bez obzira koliko ste se fizički naprezali.  Sjetite se da Bog je dizajniran ljudsko tijelo sa dovoljno smisla, da je kašalj i kihanje neće uzrokovati embryos to "ispasti".  Uterine šupljina je "potencijalni  prostor", a kad embryos smješteni su ovdje, oni appose na uterine zid i na njih ne utječe gravitationalna snaga. I remind patients that it's fine for them to do whatever normal couples would do after having sex - after all, how does it matter to the embryo that it arrives in the uterine cavity in the normal course of events, after the couple had sex, or after spending 2 days in the IVF laboratory and then being transferred into the cavity with a catheter ? Ja podsjecam pacijente da je u redu učiniti sve ono što  će normalni parovi  učiniti nakon seksa - nakon svega, u cemu je razlika da  embriona  stigne u uterine šupljine u normalan tok događaja, nakon što je par imao spolni odnos, odnosno nakon 2 dana u IVF laboratoriju i zatim su prenesene u šupljini s kateter?


eto, ako ste razumili......

----------


## ivica_k

Pinky, tako i ja razmišljam - zato ću sutra doći raditi, a odmaranje će biti za vikend  :Grin:  
još 2,5h i krećemo po mrvice :D

----------


## nataša

evo ja počela raditi, danas mi 6dpt. a 11 dpo.  a dosta odmaranja.

simptomi: NIKAKVI!!

PROBAVA: NIKAD GORA!!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

kad smo već kod simptoma jeste vidjele našu kikic:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...833&highlight=

ja mislim da sam u teškom pms-u, a prijateljica dvostruka mama me uvjerava da su simptomi isti.

----------


## zuzu

Meni je danas 5. dan nakon transfera i noćas su me u dva navrata probudili menstrualni grčevi, prilično jaki, ali su kratko trajali...danas još osjećam lagano probadanje u abdomenu.Da li je netko imao slična iskustva!?

----------


## andream

Meni je tako bilo 9. dan poslije transfera, točno kao M grčevi s jedva vidljivim tragom "crvene točkice", kasnije je i dr potvrdio da je to bilo implantacija. ~~~~~~ da je i kod tebe tako. S obzirom da je to kod mene bilo dosta kasno od tranfera, ja sam bila uvjerena da to bio početak M, ali sam se prevarila.

----------


## nataša

> Meni je danas 5. dan nakon transfera i noćas su me u dva navrata probudili menstrualni grčevi, prilično jaki, ali su kratko trajali...danas još osjećam lagano probadanje u abdomenu.Da li je netko imao slična iskustva!?


Gdje u abdomenu?! u maternici ili iznad?

rano je za mengu, prije bih rekla da su to kontrakcije maternice na plod koji se primio pa ga maternica  namješta....ima i naziv za to, al sad se ne mogu sjetiti

držim fige  :Love:

----------


## Jelena

da se ne ponavljamo 100 puta:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...7da952d7ec31e1
 :Love:

----------


## ZO

mislim da je nezahvalno uspoređivat simptome među sobom, svatko je organizam za sebe, nešto što je jednome simptom drugome može biti loš znak i obratno....a i psihički je vrlo naporno razmišljati o tome svakodnevno i tražiti svaku i najmanju sitnicu.......
nadam se da će nam svima uspjeti bez obrira na simptome/nesimptome, ja sam ipak za to da se pusti vremenu da odradi svoje...koliko god mi nestrpljivi bili....bit će tako lakše i nama i našim mrvicama   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

Potpisujem *ZO*
Evo ja iz svojeg iskustva potvrđujem da sam imala sve simptome trudnoće, osim ona dva puta kad sam imala biokemijske koje su nastale u kućnoj radinosti. 
Tad sam tek oko 35dc osjetila lagani pritisak u cicama i poslijepodne mi je bilo malo teško u želudcu, ali ništa jako simptomatično.
Međutim, kod potpomognutih postupaka, imam 1.000 simptoma 8) .
Razlika je samo što kod njih koristim utrogestane, choragone..., a kod prirodnjaka to nije bio slučaj.
Ovaj put sam nakon FET-a donijela čvrstu odluku da ću živjeti normalno, ići na posao i sve laganini bez dizanja težih tereta. Još ću imati na brizi imati nećake.
Dovoljno me izludilo dosadašnje čekanje bete doma, a kako nisam u stimulaciji, mogu si priuštiti normalan tempo.
I kako naša draga* ZO* kaže... nadam se da će nam svima uspjeti bez obzira na simptome/nesimptome...  :Love:

----------


## nataša

imate pravo, potpuno...možda da se ipak opustimo...

ja sam isto krenila raditi, tempo mi je samo malo sporiji nego inače, nastavila sa dnevnim aktivnostima potpuno normalno  kako bude......  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinaka

Ja sam jučer otišla u ured i otišla nakon dva sata, jer su me jajnici s cijelom guzicom počeli rasturati! Teško mi je dugo sjediti.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivica_k

[quote="ZO"
nadam se da će nam svima uspjeti bez obrira na simptome/nesimptome, ja sam ipak za to da se pusti vremenu da odradi svoje...koliko god mi nestrpljivi bili....bit će tako lakše i nama i našim mrvicama   :Heart: [/quote]

ZO,  :Love:  
1 dpt - osjećam se sjajno  :Grin:  
nadam se da do 05.06. neće biti nekih većih oscilacija u promjeni raspoloženja 8)

----------


## Bebel

> -psihički, većinu rodbinskih komentara neprijateljski doživljavam i jako mi idu na živce, imam osjećaj da sam sve od sebe dala (a vjerujte da sam takav tip da za važne stvari pogibam), a da mi oni nepotrebno grižnju savjesti nabacuju. Najgori komentar mi je da sad sve ovisi o meni, što ja prevodim da ako sad ne uspijemo ja sam kriva.


Od toga sam već u totalnoj šizi. To se jedino kod FET-a jednostavno riješi. Prešuti im se   :Grin:

----------


## Bebel

> Tražila sam na webu može li mi škoditi C-vitamin. Koliko znam, višak može uzrokovati bubrežni kamenac (što mi se u ovom trenutku ne čini problematičnim). Je l ima tko kakvu informaciju o tome?


Ja sam doktora pitala za magnezij i željezo pa mi je rekao da mogu sve do trudnoće, a onda ćemo vidjeti.
Magnezij moram piti (šumeće tablete) jer željezo uzrokuje zatvor, a još nakon željeza uzmem i C vitamin za bolju apsorbciju. Pijem tekući jer je kao on najbolji za bubrege.
Neka vam svima ovi teški dani iščekivanja prođu što prije  :Love:

----------


## BLIZU

bebel slazem se sa tobom moji simptomi su uvjek isti ko za pms i dolazak  :Evil or Very Mad:  
metko mi je rekao da se stolica moze izegulirati sa ciklom na taste no neznam ko bi to ogo na taste ..... :?

----------


## Bebel

> metko mi je rekao da se stolica moze izegulirati sa ciklom na taste no neznam ko bi to ogo na taste ..... :?


Ja sam pila ciklu na tašte (nisam je jela), ali sam joj u zadnje vrijeme dodavala C vitamin pa je okus malo bolji. Toliko sam je već popila da mi je postala kao sokić, ali je ipak uvijek ubacim u sebe u jednom cugu  :Grin:  
Koristila sam Encijanovu. Sad sam malo na odmoru od cikle. Inače u svim postupcima do sad, probava mi je bila ok bez obzira na utriće.

----------


## cvijet_kc

evo i ja cu vam se pridruziti!   :Smile:  danas mi je 3 dpt i jedva cekam 3.6.

----------


## Natalina

Dva dana nakon punkcije su mi vraćene dvije mrvice i danas nam je 8dpt. Prvih dana su još bili prisutni bolovi od punkcije, a sada da nema utrica gotovo bi i zaboravila da sam u postupku...jedino su (.)(.) nešto veće, ali to je krenulo već sa stimulacijom.

----------


## Bebel

Za sve one koji utriće stavljaju vaginalno imam pitanje: da li tih 30ak mi ležite na leđima ili može i na boku?
Znam da zvuči glupo,ali...

----------


## tinaka

Ja ležim na ledjima jer tako lakše gledam tv.   :Grin:

----------


## miška

I ja ležim na leđima s podignutim nogama bar prvih 10 min   :Grin:

----------


## Bebel

Ja se nakon 15 min okrenem na bok jer već brojim zvjezde  :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

Ja upravo sjedim u stolici na poslu u poluležećem i odrađujem i prerađujem svoj utrić. Gurnem ih duboko i nisam primijetila da mi "ispadnu". Iscure mi nakon cca 4 sata svejedno u kojoj sam pozi.

----------


## BLIZU

dobro nije bitna poza u kojoj si samo da mirujes barem30 minuta da se mogu napuhati i otvoriti  :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

*Dodirkoooooooooo?????????????*

----------


## Jelena

> dobro nije bitna poza u kojoj si samo da mirujes barem30 minuta da se mogu napuhati i otvoriti


Zar se napuhuju? Ja mislila da se opna rastopi. Ah pa da i teoretski otapanju makromolekula prethodi bubrenje...

----------


## Natalina

Preko dana u poluležećem pred tv-om, a navečer kad ih stavim znam zaspat i na trbuhu ili boku, glavno da nema prevelike sile teže!

----------


## BLIZU

:Laughing:

----------


## cvijet_kc

da li je moguce da mi se od utrica stalno spava? prespavam vecinu dana, a dok sam "budna" onda sam tako pospana da jedva napravim ono sto moram.

----------


## ivica_k

dosta cura je pisalo da ih utrići omamljuju i da im se spava, pogotovo kod oralne upotrebe...ja nemam tih nuspojava!
zasad samo primjetih da sam stalno gladna  :Grin:

----------


## cvijet_kc

daaa! bas sam kao omamljena, usporena, smotana...a ne pijem ih!

----------


## DUSICA1

Meni je danas bio transfer. Vracena su mi 3 embrija. Pitanje kad ste pocele sa utrogestanom i kako je bolje vaginalno ili piti?? Molim pomoc

----------


## DUSICA1

I kad se pocnu osjetiti neki prvi simptomi. Mada je mene danas par puta malo pecnilo u djelu maternice.

----------


## tiki_a

DUSICA1, kažu cure da je bolje vaginalno, 3x2. Utrići se počinju koristiti nakon punkcije.

----------


## DUSICA1

Je dr mi je napisao 3x2 al tek danas nakon transfera pa ne znam da pocnem odmah danas koristiti ili sutra

----------


## DUSICA1

Samo je napisao terapiju al nije napisao i od kada. Hoce skoditi ako ja pocnem veceras sa utricima

----------


## n&a

> Meni je danas bio transfer. Vracena su mi 3 embrija. Pitanje kad ste pocele sa utrogestanom i kako je bolje vaginalno ili piti?? Molim pomoc


super :D  :D  :D 
utrogestan i cefalin smo dobile kao terapiju na dan punkcije, ali svakako ništa nebi trebala uzimati na svoju ruku. bolje ga je stavljati vaginalno svakih 8 sati x2 i najbolje odležati pola sata nakon stavljanja.
što se simptoma tiče to je vrlo individualno, kako kod koga.

----------


## tiki_a

Utrogestan možeš od danas jer obično se počinje s terapijom i ranije, nakon punkcije. Utrogestan je progesteron koji je pomoć žutom tijelu koje nastaje nakon ovulacije (ili punkcije)...

----------


## DUSICA1

Hvala cure na pomoci. Stavit cu danas u 22 h pa svakih 8 sati nadam se da nisam okasnila.

----------


## Jelena

Ima već jako puno na forumu o utrogestanima. Dovoljno je samo u pretražnik upisati utrogestan dobije se hrpa tema i informacija. Npr.:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...38bfe0b3dd87af
sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## mušica

uh.. pocela sam citati od pocetka  :Laughing:   nikad kraja :shock:  ali nije mi krivo jer sam se umirila sto se tice mojih laganih bolova u trbuhu i lijevom jajniku..
 cure su pisale do je to dobar znak pa mi je lakse

drugih simptoma nemam

transfer je bio 19.5. 
ako je to nulti i brojim od 20. onda mi je danas 5. dan..

samo nesto mi nije jasno-moja gin mi je rekla da betu vadim 14 dan od aspiracije a vidim da sve brojite od transfera pa mi nije bas 100% jasno kada bih ju trebala vaditi???

----------


## ivica_k

mušice, betu radiš 14. dpt, a dan et=0
19.5. je bio utorak, betu vadiš u srijedu 03.06!

----------


## mušica

hvala ti.. ova moja gin.uvijek ima neke dezinformacije  :Mad:

----------


## BLIZU

eto negativam test 11dc....drzite se cure ...moj kraj je tu....

----------


## nataša

> eto negativam test 11dc....drzite se cure ...moj kraj je tu....


a joj, opet negativno, dodirko, ti...  :Sad:

----------


## n&a

> eto negativam test 11dc....drzite se cure ...moj kraj je tu....


ja sam isto radila test 11 dan nakon ET i bio je negativan  :Crying or Very sad:  , al cure kažu da je to rano nakon zadnje injekcije u četvrtak. Pa ipak nakon velikog razočaranja nada još uvijek postoji.

----------


## zuzu

Cure, do koliko sati treba doći na VV vaditi krv za betu da bi nalaz bio isti dan kod dr-a!Hvala puno na odgovoru i pusa velika čekalicama  :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

zašto ste već išle vadit betu 11.dpt? pa dr je rekao kasnije :? 
nestrpljivost?

jel nemamo mi 11.dpt još uvijek choragona u sebi koji bi betu iako nije trudnoća  mogao napravit pozitvnom?!
sad više ništ ne kontam... :/

----------


## vlatkapeno

ja bi se nadovezala ako smijem , ja sam svoju betu radila 12 dana nakon ET-a ( et bio 05.12.2006  betu vadila 18.12.2006 bingo Beta 870 ) 
Svima vam želim ogromne bete i predivne bebice.

----------


## n&a

nisam išla vaditi betu nego sam radila test u kućnoj radinosti

----------


## Rene2

I meni je 11DPO test bio negativan, ali danas je 12 DPO i ja se još uvijek nadam, sad se neću testirati do 14 DPO, a betu je doktor prepisao za 16DPO (al ja sam poslije AIH, a ne poslije (F)ET)

----------


## DUSICA1

Meni je jucer bio ET, znam da je vjerojatno rano za neke simptome al malo malo pa me probode na desnoj strani. I ponekad kao da mi se jave menstrualni grcevi. Ujutro me probolo i u djelu maternice, mozda ova tri prave tulum!!! Jel neko imao takve simptome???

----------


## ines31

Evo cure da Vam se pridružim ja sam nova što se tiče svega trenutno sam u iščekivanju 29.05 kad bih trebala raditi test.
 Ovaj mjesec sam u 1 IVF postupku prirodni ciklus   danas mi je 7 dpt  i iskreno dobro se osjećam osim što me je u prvim danima znalo zaboliti i jučer popodne par sati sam imala dosta jake bolove ali to je sve nestalo.
 E sad me zanima s obzirom da inače u svakom ciklusu imam povelike grudi te bolne bradavice sad skroz malo takoreći skoro pa ne bole i malo su povećane dali da se uopće nadam čemu ili ne. Vješticu bih trebala dobiti 27.05. i da li je mogu dobiti ako sam pod utrogestanima 2x2 dnevno!


JA 77;-1 spontani, 1 vanmaternična odstranjen 1 jajovod,
          drugi neprohodan
MM 77;- OK

----------


## Ordep

dušice  , ja sam bila na et-u(fet-u) sve skupa 3 puta, i jedino me ovaj zadnji put bolilo, tj. imala sam par menstrualnih grčeva svaki dan skoro, nekad su bili toliko jaki da bi ako sam hodala morala stati , na par sekundi i onda bi prošlo kao da ga nije ni bilo. nadam se da će i tebi biti tako i da će biti lijepa beta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
betu sam vadila 11 dan, nisam imala živaca čekati duže i bila je 31.5, ali se nastavila lijepo duplat.
svima od srca želim isti scenarij~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## DUSICA1

Pa meni je tako, kao kad imam pa me steze i grcevi. Al danas sam morala leci jer kad sam sjela sasilo me od bolova. Pa sve se nadam da je to to. Al sam se uplasila da cu dobiti.

----------


## Ordep

ines ja nikad ne bi dobila  :Evil or Very Mad:   pod utrogestanima , nego par dana nakon prekida, ali mnoge cure je ipak dobiju dok još koriste utrogestane, tako da je to sve relativno, a isto kao i simptomi, ovi utrogestani znaju izludit čovjeka, drob se jako napuše , sike narastu i svaša nešto. želim ti sreću i da uspije ovaj put  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Ordep

dušice samo se opusti, ja i kad sam saznala da sam trudna misla sam zbog tih grčeva da ću dobiti i stalno gledala na wc papiru hoće li se pojaviti krvi, za izluditi je to.  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

ništa, izgleda da nam ne preostaje ništa drugo do čekati dan po dan :/ 

more simptoma, svih vrsta, mislim vaših, i sad sam već poluluda!!

Meni prolaze dani, kao i svaki drugi, nikakve razlike, ja radim sve ko i inače, pa kako bude!
 mislim da betu neću vadit kad mi je dr rekao, već ću čekati ili da mi jako kasni ili da procurim, mislim da negativan nalaz bete, kao što je neko rekao, ne znam gdje, mi je gore od menge :/

----------


## nataša

> ines ja nikad ne bi dobila   pod utrogestanima , nego par dana nakon prekida, ali mnoge cure je ipak dobiju dok još koriste utrogestane, tako da je to sve relativno, a isto kao i simptomi, ovi utrogestani znaju izludit čovjeka, drob se jako napuše , sike narastu i svaša nešto. želim ti sreću i da uspije ovaj put


ovo mi je tek najnovije razočaravajuće saznanje da se može dogoditi da ne dobijem dok god sam pod utrićima :shock:  :shock:  :shock: , znači zato dr šalje na vađenje bete, ako je negativna da prestanemo s terapijom??

----------


## Natalina

> mislim da betu neću vadit kad mi je dr rekao, već ću čekati ili da mi jako kasni ili da procurim, mislim da negativan nalaz bete, kao što je neko rekao, ne znam gdje, mi je gore od menge :/


iskreno mislim da je bolje da izvadiš betu kad ti je dr. rekao jer ako nastaviš s utrićima na slijepo možeš si poremetiti cijeli ciklus i ko zna što još, pa ipak su to hormoni...,a kad se pokaže lijepa beta moći ćeš uživati u utrićima još dugooo....

----------


## BLIZU

ici cu sutra vadit betu al ipak mislim da je tu kraj ...test bi vec pokazao neku bljedoliku crtu........  :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## tinaka

Ja nikad ne delam testove doma, jednostavno sam se tak nekak dogovorila sama sa sobom. Recimo, sutra trebam vaditi betu i nemam uopće nikakvu potrebu da napravim doma test. Znam da sutra idem u lab i to je to.  :/ 

Tako da,* Blizu*, ne tuguj, kada odeš do laba i izvade ti krv, onda je to tek pokazatelj pravog rezultata. Zaboravi ovaj testić i budi sretna, puna pozitivne energije  jer sutra te očekuje pozivan rezultat iz labosa.   :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

> Tako da,* Blizu*, ne tuguj, kada odeš do laba i izvade ti krv, onda je to tek pokazatelj pravog rezultata. Zaboravi ovaj testić i budi sretna, puna pozitivne energije  jer sutra te očekuje pozivan rezultat iz labosa.


tako je Tinaka, sretni i tebi sutra  :Kiss:  
4 dpt - kaže mm da su mi se (.)(.) prepuhale  :Laughing:   i to je sve!

----------


## DUSICA1

Koji dan otprilike radite kucni test. Meni je 2dpt. Budjenje je bilo jutros u 2:30 lagano probadanje u dijelu materncice. Sad povremeno znam osjetiti dolje peckanje. Ne znam jel to sta znaci? I jos uvijek povremeno se jave menstrualni bolovi.

----------


## Dodirko

Do minimalno 11 dana nemoj niti pokušavati sa time da ti je dan transfera nulti.

A najblje čekati 14 jer sve ostalo može dati dvojake informacije.

----------


## n&a

> Ja nikad ne delam testove doma, jednostavno sam se tak nekak dogovorila sama sa sobom. Recimo, sutra trebam vaditi betu i nemam uopće nikakvu potrebu da napravim doma test. Znam da sutra idem u lab i to je to.  :/ 
> 
> Tako da,* Blizu*, ne tuguj, kada odeš do laba i izvade ti krv, onda je to tek pokazatelj pravog rezultata. Zaboravi ovaj testić i budi sretna, puna pozitivne energije  jer sutra te očekuje pozivan rezultat iz labosa.


tinaka svaka čast što uspiješ čekati, meni je ovo prvi puta pa sam se zeznula i napravila test doma, mislim da se za ubuduće i ja trebam dogovoriti sama sa sobom!!!
čitala sam jučer negdje na netu (napisla doktorica) da se test na mokraću nebi trebao raditi prije 25 dana nakon ET.
sretno za veliku betu!!!

----------


## tinaka

*N&A*, hvala ti!   :Kiss:  
Inače nisam jako strpljiva osoba, al imam jak karakter kojeg je jako teško pokoriti i do sada nijednom nakon obje negativne bete nisam zapala u depresiju. Tako je kako je. Punom parom se vratim na posao i krenem dalje. Naručim se opet kod doktora, spremimo akciju i u napad. 
Nisam si dozvolila tugovanja. Rekli bi neki da to možda potiskujem u sebi, al to je sad već slučaj za psihijatrijsko vještačenje   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nataša

mene danas, 10 dpt, baš steže stomak, onako kao pred m, baš se osjećam ko ...da ne kažem šta  :Sad:  

znam da to možda ne znači ništa, ali sam baš bljak raspoloženja, još sve ove negativne bete  :Sad:

----------


## mušica

ne daj se natasa ... pa vljda ce krenuti.. ne mogu dovijeka biti negativne...
~~~~~~~~~~~da krenemo sa +

----------


## mala2

> ne daj se natasa ... pa vljda ce krenuti.. ne mogu dovijeka biti negativne...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~da krenemo sa +


i ja se nadam!!!   :Love:

----------


## ines31

Meni danas 8dpt i od jutros imam osjećaj totalnog pesimizma bolovi kao pred  :Evil or Very Mad:  a sise me skoro ni ne bole nešto malo uvećane test bih trebala raditi 29.05. ali mislim da će me prije iznenaditi  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Pošto sam ja imala IVF u prirodnom ciklusu doktorica mi je napisala u otpusnom da 29.05 tj. 12 dpt napravim test na trudnoće, a ne da vadim betu e sad vidim da svi se više oslanjaju na tu betu pa nemam pojma da je idem vadit ili šta????

----------


## tinaka

*Ines31*, moje mišljenje ti je da, ako već radiš test taj dan, da to bude test iz krvi u laboratoriju i da vidiš rezultat bete, jer to je jedino relevantno na što se možeš osloniti.   :Smile:

----------


## ines31

> *Ines31*, moje mišljenje ti je da, ako već radiš test taj dan, da to bude test iz krvi u laboratoriju i da vidiš rezultat bete, jer to je jedino relevantno na što se možeš osloniti.


Hvala ti mislim da ću tako napravit.

----------


## DUSICA1

Da li je blago povisena temperatura normalna poslije ET, meni je 2dpt i imam povremenoo probadanje u jajnicima, u maternici, i cesto me boli kao da imam m. Nocas bas i nije bilo spavanja jer me jedanput zignilo jako umaternici i desnom jajniku. Jel to sve normalno?? Moguli se nadati cemu? Mozda se netko od njih 3 ipak zakacio al nekako mi je to rano. A jucer mi je sa malim iscjetkom utrica pojavilo se nesto sasvim malo i smedje.

----------


## tinaka

> Da li je blago povisena temperatura normalna poslije ET, meni je 2dpt i imam povremenoo probadanje u jajnicima, u maternici, i cesto me boli kao da imam m. Nocas bas i nije bilo spavanja jer me jedanput zignilo jako umaternici i desnom jajniku. Jel to sve normalno?? Moguli se nadati cemu? Mozda se netko od njih 3 ipak zakacio al nekako mi je to rano. A jucer mi je sa malim iscjetkom utrica pojavilo se nesto sasvim malo i smedje.


*Dusice*, meni ti je u svakom postupku bilo tako, a ima cura koje to lakše podnose. Temperatura ti je od utrogestana, tako da ne moraš brinuti.   :Smile:

----------


## DUSICA1

Jesu ti koji od tih simptoma zavrsili trudnocom?

----------


## tinaka

Prva dva nisu, a za treći ćemo sutra vidjeti!  :/

----------


## nataša

da nastavim o svojim simptomima: (.)(.) su mi splasnile, iako malo još boluckjaju...
 predmenstrualni bolovi su popodne malo prestali....
 ne znam šta da vam kažem, nadam se, a ne nadam se, tj. bojim se nadati...

danas mi je 15 dpO i 10.dpt  mislim da bih sigurno procurila da nije utrića pa da su mi i zato (.)(.) takve i da sam zato imala lagani pritisak kao pred m. 

moj organizam samo čeka da prestanem sa utrićima i da procurim.
 šta vi mislite?

ali realno, please :/

----------


## amyx

Realno...iz osobnog iskustva ne znam ali hrpa cura su sa svim simptomima PMS-a bile trudne, a živjele u uvjerenju da će svaki tren procuriti. dakle dok ne vidiš da je ß 0 nema   :Predaja:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da si totalno u krivu  :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

> da nastavim o svojim simptomima: (.)(.) su mi splasnile, iako malo još boluckjaju...
>  predmenstrualni bolovi su popodne malo prestali....
>  ne znam šta da vam kažem, nadam se, a ne nadam se, tj. bojim se nadati...
> 
> danas mi je 15 dpO i 10.dpt  mislim da bih sigurno procurila da nije utrića pa da su mi i zato (.)(.) takve i da sam zato imala lagani pritisak kao pred m. 
> 
> moj organizam samo čeka da prestanem sa utrićima i da procurim.
>  šta vi mislite?
> 
> ali realno, please :/


Ko da si opisala moj status. :/ 
Još par sati pa ćemo vidjeti!

----------


## mušica

i ja se osjecam slicno i mogla bih skoro potpisati natasu-osim sto mi je danas 7 dpt

jutros sam umalo napravila test(imam 1 doma) i u zadnji tren sam se predomislila jer sam nekako znala da ce biti negativan a onda bi se samo ubijala u pojam je li to stvarno tako ili zato sto je prerano...

uglavnom nisam ga napravila-nadam se da cu izdrzati jos barem sutra da ga ne napravim

najradije bih sada odmah posla izvaditi ß

uglavnom tako... od juce sam jako pesimisticna .... cak mi smeta i kada MM pita kako su bebice ali se trudim ne pokazati mu to......

----------


## mušica

*dusice* dosta cura kaze da su takva probadanja dobar znak, mene je probadalo prvih 4-5 dana po transferu a sada je prestalo..

ja mislim da vecina cura ima takve simptome i da to ne mora nista znaciti neke su prijavile + iza njih, druge su prijavile + bez ikakvih simptoma (i obrnuto) tako da do ß nista ne mozemo naslutiti ... 

nije lako ... znam .... sve smo vec napola lude a neke (ja) smo i skroz poludile :shock:   :Wink:

----------


## ivica_k

ja danas brojim 5 dpt...nemam ništa posebno od simptoma za istaknuti, osim što sam primjetila kod stavljanja utrića da je unutra nekako "drugačije"
ima manje mjesta  :Laughing:  

nataša, tinaka, mušice drž`te mi se  :Love:

----------


## cvijet_kc

meni je 7dpt,grudi su mi jos uvijek baloni, nije da ne bole ali mislim da sam se naviknula na njih i na tu bol.. povremeno imam lagano probadanje kao prije menge, stalno mi se spava i gladna sam! ovaj put me nesto ne diraju previse simptomi, samo mrzim cekati tako dugo do bete!

----------


## nina1

meni je 8dpt.... 
simptoma nema nikakvih , (.)(.) prestale boljeti , nema  niti nije bilo grčeva , bolova kod lijevog jajnika nema više...
sve sam više pestimistična i imam sve manje nade.... 
baš sam danas   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Natalina

danas nam je 12dpo i simtomi   :Evil or Very Mad:  su krenuli...čokolada i čišćenje stana   :Laughing:   Gotovo da sam se pomirila da ništa od ovog   :Sad:   , a i mm kaže kad se jučer vratio s posla, a stan blista, veš opran, ručak skuhan da mu je sve jasno....

----------


## nataša

> danas nam je 12dpo i simtomi   su krenuli...čokolada i čišćenje stana    Gotovo da sam se pomirila da ništa od ovog    , a i mm kaže kad se jučer vratio s posla, a stan blista, veš opran, ručak skuhan da mu je sve jasno....


čekaj, jel ti 12. dan poslije ovulacije ili poslije transfera?!

ako je poslije o, kako to da vadiš betu 29.?! zar nije prerano? 

meni je danas 16. dan poslije ovulacije , a betu vadim 28.05. :? 

i btw, pritišće me sa svih strana  :Sad:

----------


## Natalina

ups! Moja greška danas je 12 dpt!

----------


## tiki_a

mušica, 7-mi dpt ... hm...ja bi rekla da skoro nije moguće imati + na testu. Bila sam ja već u toj fazi, radila testove od 7-mog dana, ali minus me 7-mi i 8-mi dan nije nikad razočarao. Deveti već da. Pričekaj min. do desetog dana kada neke uspješne cure vide jaaako blijedi plusić.

----------


## ia30

ja bih voljela znati jel koja od naših cura imala minus na testu npr.13.ili 14.d et,a beta bila pozitivna?
moji testići su pokazali minus a beta mi se ne radi pa pitam....

----------


## tiki_a

Čini mi se da dva puta nisam radila betu zbog minusa na testu (kad nisam dobila M), a kad bi dobila M nikako nisam radila betu. Ali sada se više ne bih usudila prekidati s terapijom zbog minusa pod uvjetom da nema M jer ima cura koje će ti se javiti da su imale pozitivnu betu usprkos -. Sretno!

----------


## ines31

Evo prijavljujem 9dpt sve me rastura od bolova sinoć nisam do 2 zaspala jajnici me boljeli za poludit. Danas mi je 13 dpo tak da mislim da moj 1 ET neće baš završiti slavno mislim da će   :Evil or Very Mad:   sutra doći. Strah me nešto piti od lijekova al ova dva dana ću izludit od bolova!! Ćitajući ove postove više ni ja ne znam da se radujem kad boli ili kad ne boli?  Curke kad je trebala biti implatacija ako je transfer bio 17.05. 3 dan??

----------


## bony

> ups! Moja greška danas je 12 dpt!


ovo što je nama 12dpt nekima je 9dpt jer ipak su nama vracali nakon 2 dana a ne 5,a to je ipak rano za simptome i bilo što-tješim se

----------


## mala2

punkciju sam imala 14.05. a ET 18.05. od tada imam jako napuhan donji dio trbuha i stalno imam neki pritisak. 

svim curama sretno i nek nam se jave sa velikim betama.!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## BLIZU

moja beta -0 tu je kraj za mene puno uspjeha vam zelim  :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

> punkciju sam imala 14.05. a ET 18.05. od tada imam jako napuhan donji dio trbuha i stalno imam neki pritisak. 
> 
> svim curama sretno i nek nam se jave sa velikim betama.!!!


To je pozitivno! Pritisak nosi dobre vijesti!   :Kiss:

----------


## maya1982

Evo da vam ukratko opišem svoje simptome kod dobitnog IVF-a:
Bila sam napuhnuta za poluditi, trbuh bi je bio veći nego sada u 4 mj trudnoće!   :Laughing:  
I cice za broj veće, luđački bolne.Muž me nije smio zagrliti i nisam mogla ležati na trbuhu koliko su mi bile bolne i osjetljive.
Sanjala sam da je uspjelo i da nam dolaze bebice, ali nisam baš imala prekvalitetan san. I sve me probadalo u jajnicima (imala 8 folikula).
I negdje 5 dpt (transfer je bio 5 dan od punkcije) me probolo u jajnicima da sam morala leći i stisnuti se, nisam mogla progovoriti od bolova. To je trajalo max 5 minuta. Nikakav obojeni isjedak nisam imala.
I negdje 10 dpt nekako mi je napuhnutost splašnjavala,cice i dalje bile velike ali prestale boliti, počela sanjati da nema beba i sva bila u bedu.
I dok sam čekala u čekaoni da čujem nalaz sam plakala jer sam bila uvjerena kako nije uspjelo.
A kad ono, beta u nebesima i primila se oba embrija!

Eto možda se netko nađe u mojim simptomima!

Svima držim velike fige da ugledaju svoje +!!!  :D

----------


## n&a

tinaka....??? kakav je rezultat, šta nisi trebala vaditi betu danas???

----------


## tinaka

> tinaka....??? kakav je rezultat, šta nisi trebala vaditi betu danas???


Je, je... beta 152 na 12 DPT! Veli doktor da sam trudna da trudnija ne mogu biti!   :Grin:

----------


## dim

ia30 ja nemam iskustava s negatvnim testom a pozitivnom betom, ali kad sam prošli tjedan bila na VV jedna trudna cura podjelila je sa nama baš takvo iskustvo, Naime vratili joj 5 embrija (ne baš najboljih), nije imala nikakvih "trudničkih" simptoma a i test je bio negativan pa se ničem nije nadala. No kad je drugi dan vadila betu ona je bilaviša od 400, a dan nakon toga 1200 i više. Sad je u 7. mjesecu trudnoće i nosi jednu bebu.

----------


## ella roo

Cure vadite betu, čak i kad procurite.Za svaki slučaj.
Sa mnom je bila cura u postupku, koja je nakon prvog isci procurila i odmah prestala sa utrićima.Test nije radila, niti betu vadila, jer eto to je to.
I nakon 2 tjedna nešto je teško dizala i opet procurila.I nazvala reproduktivca, on je poslao na vađenje bete, a ono beta u opadanju.
Na uzv, kaže joj.....tu je definitivno nečeg bilo, zašto niste vadili betu.

----------


## andrejaaa

Ima li neka cura da nije imala baš nikakve simptome, a da je dobro završilo? meni danas 4 dan od  ET i ništa,kao da i nisam bila u postupku. U prošlim postupcima sam imala bolne(.)(.),bolne jajnike i ne znam šta sve ne,svakakve senzacije,a sad jedno veliko ništa!

----------


## nina1

> Cure vadite betu, čak i kad procurite.Za svaki slučaj.
> Sa mnom je bila cura u postupku, koja je nakon prvog isci procurila i odmah prestala sa utrićima.Test nije radila, niti betu vadila, jer eto to je to.
> I nakon 2 tjedna nešto je teško dizala i opet procurila.I nazvala reproduktivca, on je poslao na vađenje bete, a ono beta u opadanju.
> Na uzv, kaže joj.....tu je definitivno nečeg bilo, zašto niste vadili betu.


 
sorry na off topicu ali vidim da se vratila ella ....  :Bye:

----------


## nataša

mene su (.)(.)bolile strašno, svo vrijeme od ET, bile ogromne, onda su se 14. dan od ovulacije ispuhale i bol se smanjila na jedno popodne, i onda opet počele bolit :?  :? 


a osjećaj da ću procuriti varira...neprestano!!

 ova neizvjesnost me ubija!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

još sutra i prekosutra beta!KONAČNO!!

----------


## nataša

i da, imam opaku nesanicu, umorna sam ko pas, i ne bih zaspalaaaaaaaaaaa dugo u noć, UŽAS!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bernadette

> Ima li neka cura da nije imala baš nikakve simptome, a da je dobro završilo? meni danas 4 dan od  ET i ništa,kao da i nisam bila u postupku. U prošlim postupcima sam imala bolne(.)(.),bolne jajnike i ne znam šta sve ne,svakakve senzacije,a sad jedno veliko ništa!


i meni je cetvrti dan od ET. do jucer sau me grudi jako boljele, nisam mogla spavati na trbuhu, ergo - ne spavam skoro nikako  :?  danas me bole samo na dodir i vece su nego inace. trbuh je takodjer veci. bolovi u jajnicima su od punkcije jos bili jaki, no svakim danom se smanjuju. osjecam manje probadanje dok hodam, ne bas neugodno.
ovo je moj prvi transfer, niti se snalazim sa skracenicama, niti sa strucnim izrazima, u forumu sam cijeli tjedan, citam, citam... sorry, hrvatski nije moj maternji jezik, ako negdje nesto nejasno...
IVF napravljena u becu, klinika 'das goldene kreuz'. od cetiri /4/  zrele jajne celije, oplodjene dvije, obje transferirane. vadjenje bete 04. juna.
ako do tada budem normal   :Smile:  
lijep pozdrav svima

----------


## zana30

Pozdrav svima! Mene ne poznate, ali eto svejedno bih molila vaše mišljenje, jer ste sve tako iskusne s cekanjem, s betama, s ovom nervozom...Naime, ja sam u klomifenskom ciklusu i ciljani s štopericom..11. dan nakon ovulacije (nadobudna budala) beta 1!! Ima li još nade?? Inace, 28.05. sam trebala vaditi (14. DPO). Sorry, ako skrećem s teme... I da, utrogestan vaginalno...i sve nuspojave...

----------


## mušica

*blizu*  :Love:  
*tinaka* :D   :Kiss:  

ja guram jednako... 8 dpt-vec 3 dana bez znacajnijih bolova i probadanja osim sto sam stalno napuhana a od juce imam uzasne vjetrove -ne usudim ih se susprezati pa prdim po cijeloj kuci a MM umire od smijeha i svaki put kad ja opalim a opalim k*o lučki radnik on kaze mmmmmmmm tratinčice.. drugi put mmmm zumbuli ... mislim da mu vec ponestaje cvijeca   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## tinaka

> mene su (.)(.)bolile strašno, svo vrijeme od ET, bile ogromne, onda su se 14. dan od ovulacije ispuhale i bol se smanjila na jedno popodne, i onda opet počele bolit :?  :? 
> 
> a osjećaj da ću procuriti varira...neprestano!!
> 
>  ova neizvjesnost me ubija!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> još sutra i prekosutra beta!KONAČNO!!


Nataša, tako slično ti je bilo kod mene, bol u jajnicima rasturala, pritisak ko da ću dobiti, a o bradavicama da ne pričam, bolne ko u priči... Ma kaj bilo, sve gore mi je,bolovi se pojačavaju, al sad se sve lakše podnosi. 
Tako da budi bez brige. Sve će ti veeeeelika beta preksutra pokazati.   :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene su (.)(.)bolile strašno, svo vrijeme od ET, bile ogromne, onda su se 14. dan od ovulacije ispuhale i bol se smanjila na jedno popodne, i onda opet počele bolit :?  :? 
> 
> a osjećaj da ću procuriti varira...neprestano!!
> 
>  ova neizvjesnost me ubija!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


uf, draga, iz tvojih usta.......

nikad dosta lijepih želja!

a ti, kako se osjećaš?? jel uopće možeš vjerovat????
 :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

> uf, draga, iz tvojih usta.......
> 
> nikad dosta lijepih želja!
> 
> a ti, kako se osjećaš?? jel uopće možeš vjerovat????


Nakon prvotnog (pozitivnog) šoka i nevjerice, sad smo u fazi neke prestrašenosti da sve završi dobro i da se nešto ne izjalovi ovih prvih dana, osobito jer imam jake bolove u jajnicima za koje sam primijetila da se pojačavaju s aktivnošću. Tako da ne znam ni sama kaj napraviti, nekako smo zbunjeni, ali čekamo susret s doktorom za tjedan i pol da nam on da daljnje upute!   :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

cure moje drage, sve ovo sa simptomima je vrlo varljivo stoga vam od srca preporučam vaditi betu u svakom slučaju, osim ako ste dobile pravu menstruaciju u punoj snazi u vrijeme i kada bi je inače trebale dobiti

inače, bilo je situacija cicke bolne i napuhane pa se ispuhale, cicke se uopće nisu napuhale, bilo implantacijsko, nije bilo implantacijsko, jajnici probadali ili ne, *trudnoća se desi ili ne*

*dakle, beta je jedini pouzdan znak tako rane trudnoće*

----------


## n&a

tinaka...super, popravljaš prosjek u 5 mjesecu. baš mi je drago  :D  :D  :D uživaj sada   :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

> tinaka...super, popravljaš prosjek u 5 mjesecu. baš mi je drago  :D  :D  :D uživaj sada


Hvala, opet se pokazalo su mom životu da ako svi idu desno, ja moram lijevo!   :Grin:  
Al, ne usudim se još previše veseliti, nekako sam u sekundi postala praznovjerna i bojim se da ne ureknem nešto!  :/

----------


## nataša

tinaka, ma to ti je normalno, ja kad sam saznala da sam trudna (IVF 2005) SAM BILA SRETNA NEKIH 10 MINUTA, A NAKON TOGA SU POČELE BRIGE!!

Šta će biti, kako će biti, jel maternična, jel vanmaternična, jel ovo jel ono....i to je sve normalno, kad se to sve ispostavilo da je ok, počele su nove brige, svaka briga vezana za određeni period trudnoće, strašno...

 i sad više nema kraja, do sad ti je jedina briga bila beta, al ja ti jedva čekam da se počneš brinuti jel dijete jede dovoljno voća ili ne, npr.  :Laughing:

----------


## nataša

i da, od odlazaka na wc i pogledavanja u gaće *ĆU POLUDIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Natalina

*bony*  :Kiss:  hvala   :Love:  ...ipak na današnjem testu ni sjene tako da čisto sumnjam da bi do petka moglo doći do nekog velikog preokreta! 
*mušica*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bony

> *bony*  hvala   ...ipak na današnjem testu ni sjene tako da čisto sumnjam da bi do petka moglo doći do nekog velikog preokreta! 
> *mušica*


Sigurno si gledala u test i čarobirala da se pojavi crtica-barem sam ja tako   :Laughing:  .ništa se ne zna do petka,ja ipak mislim da je prerano za test.Meni je muka jer idem betu vadit sa frendicom kojoj su vratili 3 blastice,ajme kako će me pokopat    :Laughing:  ,ali i dat nade jer drugi postupak je moj

----------


## Natalina

Naravno da sam ga pregledala pod svim mogućim kutovima  :Laughing:  i ispod lampe, i ispred prozora   :Laughing:  ...ali ništa...ma možda i nas već čeka neka blastica na vv   :Kiss:

----------


## andrejaaa

danas 6 dan od ET,i dalje nikakvih simptoma,niti cice niti trbuh  :? .ovo mi je definitivno najčudniji postupak do sada.Jedino što sad u ovom trenutku dok pišem osjećam nekakvo škakljanje u trbuhu,ispod pupka  :?

----------


## bernadette

i kod mene 6. dan od transfera. simptomi? imam jedino simptome ludila. mislim da fantaziram. sanjam starhote, budim se u pet jutrom, nemam mira. osluskujem svaki zreptaj tijela, za izliditi. sve je novo za mene. lijecnika nisam niti slusala u procesu stimulavije i ostalog uopce. mislila, njegov posao, zna sto radi. sto manje znam, bolje za mene. no, vrag mi mira neda, non-stop citam ovdje... izludise me simptomi kojih nema...
sad ide smajlic   :Smile:   bilo koji da netko ne pomisli da sam fakat shashava   :Laughing:  
stid me reci da sam jutros radila test. apsurd. naravno - null.
mm na sluzbenom putu, doma sama, milion strahova.
prva dva dana nakon transfera /vracena dva embriona/ imala velike bolove u grudima, bradavice vrlo bolne. sada niti to. nista. ah, da, trbuh je veci. i cini mi se, blaga, ali fakat blaga mucnina povremeno, traje par sekundi... 
ß sljedeci cetvrtak, 04.06. 
pozdrav svima
bernadette

----------


## ines31

Evo ja brojm 11 dpt,a 15 dpo u prošla dva dana sam imala takve neizdržive bolove tak da sam preležala. Danas od jutra se malo smirilo ostala mi konstantna bol na jednom mjestu (lijevi janik) i to se prestaje. 
Sutra mislim radit test mislim da bi već se trebalo vidjeti ak šta ima.....
Da li je neko imao ovakve bolove, a najbolje od svega grudi nula malo možda teške ali ni malo bolne!!! Znam da mi utrogestani mogu podići temepraturu ali ona je meni povišena već 8 dana ne pada ispod 37.2 ujutro a popodne 37,4-37,5!!! 
Help!!!

----------


## bernadette

@ines31, nazalost ne znam nista o temperaturam, svoju niti mjerim, osjecam da mi je tijelo vruce, no nemam se snage bavit jos i time. premda, tvoja temp. u podne 37,4 moze znaciti i neku virozu  :?  ajmee, sto spekuliram...
zaboravih reci u prethodnom postu kako mi je lice puno akni, odvratno, nikada ih ranije nisam imala. boze, ucini da je makar to dobar znak!

----------


## ivica_k

ja danas brojim 7 dtp i smijuljim se čitajući vaše postove - jer se pokušavam prepoznati u svakom od ovih vaših simptoma  :Grin:  

andreja i ja sam negdje 5 dpt osjetila ispod pupka neko škakljikanje, ali kako sam se taman probudila, ne bih isključila ni da je to bio san  :Laughing:  

bernadette, primjetih u zadnja 2 dana par akni, kojih sam se za vrijeme stimulacije uspjela obraniti - u prvom postupku mi je lice gadno stradalo od hormona

(.)(.) su mi i dalje prepuhane, što kaže mm, ali ne bole, malo su više vidljive žile na njima. a jeste čule za onaj "simptom" promjene boje stidnih usana u ljubičasto - e pa i to sam provjerila  :Laughing:  

ines31  :Love:

----------


## andrejaaa

ines meni je temperatura 37.4 normalna kad sam na utrogestanima,ali kažu da i kod trudnoće ona raste.isto sam u prošlom stimuliranom imala neizdržive bolove u trbuhu,čak sam i bolnicu zvala,ali je prošlo.
ivica_k i kakva je boja??ja se isto svaki put pregledavam,ali nikako da ugledam tu ljubičastu   :Laughing:

----------


## andream

meni je ta ljubičasta boja science fiction, uvijek mi se sve čini isto i na svom mjestu   :Laughing:

----------


## bernadette

a nije bas egzaktno  8)  objasnjeno gdje tocno da se gleda. svejedno, ja nigdje ne vidim nista ljubicasto, jos manje sedefasto   :Embarassed:

----------


## n&a

nisam još čula za taj simptom promjene boje za trudnoću!
ali definitivno sam primjetila promjenu boje, ajmo reći da je to nešto kao ljubičasto. mislim prije da je to možda od nekih hormona, možda od utrića?!?
ja sutra vadim betu i nemogu dočekati, simptome više nemam snage pratiti jer vidim da sam luda od toga!!!

----------


## capka

> ja sutra vadim betu i nemogu dočekati, simptome više nemam snage pratiti jer vidim da sam luda od toga!!!


i ja isto   :Love:

----------


## n&a

bok capka!
pa di si, dugo te nije bilo, jesi živa?

----------


## ines31

Ma ubili me ovi bolovi da bar smijem nešto popit protiv njih, ovo mi je prvi IVF i radjen je u prirodnom ciklusu.
Što se tiče ljubičaste i sedefaste boje ja nema pojma šta točno da gledam (da naravno i to sam pogledala  :Laughing:  )???
Iskreno jedva čekam sutra ujutro da napravim test i da se riješim ovih muka ! Ako je negativan ima voltarena da se nagutam i prespavam cijeli dan.
CAPKA, N&A da nam sutra bude dan za pamćenje!  :Love:  
BERNADETTE, IVICA_K ak možete ne mislite na siptome jer evo mene ja pukla ko kokica od svega  :Grin:  !
ANDREJAA koji je tebi dan od ET-a i hvala  :Love:  !

----------


## capka

bila sam par dana na moru ali čitam vas i pratim.dobro sm fizički a psihički......dogurala sam do četvrtka pa ću i sutra preživjet-šta bude bit će..daj Bože puno velikih beta pa i za mene jedna trocifrena  :Smile:

----------


## mušica

> ja danas brojim 7 dtp i smijuljim se čitajući vaše postove - jer se pokušavam prepoznati u svakom od ovih vaših simptoma  
> 
> (.)(.) su mi i dalje prepuhane, što kaže mm, ali ne bole, malo su više vidljive žile na njima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  a jeste čule za onaj "simptom" promjene boje stidnih usana u ljubičasto - e pa i to sam provjerila  
> 
> ines31



prvi dio potpisujem a drugi odoh odmah provjeriti je nisam za to znala.... ajme majko sad cu jos i to svaki dan pregledati...

 :/   :Razz:

----------


## mušica

da cujem jos o tom ljubicastomsimptomu

ljubicacta ..covjece  :Embarassed:   kao prezrelo grozdje.. ovo jos nisam vidjela...    :Laughing:

----------


## mušica

ljubicacta= ljubičasta... izludio me ovaj simptom  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :shock:

----------


## nataša

zašto je moja glupa beta 13 dana poslije transfera 15?!?!

dr mi je rekao da sam napola trudna, što naravno ne postoji....


znam da ovo nije ništa, ali lakše bi mi bilo ugledat nalaz NEGATIVNO!!!!!

Čekam par dana da dobijem, ako ne dobijem, onda vadim betu opet.....

----------


## ines31

> zašto je moja glupa beta 13 dana poslije transfera 15?!?!
> 
> dr mi je rekao da sam napola trudna, što naravno ne postoji....
> 
> 
> znam da ovo nije ništa, ali lakše bi mi bilo ugledat nalaz NEGATIVNO!!!!!
> 
> Čekam par dana da dobijem, ako ne dobijem, onda vadim betu opet.....



Draga Nataša sad sam baš išla pogledat u priručnik koji mi je doktorica poslala iz IVF poliklinike i tam piše vrijednost prosječna za 16 dan poslije aspiracije 48, ali tam piše da mogu biti i niže i da to ništa ne mora značiti.
Biti će sve dobro  pričekaj dan dva pa onda odi opet izvadit betu.
 :Love:  
Ako si sad već dobila nalaz to znači da si je jutros vadila, a ona se do večeras može poduplat.

Evo šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beticu mora da bude velika!  :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

Nataša, želim ti od srca da ti ova brojka postane trostruka!   :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

> zašto je moja glupa beta 13 dana poslije transfera 15?!?!
> 
> dr mi je rekao da sam napola trudna, što naravno ne postoji....
> 
> 
> znam da ovo nije ništa, ali lakše bi mi bilo ugledat nalaz NEGATIVNO!!!!!
> 
> Čekam par dana da dobijem, ako ne dobijem, onda vadim betu opet.....


a natasa moja   :Love:   ne zelim biti zalosna sova, ali moja je bila na 13dpt 19.5 pa za dva dana 14.4... jucer dobila mengac...

napola trudna?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

trudna si, dao bog da se pravilno dupla i da bude *ogromna* za dva dana. 
te biokemijske su ko fol dobre, ali mene su moje 2 satrale. prvi put je bila 16 pa pala na 9., a za ovu zadnji put sam se bas bila ponadala da je to to i satralo me je totalno kad je pocela padati.

moj savjet je: raduj se sa rezervom. ako se podupla, nitko sretniji. a ako ne, neces duboko zaroniti u jad ko sto sam ja zaronila jer sam se ufurala da ce se lipo duplati

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da sve bude super   :Heart:

----------


## nataša

ma, pravo da vam kažem, nisam se nadala uopće, nekodan sam imala prvu iskricu nade kad su me počele bolit bradavice a to mi je zadnji put bio jedini simptom trudnoće osim svih ostalih PMS - ovskih..

 al opet...

i danas idem izvaditi tu betu, dakle, 13 .dpt i ako je već iznad tih referentnih vrijednosti koje su od 0-6, pa da je bar 150!! a ne 15!!!!!! NIŠTA!!!!

Dovoljno d a se ne mogu razočarat ko čovjek, negativna beta i dobr5o, ali ne!! još se moram malo pržiti i na koncu ću dobit mengu i gotovo!!!


meni je zadnji put 19.dpt bila beta 13528!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a sad, 6 dana ranije 15,6!!!!!  mislim stvarno.....


uglavnom , ukidam utriće jer šta će mi?! očito da i dr A tako misli  :Sad:

----------


## nataša

i BTW, šta zapravo znači biokemiska??

----------


## Pinky

evo sa roda tekstova:

Biokemijska trudnoća je vrlo rani pobačaj za koji žena niti ne zna ako nije vrlo rano (prije mjesečnice ili oko datuma očekivane mjesečnice) napravila kućni test, koji se pokazao jedva vidljivo pozitivnim ili je napravila test krvi ß hCG, koji je pokazao vrlo niske vrijednosti koje se ne dupliraju pravilno (svaka 2-3 dana), a ultrazvučnim pregledom ne može se vidjeti gestacijska vrećica.

Gotovo polovica svih prvih trudnoća završi ranim pobačajem kada je jajašce oplođeno, ali se ne implantira ili se implantira, ali ubrzo nakon toga propadne. Često, mjesečno krvarenje bude jačeg intenziteta s komadićima krvavog tkiva, te ponekad grčevima.

Mnoga su nagađanja o uzroku ovih ranih pobačaja: kromosomski problemi u razvoju fetusa, abnormalni endometrij, abnormalnosti maternice ili pojedine infekcije, te problem antitijela i dr.

Prolazite li kroz neki od postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje – jedna studija u Americi pokazala je da 54,1% pacijentica koje su prethodno imale biokemijsku trudnoću zanesu prilikom slijedećeg IVF-a, suprotno od 46,5% pacijentica koje nisu nikako uspjele zanijeti.

----------


## nataša

pinky, nakon koliko dana si procurila?

 mislim, nakon ET

Hvala za tekst, vjerovatno je to i kod mene slučaj, a to jwe gore nego da su vrijednosti ispod nule  :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

13dpt je bila 19.5, 16 dpt 14.4, pa sam prestala sa utricima i prokrvarila za 2 dana
i zadnji put sam 2 dana nakon utrica

pripremi se za jedan od zescih odljeva u svom zivotu....

----------


## DUSICA1

Meni je danas 5dpt. Cice jako teske i bolne, zile se vide prije mi se nisu tako jako vidjele. Jos uvijek imam pritisak povremeno tijekom dana kao kad imam M. Ispod pupka stalno osjetim napirenost i povremeno peckanje. Rano ujutro kao da mi se u maternici napirio balon i okrenio se, znam da glupo zvuci al ne znam kako bi opisala taj osjecaj ne mogu reci da je bio bolan bilo je nekako ugodno. Meni je ovo prvi IVF prirodi pa mi recite kad obicno radite kucni test? E da ja pijem samo folnu, a da ne uzimam nista na svoju ruku pitala sam svoju soc gin. da mi preporuci vitamine koje da pijem rekla mi je da to nije njeno podrucje ZAMISLITE. Sta koristite od viitamina?

----------


## nataša

e sad, zašto negdje piše u nalazu bete UI/L a negdje *m*IU/L??

 Šta znači taj "m", negdje ga ima, negdje nema?!

----------


## DUSICA1

Kad vam se otprilike pojavi ljubicasta boja, iskreno za ovo jos nisam cula

----------


## Ordep

ove mjerne jedinice bete UI/L a negdje mIU/L, jednom sam i ja postavila to pitanje jer mi je beta bila 31.5 u mlU/L pa sam je jako htjela računati da je 315, ali su mi cure objasnile da je to svejedno, tako da je moja 1.beta bila dosta mala eto svega 31.5

----------


## mušica

danas mi je u gostima bila jedna prijateljica i kaze da je i onavec cula za taj simptom ... i ...
pita me -_kako ljubicasta??? je li bas puno_
ja         -_bas jako.. kao balančana_
ona       -_i moja je takva bila kad sam bila trudna_
ja          -_a da odem u wc provjeriti je li to stvarno  jos uvijek tako??_
ona        -_koji ces je k**** vise gledati... nije kameleon...._
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## DUSICA1

A koliko dana od trasfera vam se otprilike pojavila ljubicasta boja?

----------


## bernadette

guten morgen, drage cure!
nakon pet /5/ sati spavanja, uz isto toliko budjenja i posjeta zahodu - svecano prijavljujem: jutros je ljubicasta sa sedefastim sjajem! ako nije omen, ne znam sto je   :D

----------


## DUSICA1

[quote="bernadette"]guten morgen, drage cure!
nakon pet /5/ sati spavanja, uz isto toliko budjenja i posjeta zahodu - svecano prijavljujem: jutros je ljubicasta sa sedefastim sjajem! ako nije omen, ne znam sto je   :D[/quot

A koji ti je dan poslije trasfera? Meni je danas 6 dan od jucer navece suze same idu ne znam sto mi je placem ko luda.

----------


## nataša

DUŠICE1, u koju bolnicu ideš? vidim da si iz Osijeka?

sorry na off topic

----------


## mušica

prijavljujem 10. dpt .. vec par dana bez puno simptoma 
(.) (.) malo vece ali bezbolne
stomak nesto napuhan s stalnim vjetrovima (ali napuhan je cijeli
a ne smo u donjem dijelu)
jedino me ta  ljubičasta  boja tjesi......

----------


## ines31

Evo nažalost  12 dpt minus na testu velik kao kuća. Ovo mi je bio prvi postupak pa sam bila sva u tome   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Svima od srca želim velike bete!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## bernadette

DUSICA1, sedmi dan nakon transfera. ma i ja sam vise nego inace senzibilna, mijenjaju se stanja ludom brzinom, razdrazljiva, placljiva... mene snovi ubise. strahote. niti u kakve simptome ne vjerujem. narocito u slucaju stimulacije, sto je bilo kod mene. svi ti hormoni, punkcije, transferi, pa to je bomba na nas organizam, nema onda mjesta nikakvim prirodnim, spontanim simptomima. svejedno, ovo je racionalno receno, ali ja trcim na ogledalo, gledam grudi, trazim vene pojacane, pipkam trbuh, ocekujem od NJE kameleonske sposobnosti   :Smile:  (kako neko gore rece, sto me, priznajem, oborilo od smijeha)
DUSICA1, na stolu tri TRI 3 (!!!!) iskoristena testa. naravno - nix. idemo dalje bez medalje   :Smile:   cekam slj. tjedan cetvrtak i to je jedino pouzdano.
drz' se, bit ce dobro!

----------


## bernadette

> danas mi je u gostima bila jedna prijateljica i kaze da je i onavec cula za taj simptom ... i ...
> pita me -_kako ljubicasta??? je li bas puno_
> ja         -_bas jako.. kao balančana_
> ona       -_i moja je takva bila kad sam bila trudna_
> ja          -_a da odem u wc provjeriti je li to stvarno  jos uvijek tako??_
> ona        -_koji ces je k**** vise gledati... nije kameleon...._


molim autora musicu za dozvolu da ovu story ispricam na austrijskom forumu   :Wink:  
ja se jos smijem   :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

drage moje sedefaste želim vam da za par dana ugledate + na testovima ili nalaze s ogromnim betama

----------


## mušica

ma samo pricaj
moja prica je i tvoja prica  :Razz:   :Wink:

----------


## DUSICA1

natasa

Ja sam u Osječkoj bolnici. Sve je ok proslo i zadovljna sam.

----------


## mala2

danas mi je 11 dan od ET. trbuh mi je napuhan, imam grčeve i to je to.
... možda sam T... dok se ne dokaže suprotno!!!
svim curama sretno!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## DUSICA1

Danas 6 dna od jucer takodjer imama problema sa odlaskom u toalet, cure pomagajte kako ste to rjesavale????

----------


## tinaka

> danas mi je 11 dan od ET. trbuh mi je napuhan, imam grčeve i to je to.
> ... možda sam T... dok se ne dokaže suprotno!!!
> svim curama sretno!!!


Nadam se da će te ti grčevi u ponedjeljak jako razveseliti!   :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> Danas 6 dna od jucer takodjer imama problema sa odlaskom u toalet, cure pomagajte kako ste to rjesavale????



gomile donata mg, gomileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


i tad sam se napatila, al ipak je bilo bolje!!!

----------


## gupi51

Baš sam se nasmijala dok sam čitala ono o ljubičastoj boji.  :Grin:  
Meni je danas 5dt i već dva dana imam neke lagane bolove u području maternice, baš onako kao kad trebam dobiti stvari. Jutros sam imala jednu smeđu flekicu na dnevnom ulošku. Zašto?!Cice su mi pune, bolne ali mislim da je to zbog Utrića. Da mi je ovih tjedan dana do bete prespavati!!!!

----------


## zisu

> Meni je danas 5dt i već dva dana imam neke lagane bolove u području maternice, baš onako kao kad trebam dobiti stvari. Jutros sam imala jednu smeđu flekicu na dnevnom ulošku.


ovo mi mirise na implantacijsko, samo pomalo pa da nam ubrzo javis veliku betu

----------


## ivica_k

> ivica_k i kakva je boja??ja se isto svaki put pregledavam,ali nikako da ugledam tu ljubičastu


promaklo mi je tvoje pitanje  :Embarassed:  
čuj, ljubičasta je - sad je li to TA nijansa  :Rolling Eyes:  

jel su se tebi pojavili neki simptomi? ja sutra brojim 9 dpt i nemam ništa posebno za istaknuti - osim što stalno razmišljam što bih finoga mogla jesti  :Grin:

----------


## mušica

jutro svima  :Kiss:  

evo stize   :Coffee:  (_valjda vam se nece ohladiti_

*ubi me ova nesanica*  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andrejaaa

danas 8 dan od et, ne boli me ništa i ne osjećam nikakav simptom ni dalje,osim što sam u nekakvom pesimističnom,poluljutom raspoloženju.
ivica_k ja se nadam da je ta tvoja ljubičasta prava nijansa,ljubičasto je ljubičasto   :Grin:  .

----------


## mala2

danas 12 dan od et, test pokazao da sam trudna.
simptomi: napuhan trbuh, od samog početka imam pritisak u trbuhu, teško mi se sagnuti i naravno grčeve kao da ću dobiti. :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bebel

> danas 12 dan od et, test pokazao da sam trudna.
> simptomi: napuhan trbuh, od samog početka imam pritisak u trbuhu, teško mi se sagnuti i naravno grčeve kao da ću dobiti. :D  :D  :D


ČESTITAM  :D ČESTITAM  :D ČESTITAM  :D ČESTITAM  :D 
Od   :Heart:   ti želim predivnu trocifrenu betu i školsku trudnoću

----------


## gupi51

mala2 bravo!!! Čestitam od srca!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## gupi51

> gupi51 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je danas 5dt i već dva dana imam neke lagane bolove u području maternice, baš onako kao kad trebam dobiti stvari. Jutros sam imala jednu smeđu flekicu na dnevnom ulošku.
> 
> 
> ovo mi mirise na implantacijsko, samo pomalo pa da nam ubrzo javis veliku betu


Da bar je.

----------


## ivica_k

mala2, čestitam :D  :D  :D 
i ja bih takav test  :Grin:

----------


## DUSICA1

Ja sam prvih 5 dana nakon transfera stalno imala pritisak kao da cu dobiti. A 6 i sada 7 dan nekako je prestalo. Nije stalno tako. Ujutro me probudio osjecaj kao da cu dobi i kad sam stavljala utrice nekako mi dolje bilo cudno kao da je manje mjesta. Sad jos samo povremeno osjecam peckanje po stomaku, a stomak mi je i dalje napiren. Grudi me i dalje bole al sam nekako deprimirana.

----------


## Ordep

jedan od simptoma mi je bio(što nije bio u slučaju dva puta kad nije uspilo) kad bi rukom dotakla donji dio stomaka, al skroz dole di je maternica bilo bi osjetljivo na dodir pa eto   :Wink:

----------


## DUSICA1

7 dpt, cijelo popodne idem mokriti a sad mi se pojavio i smedji iscjedak!!!! Nije puno malo.

----------


## DUSICA1

Jel rano da ujutro napravim test

----------


## ivica_k

mislim da je rano za test  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## magi7

evo meni protječe prvi dan nakon ET, za sada nemam nikakvih simtoma, osim povremeni lagani pritisak dole, alli to je sve još rano. trudim se ne misliti previše na postupak jer mi je ovo treći put.
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## DUSICA1

Da li ste mirovali kad vam se pojavio smeđkasti iscjedak. Naime trebala bi na jedan rođendan pa ne znam sto raditi da li treba mirovat?

----------


## bernadette

deveti dan od transfera, upravo napravila test - negativ   :Sad:  
sta mislite, je li prerano?
dusica1, i ja cu poluditi od nespavanja...

----------


## ivica_k

brojim 10 dpt - nisam pripremila test, ali da slučajno jesam danas bih ga sigurno napravila 8) 
trenutno razmišljam na način, čemu strepnja i čekanje bete, kad se sva neizvjesnost lako riješi jednim odlaskom na wc  :Grin:  
ja i dalje nemam nikakvih simptoma tj. ne pronalazim se u ovima koje većina spominje  :Sad:

----------


## Lambi

> ja i dalje nemam nikakvih simptoma tj. ne pronalazim se u ovima koje većina spominje


nisam niti ja a evo me u 18 tj.  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da te beta iznenadi  :Wink:

----------


## uporna

Curice za testove je prerano.

----------


## Bebel

Bojim se to i napisati se se ne ureknem, jer sam u totalnom strahu od ponovne biokemijske.
Danas 11 dpt blaga druga crta na testu. Betu radim 13dpt-utorak. Imala sam FET i cijelo vrijeme sam se ponašala normalno nakon transfera (ubrzan život i posao).
Simptoma nemam (osim povremenog štracanja u križima, ali to je zato što me stravično bole leđa pa se ne mogu dobro ispraviti).
Nadam se najboljem, ali opet strahujem  :Sad:

----------


## bambus99

> danas 12 dan od et, test pokazao da sam trudna.
> simptomi: napuhan trbuh, od samog početka imam pritisak u trbuhu, teško mi se sagnuti i naravno grčeve kao da ću dobiti. :D  :D  :D


MALA ČESTITAM TI, ŽELIM TI ŠKOLSKU TRUDNOĆU!!!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bebel

Uh, prvo se=da.
Totalno sam zbunjena.

----------


## uporna

> Uh, prvo se=da.
> Totalno sam zbunjena.


He, he i to su trudnički simptimi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

isuse Bebel nek' to bude to, u tišini držim palčeve i šaljem puno vibrica...Čekamo još lijepih vijesti od tebe...Strah me veseliti se još iako sam gotovo sigurna da ću uskoro hopsati za tebe!   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

Hvala drage moje.
U tišini sam odradila ovaj FET i samo sam ga objavila u potpisu. Nekao se osjećam krivom jer nisam vjerovala u njega, ali sam stvarno imala ludnicu privatno i nisam stigla niti misliti na betu niti mirovata.
Vidjet ćemo u utorak, a do tad će pomoći pozitivne misli  :Love:

----------


## gupi51

> Da li ste mirovali kad vam se pojavio smeđkasti iscjedak. Naime trebala bi na jedan rođendan pa ne znam sto raditi da li treba mirovat?


Mislim da ti nema smisla mirovati. Možda na dan transfera da, ali poslije mislim da to nema potrebe. Naravno da nećeš trčati i sl. ali zažto ne roćkas. 
Ja  sama sebe podsjećam na žene koje zatrudne prirodno, koja od njih miruje? Ni ne znaju za trudnoću dok ne dođe red na menstruac. pa su opet trudne.

----------


## gupi51

> Uh, prvo se=da.
> Totalno sam zbunjena.



Za betu visoku do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Smile:

----------


## DUSICA1

Da i ja sam zakljucila isto to zasto ne otici među ljude, mada bi me svi moji prikovali za krevet (moram priznat godi mi tolika paznja). Danas mi je 8 dpt popodne sam se spremala otici do mojih kad ono par kapi krvi (vrlo prozirno) na gacicama, sok i plac istog trena. Zati mi je na papiru ostao tanki trag kao neke zilice, plac ne prestaje. Sad vise toga nema al sam se jako izdeprimirala. I tako sam cijelo popodne provela u krevetu pitajuci se zasto mi se to dogadja.

----------


## rikikiki

možda je u pitanju implatacija, ali radije odmiruj danas dok se iscjedak ne smiri. pusti rođendane ... bit će ih, čuvaj bebicu! sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## DUSICA1

Al sad sam u dilemi zbog iscjedka da li popiti utrice ili staviti vaginalno

----------


## nataša

samo ti njih stavi, oni samo mogu pomoći

držim fige da je implantacija  :Kiss:

----------


## DUSICA1

Jutros isto malo krvi i smeđkasti iscjedak, al krv i nije bas crvena prije nekako roza. Danas mi je 9 dpt. Sad jos malo ostane al vrlo malo smeđkasti trag. Dr je rekao da je moguće da je došlo do implatacije. Ne znam jel rano da sutra napravim test???

----------


## tiki_a

DUSICA1  :/ meni je 10-ti dan nekako najnezgodniji za test jer može se dogoditi plusić ako si T, ali i ne mora... ja bi preskočila taj dan (lako je meni sada davati savjete   :Grin:  ). Sretno!

----------


## mala2

> Jutros isto malo krvi i smeđkasti iscjedak, al krv i nije bas crvena prije nekako roza. Danas mi je 9 dpt. Sad jos malo ostane al vrlo malo smeđkasti trag. Dr je rekao da je moguće da je došlo do implatacije. Ne znam jel rano da sutra napravim test???


napravi 11 dan! samo izdrži!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## gupi51

> Jutros isto malo krvi i smeđkasti iscjedak, al krv i nije bas crvena prije nekako roza. Danas mi je 9 dpt. Sad jos malo ostane al vrlo malo smeđkasti trag. Dr je rekao da je moguće da je došlo do implatacije. Ne znam jel rano da sutra napravim test???


Meni se jutros skoro isto dogodilo. Nekakav crveno roskasti iscjedak, a danas mi je 8 dpt. Sad više nemam ništa, tj. sve čisto. I stalno imam neke čudne bolove u trbuhu kao da ću svaki čas dobiti stvari. Sva sam sad na iglama, a još barem 5-6 dana do bete. A ful me strah da ću dobiti stvari.

----------


## DUSICA1

meni jos uvijek nesta smećkasto ostaje po papiru, pa dr je rekao da od utrica ne mogu dobiti M. Jel neko imao nesto slično. I čula sam da to implatacijsko krvarenje zna potrajati 2-3 dana. Ima li ko da mu je bilo isto?

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Jutros isto malo krvi i smeđkasti iscjedak, al krv i nije bas crvena prije nekako roza. Danas mi je 9 dpt. Sad jos malo ostane al vrlo malo smeđkasti trag. Dr je rekao da je moguće da je došlo do implatacije. Ne znam jel rano da sutra napravim test???


Ako ti je danas bila implantacija, onda je definitivno prerano za test. Hcg se počinje izlučivati tek nakon implantacije i treba proći barem nekoliko dana da količina naraste toliko da je testovi mogu registrirati. Strpi se! Ovako ti se može dogoditi da dobiješ lažno negativan test, a razvoj situacije miriše na dobro.   :Love:  

I još samo da prokomentiram ono o ljubičastoj boji i sedefu. Ušla sam u 14. tjedan i do sada nisam primijetila da je išta ljubičastije ili sedefastije nego što je bilo prije. Vene na grudima su postale izraženije tek unatrag nekoliko dana, a i to je jedva primjetno tj. vidljivo samo pod intenzivnim svjetlom i uz jaaako pažljivo promatranje. Zaključak: ako i nemate nekih posebnih simptoma to još ne znači da niste trudne!

----------


## DUSICA1

Da al mene sad polako hvata i panika jer mi je procurilo i malo krvi sa necim sluzavim i smeđkastim. I sad kad se brišem ostaje malo krvav trag. Sve se nadam da je to to ili je mozda budući da su vraćena 3 embrija eko se neki i nije primio moraju izaći zar ne??? :?

----------


## DUSICA1

Da al mene sad polako hvata i panika jer mi je procurilo i malo krvi sa necim sluzavim i smeđkastim. I sad kad se brišem ostaje malo krvav trag. Sve se nadam da je to to ili je mozda budući da su vraćena 3 embrija eko se neki i nije primio moraju izaći zar ne??? :?

----------


## marta7

prijavljujem 1 dpt, tražim kod sebe simptome koje ste navele i ~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!

----------


## metkovk@

evo i mene 2dpt simptoma nista osim sto me uhvatila moja migrena pa ne stignem na nista mislit cure drzite se i svima od   :Heart:  zelim velike bete i++++++++

----------


## tiki_a

> Da al mene sad polako hvata i panika jer mi je procurilo i malo krvi sa necim sluzavim i smeđkastim. I sad kad se brišem ostaje malo krvav trag. Sve se nadam da je to to ili je mozda budući da su vraćena 3 embrija eko se neki i nije primio moraju izaći zar ne??? :?


DUSICA1 kako je danas?

----------


## magi7

evo ja brojim 4 dan poslije transfera i nikakvih simptoma, tako je bilo i prva dva puta tako da se ne nadam previše.

----------


## aenea

Bila sam 5 puta trudna i apsolutno svaka trudnoća je bila različita..od simptoma najjačeg pms-a ikad, preko klasičnih trudničkih simptoma pa apsolutno ničega do simptoma gripe..sve sam imala u nekoj od trudnoća..  :Teletubbies:  
tako da, ako uzmemo mene kao referncu, apsolutno svaki simptom znači da ili je trudnoća tu ili nije  :Grin:

----------


## DUSICA1

Evo nimalo lijepe vijesti. Danas mi je 10 dpt, buduci da je moje krvarenje postalo ucestalo i jace otisla sam na hitnu pa na ginekologiju. Dr nije optimistican i vjerojatno se radi o vrlo ranom pobačaju. Upetak da svakako idem vaditi krv i da mu se javim. Ja sam svoje isplakala. Ostaje ljeto za odmorit se pa u 9 mj u nove pobjede. Ne odustajem!!!

----------


## rijecanka77

*Dusica1* baš mi je žao   :Sad:  

Nego, možete mi reći kad vama doktori preporučaju vaditi betu ili raditi test?  Meni je danas 4dpt i na dan punkcije je dr. MM objašnjavao što i kako s testom jer je meni bilo ful loše i nisam baš bila prisebna.  Sve upute su mi na njemačkom kojeg ne kužim jer s dr. komuniciramo isključivo na engleskom.  Koliko sam skužila on je rekao da mogu već 14d poslije punkcije vaditi betu?  Nije li to prerano?  A test na urin 14 dana poslije transfera....Ili smo mi sve pobrkali?

----------


## Bebel

Moje osobno iskustvo obzirom da sam i u MPO-u dogurala do kolike-tolike bete:
1. puno ovisi o tome u kojem ste postupku: stimulacija nosi jače simptome dok npr. FET slabe (u mojem slučaju nikakve). U stimulaciji i prije ET-a već imate povećane grudi i napet trbuh.
2. utrogestani donose svoje simptome. U stimulaciji se npr. (u mojoj klinici) koristi 3x2, a u FET 3x1 što je duplo manja doza. Mene u stimulaciji bole cice na dodir, a u FET-u ih uopće ne osjetim.
3. mirovanje se uglavnom preporuča u stimulaciji zbog povećanih jajnika i potencijalnog HS-a. Ja sam u ovom FET-u "mirovala" na dan transfera i sutra. Sve ostalo sam radila normalno, osim što nisam vozila auto (imam miom pa ipak malo pazim na naprezanje donjeg dijela). Čak sam u to vrijeme imala pojačane aktivnosti i obveze.
4. testovi su posebna priča. Svi koje sam ja radila (pa i na dan kad je beta bila 92) bili su pozitivni (blaga crta) tek nakon 30 min, a na uputi piše: _ukoliko se do 5 min ne pokaže crta, test je negativan. Ne očitavajte test nakon 30 min jer se negativan rezultat može prikazati kao lažno pozitivan_  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Pa sad vi vidite.
5. Ja sam u stimulacijama imala 1.000 (psihičkih) simproma   :Grin:  (ali i HS svaki put), ali ovaj put baš ništa. 100% sam bila uvjerena da ništa od toga.
6. Temperatura od utrića, započela je tek jučer 12dpt i to 37,2 (u stimulaciji je bila 37,4 već od 5dpt) 
7. Ja nemam PMS i zaista nisam imala ništa s čim bi usporedila dolazak M (kao ono: imam pritisak kao da ću svaki čas procuriti). Ciklusi su mi 26-28d i jedino se ravnam po kalendaru. Bolovi krenu tek 2dc.

U prirodnim trudnoćama, simptome sam osjećala (blagi pritisak u grudima) tek 34dc, a recimo jučer mi je bio 27dc kad sam radila ß.

Eto za sad imamo pozitivan rezultat i nadamo se da će ta mrvica koja se zakačila i ostati s nama. Možda cure koje 12dc imaju betu oko 1.000 imaju jače simptome, ali u svakom slučaju pokušajte se opustiti. Izađite van i prošećite na 5 min. Razbistrite glavu i nadajte se u svojem srcu da je baš taj postupak pobitni. Ako i nemate optimistične misli, nemojte si prebacivati. Nisam ih ni ja imala pa smo dogurali do prve pozitivne MPO bete.
 :Kiss:  svima i od   :Heart:  se nadam da ćete imati pozitivne bete

----------


## gupi51

*dušica1* žao mi je.  :Sad:

----------


## Bebel

*Dusica1*  žao mi je.

*rijecanka77*, u mojoj klinici se vadi 13 ili 14 dan od transfera. Transfer se računa kao nulti dan.
Ja sam obično imala transfer 5 dan od punkcije, a betu 13 dan od transfera.
Sretno  :Love:

----------


## mala2

> *dušica1* žao mi je.


dušica1...........  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## rijecanka77

*Bebel*  hvala ti na info i na zanimljivom postu, uvijek je dobro procitati tudja iskustva...   :Smile:

----------


## sbonetic

*Dušica1* žao mi je!!!!  :Love:

----------


## tinaka

Dušice,   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## metkovk@

dusice drzi se   :Love:

----------


## marta7

dusice, drž se  :Heart:  


meni polako prolazi 3dpt, osluškujem tijelo i ništa se ne događa.
je li to dobro, loše ili prerano :? ne znam, znam samo da vrijeme spooorooo prolazi....

----------


## maya3

cure molim vas pomoć  :/ danas mi je 5 dpt i još uvijek imam neki pritisak dolje 2dpt me bolilo kao da trebam dobiti m. (.)(.) su mi ogroooommmmnnneee pomagajte što se to zbiva samnom?

----------


## tinaka

> cure molim vas pomoć  :/ danas mi je 5 dpt i još uvijek imam neki pritisak dolje 2dpt me bolilo kao da trebam dobiti m. (.)(.) su mi ogroooommmmnnneee pomagajte što se to zbiva samnom?


Mayo, meni je danas 21 DPT i još uvijek mi je tako s time da su bolovi ponekad nesnosni, s time da sam trudna, pa ako te može malo utješiti   :Wink:

----------


## gupi51

meni je danas 11 dpt i počela sam krvariti. Prilično obilno. Betu mi nema smisla ni vaditi.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tinaka

> meni je danas 11 dpt i počela sam krvariti. Prilično obilno. Betu mi nema smisla ni vaditi.


Gupi, ne mora značiti, ima cura koje su prokrvarile, a beta se pokazala pozitivnom. Strpi se još malo, pa ćeš vidjeti kakvo je to krvarenje. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## DUSICA1

gupi 51

Ja već 5 dana krvarim, danas mi je 12 dpt, znam da su sanse nikakve, al dr je rekao da mirujem i da svakako odem sutra vaditi betu. Al eto već planiram ljetni odmor pa onda ponovo u pobjede.

----------


## gupi51

> gupi 51
> 
> Ja već 5 dana krvarim, danas mi je 12 dpt, znam da su sanse nikakve, al dr je rekao da mirujem i da svakako odem sutra vaditi betu. Al eto već planiram ljetni odmor pa onda ponovo u pobjede.



Ma otići ću ja sutra izvaditi betu čisto da potvrdim. Do danas sam bila optimistična, ali čemu? Jednostavno znam, osjećam da ovaj put ništa. 
Reci da li i dalje svejedno uzimaš Utrogestan? Ne znam da li da to još uzimam ili da čuvam za FET.

----------


## DUSICA1

Meni je dr savjetovao da svakako uzimam utrogestan al da ih pijem dok ne napravim betu. Ako bude manja od 5 da prestanem sa utricima. Nadam se nicemu jer ovo je vec predugo da krvarim. Taman sam pocela krvariti kad mi je bilo vrijeme za M. Eto nikako da me zaobiđe. Drži se.

----------


## ana-

Evo da se i ja javim meni je 3dpt tu i tam me probada u predjelu jajnika,utriče stavljam 3x2 ali sva sam nikakva stalno mi se spava,nadam se da je to normalno.Curke jel vi možda znate za kaj su ove inekcije koje dobivamo nakon transvera.

----------------------------------
ja 83 endo.pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok 
1 IVF stimul. vv - čekamo ß 17.6.

----------


## mala2

da naše mrvice ostanu kod nas 9 mj.

----------


## metkovk@

cure ja brojim 7dpt stomak me boli (.)(.)nista malo leda htjela sam vas pitat kako se borite sa nervozom nikko da se smirim nekad imam kao napade panike mogu li popit ista  :?

----------


## vajsi

Draga metkovk@,

Ti panicni napadi znaju biti od hormona. Nije preporucljivo da pijes bilo sta, ali ima korisnih sajtova na tu temu, pa ako te zanima posalji pp.
Tesko jeste, ali moze se ublaziti 
 :Love:

----------


## marta7

> cure ja brojim 7dpt stomak me boli (.)(.)nista malo leda htjela sam vas pitat kako se borite sa nervozom nikko da se smirim nekad imam kao napade panike mogu li popit ista  :?


draga, isto brojimo, i ja sam 7 dpt. kod mene se ništa ne događa, nikakve promjene. osjećam nervozu.....izluđuje ovo čekanje.
ali, možemo mi to! ja sutra idem raditi, pa sam sigurna da će mi vrijeme brzo proći.  :Love:

----------


## DUSICA1

Da li je netko prosao isto. Ja sam pocela krvariti 9 dpt i sve do vađenja bete 05.06 koja je bila 0, tada sam prestala piti utrice (dr je rekao iako krvarim da ih pijem do bete). Još uvijek krvarim nije to kao M čista krv tu i tamo mali ugrušak. To mi sad već traje dugo i jel to normalno, jel to M nisam sigurna ili ću tek dobiti M. Van sebe sam. A prokrvarila sam taman kad mi je i bilo vrijeme za M. Dr mi radi tek u utorak a soc.gin nema pojma kaže nije njeno područje. Dr mi je u bolnici rekao da je to preuranjeni pobačaj al ne znam da to tako dugo traje, nemam bolove.

----------


## bernadette

*DUSICA1*, ne brini, prolazi brzo... skoro ista prica   :Sad:   pocela krvariti deseti dan nakon transfera, prva dva dana vrlo oskudno, bez ikakvih bolova. onda je nastupio horor. krvarenje kao nikada do tad, slabost citavog tijela, vrtilo mi se u glavi kao da cu svaki trenutak pasti u nesvijest... mislila sam da cu zavrsiti u bolnici. vrijedi napomenuti da nisam bas slaba i da se bas ne prenemazem, mislim prilicno puno mogu izdrzati. eto, tako je bilo i trajalo od ponedjeljka do petka. danas je nedjelja i osjecam se super. fizicki, mislim. a i uopce se polako smirujem i krojim plan za sljedeci pokusaj, termin kod doc imam vec sljedeci tjedan, ne zelim biti uzbudjena, ne zelim biti nemirna, hocu biti skroz kul, vec vjezbam  8) evo ovako
samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## magi7

Pozdrav cure,

evo meni je danas 9 dan poslije ET i nemam nikakve simptome. velo rijetko imam slabe grčeve kao da ću dobiti i to je to. 

Ne nadam se baš previše  :Sad:   :Sad:  

POzzzz

----------


## gupi51

*Dušica1* i meni se slično dogodilo. Negdje 10. dpt sam vidjela par kapi krvi na dnevnom ul. i onda ništa. 11. dan ujutro opet smeđa fleka i onda je krenulo malo jače. Tad sam znala da je gotovo. 12. dan ujutro mi je izletio ogroman ugrušak i taj dan mi je išlo kao nikada do sad. Jedino što me nije baš bolio trbuh, a inače me rastura. Jako krvarenje je trajalo oko 2 dana i evo sad se smiruje. Isto sam se uplašila ali evo prolazi. izvadila betu (naravno bila je nula). O psihičkom stanju ti ne moram ni pričati. Sad sam se već smirila i na jesen krećemo u nove pobjede.
Drži se i sretno.   :Love:  




*Magi7* od srca ti želim da uspjeh!   :Love:

----------


## maca2

Bok cure!
Evo da se i javim po prvi put na ovoj temi!  :Grin:  
Danas brojim 3.dpt ( ili 4., ne znam je li dan transfera 1. ili 0. ? ), simptoma nemam nekih posebnih osim što me bole (.)(.) i patim od zatvora   :Evil or Very Mad:   - čitam da je to od utrogestana.
Prva 2 dana su me rasturali jajnici i cijeli donji dio trbuha, danas više ništa...
Ne znam da li da to smatram dobrim ili lošim simptomom   :Rolling Eyes:  , znam da je to kod svakog individualno ali već se izluđujem osluškivanjem svakog simptoma svog tijela   :Mad:  
Betu bih trebala vaditi 17.6., ali prema mojoj računici menga mi treba doći 12.6. ( nikada u životu mi njie kasnila) tako da ću vjerojatno već tada znati na čemu sam...

----------


## Bebel

DUSICA1, žao mi je zbog ovog postupka, glavu gore i ovaj forum je dokazao da se čuda događaju. Svako neuspjeli pokušaj nas boli, boli i boli..., ali uglavnom se vraćamo puno jače   :Love:  
Moram priznati da sam zbunjen a s mišljenjem doktora koji ti je rekao da se radi o preuranjenom pobačaju. Malo mi je to onako teško kad netko kaže i mene bi osobno totalno bacilo u bad.
Na žalost u slučajevima kao što je tvoj i npr. moji ranijim nije došlo do implantacije embrija koji su transferirani.
Kad sam imala biokemijske trudnoće, moj doktor nije htio koristiti slične termine kao preuranjeni pobačaj jer on trudnoću smatra samo ako smo imali GV ili ŽV (Pinky je to lijepo izvukla: _Biokemijska trudnoća je vrlo rani pobačaj za koji žena niti ne zna ako nije vrlo rano (prije mjesečnice ili oko datuma očekivane mjesečnice) napravila kućni test, koji se pokazao jedva vidljivo pozitivnim ili je napravila test krvi ß hCG, koji je pokazao vrlo niske vrijednosti koje se ne dupliraju pravilno (svaka 2-3 dana), a ultrazvučnim pregledom ne može se vidjeti gestacijska vrećica_).
U ovakvim slučajevima kad niti ßHCG nije dosegla vrijednosti iznad 5 uglavnom govorimo o tome da nije došlo do implantacije. 
Ja sam u zadnjoj stimulaciji nakon što sam imala ß 2,25 prestala koristiti utriće, prokrvarila u roku 2 dana i ciklus je trajao samo 2 dana + 10 dana nekog malog i oskudnog iscjetka. Ulovila me stravična panika jer sam imala HS, ali na UZV-u je sve bilo ok.
Ako ti se javljaju ugrušci to je uglavnom posljedica ljuštenja endometrija tako da mislim da nema razloga za zabrinutost.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da na sutrašnjem UZV-u sve bude OK.

----------


## Bebel

> Pozdrav cure,
> 
> evo meni je danas 9 dan poslije ET i nemam nikakve simptome. velo rijetko imam slabe grčeve kao da ću dobiti i to je to. 
> 
> Ne nadam se baš previše   
> 
> POzzzz


Draga, nisam niti ja imala nikakve simprom.
I sad nakon ß 360 ništa pa me strah da ß pada. Pokušaj okupirati misli nečim drugim i misli pozitivno.
Ja sam se u ovom postupku ponašala normalno i možda mi je pomoglo to što sam nastavila sa svojim životom i obvezama.
Razlika je ipak između FET-a koji sam ja imala i stimulacije. U stimulaciji  treba biti malo oprezniji, ali ipak je potrebno pokušati voditi što normalniji život. Tako okupiramo misli i što manje osluškujemo poruke tijela.
 :Kiss:

----------


## ineska111

Bok?
Je li se itkome dogodilo krvarenje odmah nakon ET, na sam dan ET?
Odmah nakon ET mi je bilo malo svijetle krvi i još malo poslije utrića koji sam tada stavila, poslije je više nije bilo. Nisam bila u prilici pitati doca o tome, pa sada sama razbijam glavu i nagađam što bi moglo biti. Nekako se nadam da se možda napravila neka ranica od one "željezne sprave" koju ti stavljaju kada rade ET, a i bolilo me dok su mi ju stavljali. Ovdje na forumu nisam našla da je itko pisao o tome.

----------


## ivica_k

meni je danas 18. dpt, a od petka krvarim  :Sad:  
uz sav trud da budem optimistična, moram priznati da se jako brinem kako ovo neće dobro završiti
dr. kaže da je moguće kako su se implantirala oba zametka pa sad jedan propada - jer beta raste
bojim se

----------


## Bebel

> meni je danas 18. dpt, a od petka krvarim  
> uz sav trud da budem optimistična, moram priznati da se jako brinem kako ovo neće dobro završiti
> dr. kaže da je moguće kako su se implantirala oba zametka pa sad jedan propada - jer beta raste
> bojim se


Draga,
 e mogu ti niti opisat kako se ja bojim koja će mi vrijednost ß biti sutra jer je moram ponovno vaditi. Obećala sam si da to neću obaviti danas nego sutra kako je doktor rekao.
Čas tepam mrvici, čas sam na rubu plača i histerije jer nemam nikave simptome iako je onaj moj iscjedak skroz slabiji. Svakih 5 min sam na WC-u i gledam što se događa.
Moramo misliti pozitivni jer samo tako možemo pomoći mrvicama da ostanu uz nas   :Love:

----------


## Ordep

ineska 111 draga meni ti se dogodilo da sam nakon 4 sata od et-a, tj.preležala sam 4 sata od et-a, otišla na wc i pojavio mi se na papiru trag krvi, ne točkica već onako malo više, nakon toga još jesnom kad sam išla na wc i onda je prestalo, a ja taj put ostala T :D , tako se nada da će i tebi biti  :Love:  
ivica_knajbolje je lijepo pratiti betu, a i meni je moj ginekolog rekao ako dođe do krvarenja da to može značiti da se jedna mrvica nije uhvatila, pa od tog krv. 
bebel draga bit će sve ok, napravi još jednom tu betu, a poslje nemoj, samo izluđuje čovjeka, meni je to bilo grozno, htjela sam je vaditi svaki dan, ali nema smisla, stvarno. pričekaj termin pa odi kod ginekologa, a ja sam i kad je ginekolog rekao da je sve ok , stalno 2 mj trčala na wc da vidim ima li krvi., sad pogledam tu i tamo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
svima  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## pak

drage cure osobno  još nisam iskusila vaše brige do bete nikada nismo stigli,ali evo što znam moja znanica je dobrahno krvarila ubrzo nakon pozitivne bete pa je i u bolnici završila iz koje su je odmah otpravili kući s objašnjenjima koje ste već vi navele,ostalo je samo čekanje i dočekali su obadvije mrvice su se lijepo primile i danas već veselo trčkaju,ono što želim reči je sve je moguće,držite se i od srca vam želim sličan ili isti ishod.  :Love:

----------


## gupi51

*Ineska111* ja sam isto imala par kapi krvi ali zato što mi dr nije mogao proći kroz cerviks pa je morao širiti. Možda je slično bilo i tebi, dovoljno je da instrumentom zahvati površinu sluznice, ošteti jednu kapilaricu i evo ti krvi. Mislim da je prerano da se brineš.

*ivica_k i Bebel* od srca vam želim da sve bude ok!!!

----------


## ineska111

*grupi51 i Ordep* - hvala na brzim odgovorima i podršci. Utješile ste me, čak i dale novu nadu  :D 

*ivica_k i Bebel* - držim fige i od   :Heart:  želim da sve bude super.

----------


## ZLATKA

cure moje, a ja se ne usudim napraviti test....
danas mi je 12-ti dan nakon ET-a i jednostavno se bojim :/

----------


## beba38

i meni je  12-dan nakon ET ,ni ja se ne usudim napraviti test , čekam 12.06 
a mm me nagovara , jednom sam to napravila i rekla sam  više ne    :No:

----------


## rijecanka77

uh, meni je danas 11 dpt....radim test u petak, mislim da će mi srce stati kad dodju rezultati   :Grin:

----------


## ZLATKA

koji ste puta vi na ET-u?

----------


## beba38

ja drugi put stimulirano , vračene 5 mrvice i sad čekam taj veliki petak   :Kiss:

----------


## gupi51

*beba38, ZLATKA, riječanka77* samo hrabro.
Nadam se da će forum poskakivati!! :D  :D   :Smile:

----------


## magi7

pozdrav curke,
ja dans ujutro na 11 dpt radila test i negativan je
 :Sad:  , međutim još uvijek se nadam da je bilo prerano i da će me beta pozitivno iznenaditi. Od nekakvih simptopma jedino mogu reći da me trbuh svako toliko zaboli kao da stiže  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

 :Kiss:  svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice

----------


## marta7

cure moje, meni je danas 8 dpt i planiram 12 dpt (petak) suočiti se sa betom. nemam nikakvih simptoma, tj. ne osjćem se ništa drugačije nego inače. što mislite, je li to prerano? 
sve cure spominju betu 14 dpt, a neću moći dočekati ponedjeljak (to će mi biti 15 dpt). 
ili da u nedjelju napravim test? :?

----------


## Ordep

ma možeš i 12 dan radit betu. ja sam 11 dan radila betu i bila je 31.5 mala ali je lijepo narasla  :Smile:

----------


## marta7

hvala ordep, sviđa mi se odgovor :D 
sad još da mi beta bude kao tvoja, nitko sretniji  :D

----------


## beba38

Ja  ću izluditi do petka ,danas me malo (.)(.) bole ali samo bradavice ,ponekad malo žigne u predjelu jajnika ,drugo ništa ,i da još ovo, imam ljubičastu boju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ali do ponedjeljka sve me bolilo ,(.)(.) za izludit , doljnji dio križa , jajnici ,osjetila sam pritisak u donjem dijelu ,išla često piškit ,a sada se sve stišalo .Molim se da mi od pet mrvica ostane barem jedna 

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   svima vam želim  veeeeeelike BETE

----------


## rikikiki

> cure moje, meni je danas 8 dpt i planiram 12 dpt (petak) suočiti se sa betom. nemam nikakvih simptoma, tj. ne osjćem se ništa drugačije nego inače. što mislite, je li to prerano? 
> sve cure spominju betu 14 dpt, a neću moći dočekati ponedjeljak (to će mi biti 15 dpt). 
> ili da u nedjelju napravim test? :?


Marta, ovisi da li si imala transfer 3. ili 5. dan ... ako je bio transfer blastocisti 5. dan mogla bi izvaditi betu, ali ako je bio transfer 3. dan radije nemoj.
Ja sam u ovom ciklusu napravila betu 10. dpt 3-dnevnog embrija i beta mi je bila 8 što me šokiralo i jaaaaako uzrujalo jer sam mislila da se radi o biokemijskoj trudnoći, no kad sam je ponovila na 14. dpt beta je bila 250. Radije se malo strpi da izbjegneš nepotrebno uzrujavanje zbog moguće negativne ili preniske vrijednosti bete!
I naravno, želim ti veliku brojčicu   :Love:

----------


## metkovk@

ja danas brojim 10dpt i bila sam malo radoznala i napravila test ma ne znam sto bi vam rekla ja crtu vidim ali je tako slaba,inace od simptoma imam jedino bolove kao kad trebam dobit (.)(.) normalne nista bolne jeli ovo dobar ili los znak jeli mi bilo rano za test joj kako sam nervozna betu cu vadit 15.06 to ce mi biti 15dpt,a da mi se do tada napusit  :Laughing:  toliko od mene nervozuse   :Grin:  cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## maca2

Ne znam koji mi je vrag bio danas da sam išla raditi test, a danas mi je tek 6dpt ( ET bio 4.6.), naravno da je test bio negativan!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Glupača...sada sam se samo nepotrebno naživcirala, jel' tako da je ovo još prerano da se zna i da još uvijek ima nade za moju pozitivnu betu? :? 
Nikada si ovo više ne ću napraviti, sada čekam 17.6. i tek onda vadim betu.

----------


## rijecanka77

A ja mislila da sam samo ja nestrpljiva i ludo nervozna!!!   :Laughing:  

Meni danas 12dpt i toliko me strah da najradije uopće ni ne bi išla vaditi betu.  Još mi je pao mrak na oči kad sam saznala da ću nalaze od petka vjerojatno dobiti tek u ponedjeljak.  Nažalost, u Du nemamo privatni lab koji radi nalaze isti dan. Pa crknut ću do ponedjeljka!  :/  Napravit ću onda test doma pa pobjeći iz kupaonice.....a MM nek očitava!  :Grin:

----------


## uporna

Curice rani testovi i njihovi negativni rezultati nisu pouzdani. 
Ne žurite sa testovima jer mislim da oni nemaju smisla prije 14. ili 15. dana poslije 3 dpt, a vađenje krvi prije 12. dana. Samo se još više uzrujavate što je gore od iščekivanja.

----------


## Bebel

> Ne znam koji mi je vrag bio danas da sam išla raditi test, a danas mi je tek 6dpt ( ET bio 4.6.), naravno da je test bio negativan!


Cure, cure...samo sebi nepotrebno radite stres.
*metkovk@*, nadam se da je to to.
Svima koji rade testove ja sam prethodno pisala da je moj po uputi bio negativan, a ß je bila 150 pa sad vi vidite. Ja sam sebe izludila.
I jučer kad mi je ß bila preko 2.200 ja nisam imala baš nikakav simptom i namam ga niti danas. Nikakve bolne cice niti išta slično.
Sretno svim čekalicama.
 :Love:

----------


## DUSICA1

Pitanje. Koliko dugo vam je bio napuhan stomak poslije. Meni je beta bila 0 ocekivana. Al stomak mi je jos uvijek malo napiren (u petak sam prestala sa utriocima 05.06). Ne osjetim bolove normalno mokrim jedino je napuhan. Dr mi nije radio UZV malo me to iznenadilo. Sto ste radile u tom slucaju napuhanosti? Dr rekao da ce to za par dana proci.

----------


## Bebel

DUSICA1, proći će za par dana.
Nadutost je od postupka, utrogestana i ciklusa. 
Ja sam se za svaki slučaj svaki put nakon neuspješnog postupka naručila na UZV (privatno) i to sredinom ciklusa. Do sad je sve bilo OK, ali ja sam htjela biti 100% sigurna.
Od   :Heart:  ti želim da je idući dobitni  :Kiss:

----------


## Dolly1

Evo cure da se i ja javim na ovu temu. Čitam vas redovito ali nisam baš od pisanja a pošto sam danas u depri odlučila sam se javit. Na klomifenima sam bila punkcija 24.05. transfer 27.05. i naravno do sad sam samo čekala i nadala se. Međutim danas mi je 17 dpt još nisam dobila stvari, a test mi je jutros pokazao negativno. Cijelo vrijeme me probadalo do 14 dpt a onda je sve stalo i do danas nikakvi bolovi a jutros jaki bolovi kao pred stvari. u pon. trebam ić vadit betu luda sam jer sam ovaj put mislila da sam trudna.

----------


## marta7

drage moje, 
naravno da nisam izdržala i nakon napornog tjedna htjela sam si malo uljepšati vikend (jer sam se nadala da je to sad to) i otišla u petak popodne napraviti betu. rezultat je <1.   :Sad:  
ima li još nade da poraste ili ne?  :? 
punkcija 29.05., transfer 6staničnog zametka 01.06., ako je dan transfera nulti, petak mi je bio 11dpt.

----------


## marta7

drage moje, 
naravno da nisam izdržala i nakon napornog tjedna htjela sam si malo uljepšati vikend (jer sam se nadala da je to sad to) i otišla u petak popodne napraviti betu. rezultat je <1.   :Sad:  
ima li još nade da poraste ili ne?  :? 
punkcija 29.05., transfer 6staničnog zametka 01.06., ako je dan transfera nulti, petak mi je bio 11dpt.

----------


## marta7

drage moje, 
naravno da nisam izdržala i nakon napornog tjedna htjela sam si malo uljepšati vikend (jer sam se nadala da je to sad to) i otišla u petak popodne napraviti betu. rezultat je <1.   :Sad:  
ima li još nade da poraste ili ne?  :? 
punkcija 29.05., transfer 6staničnog zametka 01.06., ako je dan transfera nulti, petak mi je bio 11dpt.

----------


## marta7

nekaj se zblokiralo, pa se zbrčkalo i otišlo 3x

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  evo drage moje da se pridružim.

Ja sam vam u icsi postupku-ovako ..
punkcija je bila u ponedeljak a transfer u četvrtak 11.06 a Betu trebam napraviti 23.06 kada mi je rođendan  :Grin:   :Grin:  


Vraćene su mi tri oplođene jajne stanice, jedna je osmostanična a druge dvije su malo lošije.

Utriće koristim i normabele i onako mi malo nategnuto dolje trbuh ali bez bolova.
U biti ništa ne osječam danas mi je znači 4 dan nakon transfera- što vi velite kada bih trebala otprilike osjećati nešto da se događa :?  :? 

inače polažem puno nade u osmostanični ali i u ova dva isto nikada se ne zna u biti koliko sam čitala u vašim postovima..normalno da sam se počela brinuti što ništa ne osjećam osim nategnutog trbuha ali nije mi tvrd jel..  :Rolling Eyes:   :/  :/  :/ 

joj dok ja to sve pojasnim..a i grudi me ništ ne bole..

Bila sam na klomifenu i onda menopur pa choragon štoperica i to je to..

plizz recite mi curke moje jel je još rano da nešto osjećam nekakve promjene :?  :? 

svima vibrice koje čekaju betu..  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## rijecanka77

*ajvica*, to ti je još sve rano.  Meni je danas 16dpt pa ne osjećam ama baš ništa, a ß mi u petak bila preko 800...Jedino imam ogroman napuhan trbuh kao da sam već u 4.mj. trudnoće i užasno me hvata glad, ali to je sve od Utrogestana...nakon njega sam kao drogirana   :Smile:  I da, dan prije vadjenja bete sam imala osjećaj kao da će vještica doći....

Znam da nije lako jer je i mene hvatala nervoza, ali prerani testovi te mogu bespotrebno uznemiriti, ako su negativni naravno   :Kiss:

----------


## metkovk@

evo da se i ja javim sad sam svatila  :Idea:  meni je transfer isto bio 01 06 znaci 13 06 bio mi je 12dpt a ne 13 kako sam ja kontala  :Grin:  moze li biti da mi je zbog toga test pokazao -  :Crying or Very sad:  vjerovatno je ona crta od neki dan bila fatamorgana ili sto se babi milo to joj se i snilo   :Laughing:  kao sto vidite na rubu sam laganog sloma malo placem malo s smijem a ne znam cemu vadim betu sutra i nadam se da ce me iznenadit   :D,simptoma nemam osim  bolova kao kad trebam dobit  i apetit mi je pojacan ali to prepisivam zivcima.Ajvice sto smo rekle trudne smo dok se ne dokaze drugacije od srca ti zelim da  za rodendan dobijes oggggggggggrrrrrrrroooooooooommmmmmmmnnnnnnuuuuu betu   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:  svim drugim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## klara

Evo i ja ću vam praviti društvo... ET je bio 12-tog u Mariboru, jedna blastica, preporuka je vaditi betu 26.6. 

Imam trbuh kao da sam 3 mjeseca trudna i stalno sam pospana, ali znam da je to od Utrića i hormona. Inače u baš nikakve, nikakve simptome ne vjerujem. Sa Sunčicom sam dobila mengu, prestala uzimati Utriće pa mi je trbuh splasnuo, već sam otplakala neuspjeli postupak i počela vježbati... A bila sam trudna... Tako da ovaj puta samo brojim dane i čekam brojku ili crticu.

*ajvica* moj transfer sa Sunčicom je izgledao slično kao tvoj   :Wink:

----------


## klara

Evo i ja ću vam praviti društvo... ET je bio 12-tog u Mariboru, jedna blastica, preporuka je vaditi betu 26.6. 

Imam trbuh kao da sam 3 mjeseca trudna i stalno sam pospana, ali znam da je to od Utrića i hormona. Inače u baš nikakve, nikakve simptome ne vjerujem. Sa Sunčicom sam dobila mengu, prestala uzimati Utriće pa mi je trbuh splasnuo, već sam otplakala neuspjeli postupak i počela vježbati... A bila sam trudna... Tako da ovaj puta samo brojim dane i čekam brojku ili crticu.

*ajvica* moj transfer sa Sunčicom je izgledao slično kao tvoj   :Wink:

----------


## ana-

Evo da se i ja javim danas nam je 11dpt bolovi su još uvijk tu,danas trebala dobiti m ali ništa,pšto mi je i prošli mjesec ranila 2 dana trebele sam dobiti danas,još čekamo dva dana po starom računanju a ß vadimo u srijedu a što se tiče simptoma grudi bolneeeee,trbuh raste a u predjelu jajnika tvrd i što me najviše zanima dali je možda bilo kod koje od vas mučnine pogotovo na mirise i to hrane :shock: parfeme i sve jake mirise.

------------------------------
ja 83.endo,pcos
2007,op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1 IVF stim. vv-čekamo ß 17.6.
nadamo se   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## klara

ana- meni nije bilo mučno na mirise, ali nije mi bilo mučno niti u trudnoći.
Nadam se da je to tvoj trudnički simptom  :Wink:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:  evo rage moje da vam se javim..  :Love:  

idem u šetnju dooktoor rekao sat vremena da mogu , pa odoh..

Inače ja vam ujutro uvijek pijem tursku kavicu, kasnije tijekomdana sam izbacila  jer kao kofein smeta...ne mogu ja bez kavice ujutro a i moj ginek. je rekao da mogu ali da ne pretjerujem jel  :Grin:   :Grin:  

Inače budim se oko 6 ili 07h ne mogu spavati, a preko dana samo spavam , u biti ležim i onda samo utonem u carstvo snova  :Sing:   :Sing:  

Htjela sam reći da se ne osjećam kao prije možda je to sve od hormona, onako čudna sam kada se probudim ujutro obično sam živčana užas a sada uopće nisam onko nersazbuđena,nervoziiš ..i jutros mi nešto onako lagaaani simptom oko trbuha kao  bolovi menzis. ali ni približno onako onaj naš ženski osjećaj ali lagano skoro pa ništ..  :Grin:  

Inače vani  je već skoro 30 stupnjeva ja sam u dvije dekice , odgovara mi mekoća i toplina e svašta  :Raspa:   :Raspa:   :Raspa:  


Noćas sam imala noćnu moru, užas kako sam se napatila  :Grin:  

 :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:  još me muče i noćne more.


E cure moje kada su moje bebice vraćene kod svoje mamice ja sam vam toliko zijevala ali tako pospano da smo se onda u sobi svi smijali...pa zijev, pa zijev pa jojj i ja lijepo uzmem mobitel i pustim jednu pjesmicu mojoj dječici da se malo svi razbudimo..  :Love:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 

 :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  


sve mi dođe da kupim test ali neću, biću karakter pa ću čekati 21. ondak budem pak ga kupila  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

svima curama dragima  želim od srca betu ++++++

Inače moj m.m ima azoo pa smo uspjeli doći do azoo/oligo...nakon tri godine pojavilo se nešto trkača za icsi i zato drage moje svima želim od srca +++ naše bebače  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ajvica

Drage moje, krivo sam ispustila slovo-Drage moje a ne rage joj kako sam smotana  :Grin:   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## choco

Evo i mene opet.Nakon neuspjesnog icsi postupka u aprilu,odlucila sam da opet probamo,pa kako bude.
Danas je 3 dpt,uzela sam 2 dana bolovanja,mirujem a kontam da mi nije bas potrebno,jer ako je sudbina da se primi-primice se.
Doktor je rekao da su sanse dobre,nadam se da ce se bar jedna beba od 4 mrvice i zakaciti...
Prosli put se nisam nicemu nadala,dr je odmah rekao da su sanse male,ali sad se bojim sto sam ovoliko puna optimizma(prije 4 godine mi je isti doktor rekao da su sanse super i ostala sam trudna)i ja sad tu nesto mutim i brojim i racunam.Lose spavam,sve mi se cini nisam se fino namjestila i umisljam kako to mrvicama smeta....
Kad sam nervozna ja dodjem ovdje,procitam vase price,radujem se uspjesima i odmah mi bude lakse.
Puno pozdrava svima i milion dobrih vibracija!  :Love:

----------


## Strike

I mene čeka ET,za sad još neznam kad,sutra moram zvati dali će biti u četvrtak ili subotu,pa me zanima da li pijete kakve vitaminčeke osim folne.
Ja sam za vrijeme pikanja pila omegu 3 i folnu,a sad još kupila i multivitamine i minerale pa me zanima da li to mogu piti i nakon ET?

----------


## klara

> ...
> Ja sam za vrijeme pikanja pila omegu 3 i folnu,a sad još kupila i multivitamine i minerale pa me zanima da li to mogu piti i nakon ET?


Pretpostavljam da ti neće štetiti ako paziš na doziranje  :? .
Ja nisam pila nikakve vitamine niti u trudnoći niti u jednom postupku, više volim pripaziti na prehranu.

----------


## ZLATKA

samo da vam javim,  kod mene ništa ni ovaj puta...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rijecanka77

*ZLATKA* Drži se! Nek bude treća sreća!  :Kiss:

----------


## klara

ZLATKA   :Love:

----------


## metkovk@

zlatka ljube drzi se   :Love:  docemo mi do nasih   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## choco

Zlatka,zao mi je...odmori malo pa kreni ka ispunjenju svog cilja i vjeruj mi,svi se promasaji brzo zaborave kad se desi BEBA  :Heart:  
Meni danas 4dpt,pocela ledja da me bole i stomak probada kao da cu svake sekunde dobiti...ko ce docekati taj 26.6

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  joj  curke moje mene ništa ne boli :?  :? 

Osim što jutros normalno već u 07.00h sam budna bila , kada sam si skuhala kavu, uključila internet , popila cedevitu i onda lagano kava..poslije toga jedno 10minuta mi se povraćalo-ja inače nikada ne povraćam- pogotovo od svoje kavice i soka-nekako mučno mi jako bili i pune oči suze hoću povratiti ili ne..

Uglavnom nisam pa sam ravno otišla si kupiti hrenovke e to mi se jelo, inače od utrića jako puno jedem ..stalno nešto   :Grin:   :Grin:  

četvrtak mi bio transfer kako se to onda računa? taj dan kreće brojanje  ili sljedeći dan?

----------


## nela.

znači brojiš petak kao prvi dan  :Love:

----------


## nela.

pa ti nekak brzo trebaš vadit betu već 12 dpt

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  ma meni isto nekako rano 12 dan, ne znam tako je dr. rekao..

ali ako mi je ovo peti dan onda mi još rano za simptome?

----------


## ajvica

Zlatka žao mi , drži mi se i ja se bojim jako te bete i to čekanje ma..  :Crying or Very sad:  


ali idemo dalje  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ana-

*ZLATKA*  :Love:   :Love:  
Mi sutra napokon vadimo ß ,nervoza i živci rade sto na sat.Curka imam jedno pitanjce vidim iz čitanja da su neke od vas imale iscjedak ili krvarenje,meni m nije došla ali nije bilo nikakvog iscjetka osim od utriča i bolova ko da ću dobiti ali mi je tako od transvera,a o grudima da ne pričam 3 broja veče,mučnine takve da sam jedva izdurala udaju u petak svi mi mirisi smetaju.

Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:   :Bye:  .
------------------------------
ja 83 endo,pcos
2007.op,endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1.IVF stim. vv-čekamo ß 17.6.
nadamo se   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## ana-

curka-curke  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ana-

*ajvica* meni su mučnine počele  3 dpt tak da nisi jedina kojoj se to događa meni je danas 12 dpt i još uvijek imam mučnine.

----------


## Dolly1

Evo da vam se i ja ponovo javim. Danas sam napravila betu i definitivno nisam trudna. Svim čekalicama želim veliku betu.

----------


## ana-

> Evo da vam se i ja ponovo javim. Danas sam napravila betu i definitivno nisam trudna. Svim čekalicama želim veliku betu.


samo hrabro naprijed   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Dolly1

ana sigurno si trudna. I ja sam tako osijećala stvari su kasnile a onda odjednom sve splasnulo i ništa.

----------


## ana-

> ana sigurno si trudna. I ja sam tako osijećala stvari su kasnile a onda odjednom sve splasnulo i ništa.


Draga iz tvojih usta u Božje uši   :Kiss:   :Bye:  ,to bi nam bio najljepši svadbeni poklon.

----------


## nataša

cure, kako vi stavljate utrogestane? na ležeći ili čučeći?

ja inače na ležeći, ali sam skontala da puno dublje uđu kad čučim ( sorry za detalje)inače mi sve ode van..

 koliko ležite dugo nakon stavljanja?

----------


## klara

Ja ne ležim uopće, stavljam ih stoječke.
Efekta imaju, očito je, jer imam trbuh kao da sam u 3. mjesecu  :Wink:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  pa ja utriće stavljam onak normalno , malo ležim jer baš tada moram nešto nekud ići..

danas me sinusi bole odnosno kosti lica- to je kod mene uobičajena bol prije glavobolje  :Mad:   :Mad:  

ja opet ništ ne osjećam, gledam se u ogledalo trbuh malkic  povećan, grudi ništ ne bole osim što mi jutros onako malo mučno ali inače ništa- možda je već to na psihičkoj bazi a možda je i to moji blizančeki  :Grin:   :Grin: 


a ne znam..malo sam nervoziš.. ma ubi me to čekanje    :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:   :shock:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  doli žao mi je draga , budi jaka idemo dalje.  :Love:   :Love:  

ana ti si trudna , mirisi to je znak a i ta mučnina definitivno  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  


jedva čekam 23 pa što bude bitno da sam u postupku, čekala sam tri godine da se ti nalazi pomaknu na bolje da mogu ići pa ja sam presretna što sam konačno krenila- pa zato kukam o tom čekanju, stalno čekam   :Grin:  čekalica  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  no ok..

E curke jedno važno pitanje, sda se ne mogu sjetiti gdje sam našla taj post o Betama na forumu kolika treba biti iz dana u dan - jel mi može tko reći gdje je to?

tak da znam 12 dan caca što je na stvari  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  a ja ću u međuvremenu pronjuškati :shock:  :shock:

----------


## ivica_k

evo ajvice tekst  :Love:  
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=148&Show=507

----------


## nataša

> Ja ne ležim uopće, stavljam ih stoječke.
> Efekta imaju, očito je, jer imam trbuh kao da sam u 3. mjesecu


uopće ne odležiš nakon stavljanja?!

----------


## metkovk@

cure beta rekla 0 a ja svoje   :Crying or Very sad:  zvala doktora dogovor pao malo odmorit pa dalje dignit glavu i juris  :Grin:  cure samo se smijite ja cu se u sljedecem postupku stalno smijat   :Grin:   :Grin:  jer to je naj veca pozitiva sto bebe osjete znaci samo se smijite i gladite svoje buse puno vas volim i svima zelim velike ma ogromne bete   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## choco

ana,jesi vadila nalaze?javi sta je bilo!ili sam ja pogresno shvatila da treba danas?

doli,zao mi je..

----------


## klara

> ...
> uopće ne odležiš nakon stavljanja?!


Meni je ovo 7. postupak i nikad mi niti jedan liječnik nije savjetovao ležanje. Kad sam bila trudna sa Sunčicom dobila sam m, mislila da nisam trudna i naglo prekinula s uzimanjem, pa je bilo sve ok. A usput, radim, imam malo dijete,  i  nemam živaca ležati tri puta dnevno zbog utrića. Jednostavno ne vidim smisla u tome, to je najveći razlog.
A ne "iscure", znam jer osjećam njihov učinak.

Dolly1  i metkovk@   :Love:

----------


## nataša

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...
> uopće ne odležiš nakon stavljanja?!
> 
> 
> Meni je ovo 7. postupak i nikad mi niti jedan liječnik nije savjetovao ležanje. Kad sam bila trudna sa Sunčicom dobila sam m, mislila da nisam trudna i naglo prekinula s uzimanjem, pa je bilo sve ok. A usput, radim, imam malo dijete,  i  nemam živaca ležati tri puta dnevno zbog utrića. Jednostavno ne vidim smisla u tome, to je najveći razlog.
> A ne "iscure", znam jer osjećam njihov učinak.
> ...


e ovo je baš zanimljivo, ali stvarno, ja stavim utrić, legnem i nakon nekih 15 minuta me opiči njihov iučinak, pospanost itd. a kasnije i napirenost, znači da oni stvarno u vrlo kratkom roku počnu djelovat :/

----------


## Dolly1

metkovk@ jako mi je žao, ali kad te čujem kako pričaš i meni se vrati volja. Ja sam dosta pala jer sam ovaj put jedva uspijela dobit js. Imaš pravo glavu gore i krećemo u nove pohode.   :Smile:

----------


## klara

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/miracle/program.html

Ovaj link sam našla u jednoj temi otprije 2 godine i još sam pod dojmom filmića br 4.

----------


## ana-

> ana,jesi vadila nalaze?javi sta je bilo!ili sam ja pogresno shvatila da treba danas?
> 
> doli,zao mi je..



Draga nisi pogrešno shvatila evo rezultata:
* ß 1222.4*
oba   :Saint:   :Saint:   su s nama :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## nataša

> choco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ana,jesi vadila nalaze?javi sta je bilo!ili sam ja pogresno shvatila da treba danas?
> 
> doli,zao mi je..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer, čestitam, divna vijest :D  :D  :D  :D 

baš super vijest!"!!!

----------


## metkovk@

ana draga suuuuuuuuuuuuper vjest  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  od sveg srca ti zelim skolsku trudnocu   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  ana od srca mi drago od srca  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## choco

> choco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ana,jesi vadila nalaze?javi sta je bilo!ili sam ja pogresno shvatila da treba danas?
> 
> doli,zao mi je..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
vjerujes da sam imala osjecaj....i mislim se,sto li ne javljas....cestitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmm   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Dolly1

Jeeeeeeee   :D  :D  :D  bravo Ana. Čestitam! Ma šta sam ti ja rekla! A sada samo uživaj i ne paničari.

----------


## Strike

*ANA*  :D    :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## marči

curke, opet vibirce...
brišem... 

 :No-no:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  cure danas mi znači 25 dan ciklusa- od transfera sedmi dan i jutros mi se nešto dogodilo  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  


Probudila me jaka bol kao da trebam dobiti menzis i onda me potjeralo na wc ... i onda sam ležala jedno 15 minuta i bolilo me i križa i onaj osjećaj pred mengu .

Odjednom sve prestalo i ja lijepo se spermila i u grad na kavicu  :Heart:   :Heart: Kažite mi što bi to bilo?? jel to ok? :/  :/

----------


## Strike

Mislim da je ok,meni se to isto dogodilo samo 4.,5. i 6.dan od ET. Jedanput dnevno i trajalo oko 5 min. I bila sam trudna!

----------


## klara

ajvice može biti i simptom menge i simptom trudnoće... držim fige da je ovo drugo  :Smile:

----------


## ana-

> cure danas mi znači 25 dan ciklusa- od transfera sedmi dan i jutros mi se nešto dogodilo   
> 
> 
> Probudila me jaka bol kao da trebam dobiti menzis i onda me potjeralo na wc ... i onda sam ležala jedno 15 minuta i bolilo me i križa i onaj osjećaj pred mengu .
> 
> Odjednom sve prestalo i ja lijepo se spermila i u grad na kavicu  Kažite mi što bi to bilo?? jel to ok? :/  :/


Draga mene tak boli cijelo vrijeme od transvera,i dan danas to bi trebao biti dobar znak bar se po meni vidi.

Hvala svima na čestitkama od   :Heart:  ,  :Kiss:   i   :Bye:  .

----------


## rijecanka77

> cure danas mi znači 25 dan ciklusa- od transfera sedmi dan i jutros mi se nešto dogodilo   
> 
> 
> Probudila me jaka bol kao da trebam dobiti menzis i onda me potjeralo na wc ... i onda sam ležala jedno 15 minuta i bolilo me i križa i onaj osjećaj pred mengu .
> 
> Odjednom sve prestalo i ja lijepo se spermila i u grad na kavicu  Kažite mi što bi to bilo?? jel to ok? :/  :/


Meni isto tako bilo pred dva dana...a rezultat vidiš u potpisu   :Smile:  Znala sam da sam trudna, a osjećaj kao da ću dobit M svaki čas...

----------


## vinalina

Bok cure, evo i ja Vam se pridružujem na ovoj temi, jučer sam imala ET, bio 3 dan od punkcije. Ležim i sve me živo boli od ležanja. Križa, glava, vrat... A tek cice jooooooooooj. Ali valjda je to od choragona, šta Vi mislite, ipak je prerano, jelda?  Moj dr rekao 12 dan od jučer doći sa nalazima od bete, kaj nije to rano, to bi bio ponedjeljak, pa kad bi onda vadila betu????  :? 
Svima jedna VELIKA  :Kiss:

----------


## rijecanka77

*vinalina* Ako ti je rekao da dodjes u ponedjeljak vjerojatno je mislio popodne (ako tada radi), izvadi ujutro betu i popodne do dr.  s nalazom.

I meni je nakon ET bilo grozno, sva sam bila ukočena, sve me boljelo od ležanja i straha...I još sam kašljala ko konj i stalno mislila da će mi mrvice izletit van...  :Laughing:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  joj hvala vam cure moje, odmah sam još bolje volje  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

ana zlato joj kako mi drago..., joj puno mi znači kada mi sve lijepo pojasnite- nema veze izdržaću do 23 i taj rođendan donijet će mi sreću  :Grin:   :Grin:  


A ako ne onda drugi put ..

E ovi utrići cure moje ja sam inače mršavko pa nemam apetit- mogu vam reći da kada se ovo počne primati izgladaću kao balončić  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:    stalno nešto smišljam što bi jela..  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ana-

> joj hvala vam cure moje, odmah sam još bolje volje    
> 
> ana zlato joj kako mi drago..., joj puno mi znači kada mi sve lijepo pojasnite- nema veze izdržaću do 23 i taj rođendan donijet će mi sreću   
> 
> 
> A ako ne onda drugi put ..
> 
> E ovi utrići cure moje ja sam inače mršavko pa nemam apetit- mogu vam reći da kada se ovo počne primati izgladaću kao balončić       stalno nešto smišljam što bi jela..


Draga ja sam od utriča isto imala želje i smišljala što bi,ali ja sam od 3dpt imala mučnine tak da nisam imala pre veliki izbor jer su mi smetali(smetaju)mirisi.  :Kiss:  Sutra opet vađenje ß i nadamo se duplanju.  :Bye:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  duplanje za sutra i dalje  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ja mučnina nemam..ok sve..  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ajvica

vidjeću hoće me sutra ujutro što zaboliti baš  :Grin:   :Grin:  


e malo mi se nadiže u grlu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  e koji su ovo opisi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Strike

Jutro cure! Mene sutra čeka ET pa me zanima da li vi ujutro prije ET popijete utrogestan ili ne?

----------


## Bebel

> Jutro cure! Mene sutra čeka ET pa me zanima da li vi ujutro prije ET popijete utrogestan ili ne?


Na VV-u se na dan transfera piju utrići, a inače se stavljaju vaginalno.
Sretno

----------


## klara

> Jutro cure! Mene sutra čeka ET pa me zanima da li vi ujutro prije ET popijete utrogestan ili ne?


Pred tri godine sam ih popila i tako mi se jako vrtjelo u glavi da me je muž držao za ruku da se ne srušim. Ovaj puta sam ih stavila vaginalno, nekoliko sati prije transfera.

----------


## tinaka

Meni su na SD rekli da dobro da ih nisam stavila prije ET, jer bi mi onda morali ispirati rodnicu, već da ih stavim poslije transfera, a kako ih nisam imala sa sobom stavila sam ih kad sam došla doma, negdje dva-tri sata kasnije.

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  ja sam prije et pila utriće i taj dan ujutro sam popila tako su mi rekle medic.sestre a poslije transfera vaginalano sam ih počela stavljati.

ana gdje si?? da čujem za betu kolika je danaske  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## ana-

Evo naše današnje 
*ß 2460.7*
U četvrtak idemo na prvi uzv da vidimo koliko ih je s nama.

----------


## tinaka

WOW, Ana, super beta! Čestitke!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart: ana bravo..to su blizančeki jel da?   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

Joj to je tak lijepo za vidjeti toliku betu, ja da ju vidim opala bi u nesvijest!

Ja 2 dpt, niš me ne boli, samo su sise poput lubenice. Zanima me da li su koga jako bolile, a da je beta bila negativna, jel imao tko takav slučaj? 

Ko će zdržati još 10 dana?

----------


## tinaka

Vinalina, ja ću ti reći da su jaaako boljele, a bila je pozitivna beta. Think pink!   :Wink:

----------


## vinalina

Da znam da e to jedan od prvih simptoma, al kaj nije to malo prerano?

----------


## tinaka

Mene su u svakom postupku boljele od samog početka, čim sam počela s lijekovima za stimulaciju. Jednostavno tako reagiram. Tako da je to stvarno individualno (sad se ponovaljam ko kokoš, al tak je).
Samo ti lijepo uživaj i čekaj bezbrižno betu!  :Smile:

----------


## ana-

> ana bravo..to su blizančeki jel da?


Draga vele da jesu,ali u četvrtak čemo znati da ih možda nije i više radi tolike bete.Nije bitno koliko ih je samo da izdrže do kraja i da su živi i zdravi.  :Kiss:

----------


## diona

> Evo naše današnje 
> *ß 2460.7*
> U četvrtak idemo na prvi uzv da vidimo koliko ih je s nama.


 :D

----------


## tiki_a

Evo i mene u društvu nakon transfera. Brojim 1 dan   :Grin:  . Za sada malo tragova od transfera, vjerojatno je koja žilica pukla, ozbiljno mirovati neću, a sve posliće obavljati usporenim tempom.

----------


## ajvica

:Love: evo me drage moje , joj u utorak Beta..jedva čekam   :Heart:   :Heart: 


Ništa ne osjećam osim užasne gladi, to je već sada ovisnost ali samo da su to moji Mihovili gladni   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  


Inače kada trebam dobiti menzis jako me zna boliti , užasno a sada neka čudna tišina..ništ pa sam ja vama sretna baš me briga ja sam trudna dok god se ne dokaže drugačije a nadam se da neće  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  


Ana pusica tebi i bebačima  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ana-

> evo me drage moje , joj u utorak Beta..jedva čekam   
> 
> 
> Ništa ne osjećam osim užasne gladi, to je već sada ovisnost ali samo da su to moji Mihovili gladni     
> 
> 
> Inače kada trebam dobiti menzis jako me zna boliti , užasno a sada neka čudna tišina..ništ pa sam ja vama sretna baš me briga ja sam trudna dok god se ne dokaže drugačije a nadam se da neće    
> 
> 
> Ana pusica tebi i bebačima


Draga pusa i tabi,samo tako razmišljaj i vidjet češ da će sve biti super samo pozitiva tako je bilo i kod mene i vidiš do kud smo dogurali.
Šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da od utorka budeš najsretnija trudnica kao i ja sada.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i   :Bye:   :Bye:  
uz tebe smo  :Love:  .

svim curama u iščekivanju ß da vam se ostvare vaše želje   :Saint:   :Saint:  .

---------------------------------
ja 83 endo,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok 
1.IVF vv stim- trudna
 - 1. ß 1222.4
 - 2. ß 2460.7 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sretna35

*ajvica* i ja sam nakon transfera u ciklusu u kojem sam ostala trudna imala upravo takvu bol jednom mislim samo da je to bio negdje 8-9. dan od transfera, ali meni su mrve vraćene 3. dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za   :Saint:  

tiki_a mislim da je tako i najbolje pomalo usporeno, ali sve redovno, a naročito ono što voliš i počastite se koji puta i svježim ananasom

----------


## Strike

Evo i mene,i ja obavila transfer 2 odličnih blastica.
Betu vadim 3.7.

----------


## vinalina

meni 3 dpt, još 3 puta toliko. 
Javljam se sa novostima. temperatura mi je oko 36.3 i kad idem na wc pojavi mi se prozirna rastezljiva sluz kao na vrhuncu ovulacije. Kaj je to, zna li netko? Da mi je bar muka i zlo pa bi znala, a ovak...
Uglavnom u području jajnika me danas na sek zabolilo kad sam kašljala, ali ko zna kaj to je, mislim da i nije toliko bitno.   :Unsure:

----------


## tiki_a

vinalina, bol u jajniku je vjerojatno posljedica punkcije. Nakon kretanja danas, u jednom periodu dosta me bolio jajnik, morala sam malo odležati, relativno brzo je prošlo. Ista bol kao i dan poslije punkcije. Ja sam i prije i nakon punkcije imala prozirnu sluz, ranije se ne sjećam da je bilo tako nešto.
sretna35, ananas zabilježen u memoriji, danas-sutra ga kupujem.

----------


## Matovila

Evo mene konacno na mojoj najdrazoj temi  :Grin:  

Do sad sam samo citala, a sad konacno s ponosom mogu izjaviti da sam dobila natrag u svoju busu dvije male mrvice. U stadiju su morule i nadam se da ce samo rasti... i rasti...  :Dancing Fever:  

Inace imam blagu hiperstimulaciju, trbuh me boli, ali ne dam se ja. Doma mi je muz naredio mirovanje. S jedne strane me stalno mazi i pazi, ali s druge strane mi ne da nista slatko  :Grin:   jer je doktor u otpusnom pismu napisao "paziti i kontrolirati tezinu" :shock:  A meni se tak papa sladoled  :Mljac:  ili palacinske s nutelom... ili nesto slicno... bilo sto  :Grin:  

Betu vadim 3.7. a do tada   :Raspa:   :Cekam:   :Coffee:  pa opet sve iznova  :Raspa:   :Cekam:   :Coffee:  

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## ajvica

ana  jesi ti mjerila temperaturu dok si čekala betu? 

Ja znam da meni stalno stoji na 36 .7 malo bliže 8 ..- nakon et stalno mi je  isto ni makac ni vam  ni tam  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  


Ja mislim da sam prije imala manju temperaturu, nije bila tako blizu crvenoj točkici  :Grin:   :Grin: 



 Ajd curke izmjerite i vi temperaturu  pa da usporedimo???

----------


## tinaka

Meni je od punkcije, znači od kad sam počela s utrićima, uvijek temperatura varirala oko 37.

----------


## ana-

> ana  jesi ti mjerila temperaturu dok si čekala betu? 
> 
> Ja znam da meni stalno stoji na 36 .7 malo bliže 8 ..- nakon et stalno mi je  isto ni makac ni vam  ni tam   
> 
> 
> Ja mislim da sam prije imala manju temperaturu, nije bila tako blizu crvenoj točkici  
> 
> 
> 
>  Ajd curke izmjerite i vi temperaturu  pa da usporedimo???


Nisam,zapravo jedanput ili dvaput i to je bila ispod 36.
Cure imam pitanjce koliko su vam trajali bolovi iako sam trudna još imam jake bolove ili je to individualno.

----------


## tinaka

*Ana*, ja sam sad u sedmom tjednu trudnoće, a od punkcije neprekidno svaki dan imam bolove u jajnicima, neke grčeve, probadanja... da ne nabrajam dalje. Nije da sam te nešto utješila (ko i druge cure mene  mrgreen: ), al to je činjenično stanje.  :Wink:

----------


## ana-

> *Ana*, ja sam sad u sedmom tjednu trudnoće, a od punkcije neprekidno svaki dan imam bolove u jajnicima, neke grčeve, probadanja... da ne nabrajam dalje. Nije da sam te nešto utješila (ko i druge cure mene  mrgreen: ), al to je činjenično stanje.


Hvala ti malo si me utješla ja također od punkcije imam iste simptome kao i ti nama je danas 4+2.   :Bye:  

----------------------------
ja 83 endo.pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1. IVF stim. vv-trudna
    - 1. ß 1222.4
    - 2. ß 2460.7  :D   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## tinaka

*Ana-*, jesi provjerila krv i mokraću, da možda nemaš kakvu bakteriju?! Ja sam imala urinoinfekciju i nakon antibiotika su mi bolovi malo oslabili, ali ipak nisu prestali. No, dovoljno da se osjećam malo bolje.  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja79

Apropos ananasa- negdje sam na forumu citala da nije dobro da se jede u trudnoci osim ako bas zelis da izazoves kontrakcije (tipa krajem trudnoce). Sok se moze piti ali svjez ananas ne. To nesto ima veze sa bromelinom... Sad ne mogu pronaci gdje sam to tacno procitala  :/ ...

----------


## pak

> Apropos ananasa- negdje sam na forumu citala da nije dobro da se jede u trudnoci osim ako bas zelis da izazoves kontrakcije (tipa krajem trudnoce). Sok se moze piti ali svjez ananas ne. To nesto ima veze sa bromelinom... Sad ne mogu pronaci gdje sam to tacno procitala  :/ ...


i ja  sam čitala da se u nekim plemenima sviježi ananas koristio u svrhu izazivanja pobačaja,sad koliko je istine u tome  :/

----------


## tikica_69

Meni su vrhovi bradavica potamnili...danas kad sam izasla iz kade nakon tusiranja i vidjela ih u ogledalu, riknula sam od smijeha...taj Utrogestan me svaki put drugacije iznenadi   :Laughing:

----------


## vinalina

ah, jesi sigurna da je to od utrića???

----------


## vinalina

Usput, tikice kad ideš vadit betu?

----------


## tikica_69

Jesam....uvijek me drugacije smota i namami   :Grin:  
26.06. danas mi je tek 8.dpt

----------


## choco

Ana-neka budu trojke!!! :D  :D  :D 
tikica_69,sad si me razocarala...ja svako jutro provjeravam jesu mi bradavice tamnije   :Laughing:  znaci,nista da ne buljim,to je od utrica

Meni danas 8dpt,non stop me bole ledja i imam osjecaj da cu dobiti.jako sam napeta,ali brzo ce doci i taj cuveni petak 26.6.

----------


## vinalina

Jooooooooooooj ja imam najgori simptom nakon transfera. Danas izbio HERPES  :Evil or Very Mad:   Kam baš od svih on???

----------


## ajvica

:Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  joj a ja..danas mi 10 dan nakon et- utorak beta, i točno mi danas 28 dan ciklusa inače ja dobivam M. 30 dan dc ali 28 dana osjetim bol..


Međutim noćas me probudi užasna bol, u križima  i trbuhu kao da ću dobiti M- 

to je bilo oko 03.30caca..Kasnije oko 08.00 opet me bolovi u trbuhu probude kao pred M-onako lagani i grčevi.  :Sad:  i onda sam pričala sa našom Metkovic i sve prestade i sada mi ok, osim što malo nekako u trbuhu čudno nešt, šta ja znam..

eto opisa  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  jedva čekam taj utorak više  :Raspa:   :Raspa:   :Raspa:

----------


## vinalina

Daj Bože da su to pozitivni bolovi i da beta bude *VELIKA KO KUĆA!*

----------


## tiki_a

tikica, ajde možda ovaj puta taj simptom nije od utrića. Nisam znala da je progesteron zaslužan za tamnije bradavice, zapravo rub treba biti tamniji.
ajvica, to može biti i dobar znak jer 10-ti ti je dan. 
Za ananas sam znala da je dobar za endometrij, ali da ima i druga svojstva  :/ 
Temperaturu neću mjeriti jer samo me baca u loše raspoloženje. Nadam se da ću biti disciplinirana.
Inače brojim 2 dana   :Grin:  . "Normalno" se krećem, jedino izbjegavam veće šetnje i sl. , ostalo uz malu zadršku, recimo ako treba dići nešto teže od 1 kg onda to malo usporenije izvedem. Jučer je bio vatromet u mom gradu i naglo sam iskočila iz kreveta i otrčala na balkon, eto takve moje reakcije me više ne opterećuju.

----------


## ana-

> joj a ja..danas mi 10 dan nakon et- utorak beta, i točno mi danas 28 dan ciklusa inače ja dobivam M. 30 dan dc ali 28 dana osjetim bol..
> 
> 
> Međutim noćas me probudi užasna bol, u križima  i trbuhu kao da ću dobiti M- 
> 
> to je bilo oko 03.30caca..Kasnije oko 08.00 opet me bolovi u trbuhu probude kao pred M-onako lagani i grčevi.  i onda sam pričala sa našom Metkovic i sve prestade i sada mi ok, osim što malo nekako u trbuhu čudno nešt, šta ja znam..
> 
> eto opisa   jedva čekam taj utorak više


Draga nadam se da je to to držimo fige da bude velika ß,to ti želimo od   :Heart:  ja,naše mrvice i mm.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  joj daj bože da beta bude veelika..ali eto pojavili se ovi bolovi kao za M. - inače ništa nije bilo osim te moje lude gladi koja još uvijek traje  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  



Cure držite mi fige za utorak  :Rolling Eyes:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ajvica

:Grin:   :Grin:  ana jel ti sada sigurno puno papaš..  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  


imena smišljaj 1..2..3 ..ja i m.m uvijek se prepiremo koje ime ..  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  


vivalin joj jedva čekam više taj utorak- valjda ova zadnja dva dana su najgora za iščekat  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :/

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  tiki zašto misliš ako je 10 dan , ne kužim? :/  :/

----------


## tiki_a

ajvica, nekako su u to vrijeme cure koje su bile T osjećale M bolove, ako se ne varam. Sretno!!!

----------


## nataša

mene inače bole (.)(.) od dana ovulacije, ovaj put ništa :?  danas mi drugi dan od ET, sve čekam da menešt zaboli i ništa...

inače,ovulacija mi je izazvana, punktiran mi je folikul kad se očekivala ovulacija, i bol u grudima izostala, ako da se nije desila ovulacija..baš čudno....

----------


## ana-

> ana jel ti sada sigurno puno papaš..    
> 
> 
> imena smišljaj 1..2..3 ..ja i m.m uvijek se prepiremo koje ime ..    
> 
> 
> vivalin joj jedva čekam više taj utorak- valjda ova zadnja dva dana su najgora za iščekat    :/


Draga i ne papam baš puno jer imam mučnine non stop,ak se najedem muka mi je i ak ne jedem mi je muka.Muška imena smišlja mm,a ja za curice ali još ima vremena nek srčeka prokucaju i budu sigurni kod nas imena čemo bez problema dati.
I meni su zadnja dva dana do bete bila kao cijela viječnost ali sam izdržala i drago mi je da jesam,ti samo razmišljaj pozitivno i sve će se posložiti pogotovo ako je koliko sam skužila da ti je rođendan.Šaljem ti puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  i da nas razveseliš u utorak samo se nemoj živcirati.  :Love:   i misli na ove mrvice u bušici  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  .

----------


## rijecanka77

> *Ana*, ja sam sad u sedmom tjednu trudnoće, a od punkcije neprekidno svaki dan imam bolove u jajnicima, neke grčeve, probadanja... da ne nabrajam dalje. Nije da sam te nešto utješila (ko i druge cure mene  mrgreen: ), al to je činjenično stanje.


Meni je danas 23 dpt.  Kad god kihnem ili zakašljem, vidim zvijezde od bolova u jajnicima.  Danas sam bila na uzv-u u bolnici, dr. mi kaže da su mi jajnici još uvijek hiperstimulirani i ogromni...tako da mi paše samo mirovanje i lagana šetnjica... i rekao je bez naglih pokreta....
Inače, vidjeli smo dvije gest. vrećice i dvije mrvice unutra, za 10 dana ćemo znati više.  Osjećaji radosti i straha za te mrvice me non-stop prožimaju.  Samo da sve prodje dobro...  :Saint:

----------


## metkovk@

ana CESTITAM!!!!!!!! na ogromnoj beti  :D  :D  :D  :D neka te cuva dragi Bog tebe i tvoje   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  ,a svim ostalim cekalicama puno pzitive i smjeha   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: i naravno trocifrene bete  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## metkovk@

evo ovako cu se  smijati iduci put poslje transfera  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   na kraju cu rodit "Izeta  Fazlinovica" LUD na  mamu  ZBUNJEN na tatu,i naravno izaci ce NORMALAN!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ana-

> ana CESTITAM!!!!!!!! na ogromnoj beti  :D  :D  :D  :D neka te cuva dragi Bog tebe i tvoje     ,a svim ostalim cekalicama puno pzitive i smjeha             i naravno trocifrene bete


Draga hvala ti na lijepim željama i ja se molim da sve bude kako treba i da u četvrtak napokon vidimo svoje toliko dugo čekane   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   i da vidimo koliko ih je jel su dva ili više,kakve smo mi sreće može se dogoditi da če ih biti više nama na veselje :D  :D  :D  :D  :D ,ali kak se kaže nije bitno koliko već da su dobro,živi i zdravi.
Pozdrav i   :Kiss:  .

----------


## choco

> evo ovako cu se  smijati iduci put poslje transfera        na kraju cu rodit "Izeta  Fazlinovica" LUD na  mamu  ZBUNJEN na tatu,i naravno izaci ce NORMALAN!!!



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  nataša ne brini ništa, ja sam stimulitana za icsi pa ništa ne osjećam poslije et osim gladi.


Eto jučer se pojavili bolovi kao da ću dobiti, i danas onako blago osjećam bolove pred m.Sutra vadim Betu, pa budemo vidjeli  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  


Tiki hvala, sutra javim cure  :Grin:   :Grin: 


Metković da me ti nisi jučer nazvala , ajoj suza ali darling od priče s tobom mene prestalo boliti onako jako baš me rasturalo- odjednom tišina  :Raspa:   :Raspa:  Mene naša Metkovic lijepo nasmijala , ispričale se i meni odmah bolje eto tako se riješavaju  fizički bolovi glupi ..zločesti menstrualni..

 :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## metkovk@

ajvice ljube hvala mi smo tu sa istim problemima i samo mi medusobno jedna drugoj mozemo reci "znam kako ti je ,ili znam kako se osjecas",zato svaka   :Crying or Very sad:  manje boli ,a svaki   :Laughing:  ima onaj sladi osjecaj uspjeha svakoj od nas je naj potrebnija psihicka podrska, zato hvala na svakoj ljepoj rjeci i na ovim stranicama sto nam omogucuju rode i sve cure u njima nalaze upravo tu psihicku podrsku i smirenost zato srico zovi kad god ti to srce pozeli sati nisu bitni   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  cure kako sam rekla samo se   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  sve koje cekaju ß drzim fige i vibram  za ogromne brojke   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## nataša

Ljudi moji,
 meni je stvarno čudno da me grudi uopće ne bole!!!!!!danas je 2 DPT,   i ništa!!  kako to? uvijek me bole  od ovulacije pa nadalje.... :?

----------


## tiki_a

Mene grudi nikada ne bole. Možda nešto malo štrecne, ali to ne brojim. Sjećam se priče jedne forumašice, 4 djece i svaka T drugačija. nataša, neka ovaj puta bude drugačije, ali sa plusićem 14-ti dan!
Ja brojim 3 dana   :Grin:  . Nikakvi simptomi. Ah da, kad previše zujim boli me jajnik (posljedica punkcije), legnem i prođe za 5 min. Ostalo ništa, mirno.

----------


## taya

> Jooooooooooooj ja imam najgori simptom nakon transfera. Danas izbio HERPES   Kam baš od svih on???


škicni u potpis 8) , a herpes mi izbio slijedeće jutro nakon transfera

----------


## vinalina

*taya, iz tvojih usta u Božje uši!!!*  :Yes:

----------


## ana-

*ajvica* draga šaljemo ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sutrašnju ß samo smireno i pozitivno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .

---------------------------------
ja 83 endo,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82. sve ok
1. IVF stim. vv-trudna
 - 1. ß 1222.4
 - 2. ß 2460.7 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vinalina

ajvica, odmah javi, jedva čekam lijepe vijesti!  :Love:

----------


## choco

ajvica,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ana-

*ajvica*za današnji rezultat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
javi nam se,čekamo te?   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  


----------------------------------
ja 83.endo,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82.sve ok
1 IVF stim. vv-trudna
 - 1. ß 1222.4
 - 2. ß 2460.7 :D  :D 
čekamo uzv 25.6.

----------


## nataša

ajvica, želimo ti veeeeeliki broj  :Love:

----------


## ksena28

ajvica sretan rođendan!  :D 

cure ne smijemo puno tu vibrat, marči će biti   :Mad:  kad se vrati

meni je danas 3dpt i ja ne osjećam baš ništa. (.)(.) me bole uobičajeno, od utrića, a od njih sam i hvala bogu gladna (imat ću 100 kg). s vremena na vrijeme me malo zažiga dolje (jajnici vjerojatno). i to je zasad sve....  :/

----------


## nataša

> ajvica sretan rođendan!  :D 
> 
> cure ne smijemo puno tu vibrat, marči će biti   kad se vrati
> 
> meni je danas 3dpt i ja ne osjećam baš ništa. (.)(.) me bole uobičajeno, od utrića, a od njih sam i hvala bogu gladna (imat ću 100 kg). s vremena na vrijeme me malo zažiga dolje (jajnici vjerojatno). i to je zasad sve....  :/


 ti bar imaš neke simptome, a mene (.)(.) uopće ne bole I DALJE  :Mad:  

Bile smo zajedno na ET  :Love:

----------


## karla 1980

Cure, meni je danas 9 dpt i nikakvih simptoma osim tek malo bolne cice.
Jako sam   :Sad:   jer sam se nadala da će ovo biti 3. sreća.

Sretno svima!

----------


## Strike

I meni je danas 3dpt, (.)(.) malo veće,ne bole ništa posebno,jedino lagana bol dolje,ko pred mengu (a možda i umišljam,neznam). Uglavnom samo osluškujem kad će škicnuti nešto. A možda je još i prerano  :?

----------


## nataša

Strike, a zašto je tebi u potpisu maribor kad ćeš sad ostati trudna? mislim, zar ti neće biti previše ići u maribor trudna 3 mjeseca?  :Grin:  


 :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

vidim gužva na topicu nakon transfera, svima želim pozitivne bete, a što se tiče simptoma ne treba se zabrinjavati cure situacija je vrlo šarena: ima trudnica bez simptoma i onih koje nisu trudne, a imaju sve simptome rane trudnoće (postoji i topic: najraniji simptomi trudnoće pa možete i po njemu prošvrljati ako niste do sada)

----------


## Strike

Pa ako ostanem trudna,odgađam Mb. To sam sad sasvim slučajno dobila termin u Petrovoj,nisam se baš nadala,sve karte su bile usmjerene na Mb.

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:  Drage moje joj hvala vam ,puno mi to znači i čestitke za rođendan  :Love:  


Izvadila sam krv , nalaz Bete u 14.00h-joj ja i moj m.m i svi moji ne možemo iščekati  :Saint:   :Saint:  


M. nisam dobila a danas mi je taj dan..puj..puj.. i dalje ništ ne osjećam osim blago onako osjećaj m.- ali uglavnom sve ok..možd malkic jutros bradavice vrlo malkic- možda psiha već radi svoje??

Uglavnom ja u 14.00 javim ako ne stignem ja naša Metković će objaviti jer moram ići kod svoga ginek. pa onda javiti u Vinog. pa će to potrajati- pa budem ja poslal poruku  našoj Metković da se ne oduži to čekanje..


ana pusi mi blizančeke, drage moje pussam vas , vaša Ajvi  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nataša

> Pa ako ostanem trudna,odgađam Mb. To sam sad sasvim slučajno dobila termin u Petrovoj,nisam se baš nadala,sve karte su bile usmjerene na Mb.


ma briši  zadnji red u potpisu  :Wink:

----------


## nataša

> Pa ako ostanem trudna,odgađam Mb. To sam sad sasvim slučajno dobila termin u Petrovoj,nisam se baš nadala,sve karte su bile usmjerene na Mb.


ma briši  zadnji red u potpisu  :Wink:

----------


## Strike

> Strike prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa ako ostanem trudna,odgađam Mb. To sam sad sasvim slučajno dobila termin u Petrovoj,nisam se baš nadala,sve karte su bile usmjerene na Mb.
> 
> 
> ma briši  zadnji red u potpisu


Možda ovako postane zanimljivije   :shock: 
Nego,kakva vam je koža lica od utrići? Ja dobila brdo akni

----------


## ivica_k

ajvice, bit` će ovo najljepši rođendan, vidjet ćeš  :Kiss:

----------


## metkovk@

ajvice sreco stojim u pripremi i cekam trocifrenu betu da curama javim radosnu vijest, ipak danas je tvoj rdendan ,a nebo ce to nagraditi i poslati mihovila,od srca ti to zelim i cestitam rodendan   :Teletubbies:

----------


## ana-

*ajvica* draga drži se,sve če biti ok,upravo gladim bušicu i mišekima govorim da im teta ajvica šalje puse i pozdrave,pošto se nemogu sagnuti da ih ljubim   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  to će obaviti mm kad dojde s posla.
Još jednom ti šaljemo   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i   :Love:   za rođendan da   :Saint:   :Saint:   ostanu kod mamice 9 mjeseci od   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

--------------------------
ja 83 endo,pcos
2007,op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1. IVF stim. vv - trudna
 - 1. ß 1222.4
 - 2. ß 2460.7  :Saint:   :Saint:  
čekamo uzv 25.6. da vidimo koliko nas ima :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ZLATKA

ajme super, bravo ,bravooooooooooo
 :D 
presretna sam kada čujem takvo što
nadam se da ću i ja jednom tako  :Heart:

----------


## Matovila

> Nego,kakva vam je koža lica od utrići? Ja dobila brdo akni


Ja inace stalno imam problema s pristicima, iako lice mazim i pazim... Razmisljala sam o tome kako ce sve skupa biti za vrijeme i nakon stimulacije. Ispalo da sam dobila za vrijeme gonala samo jedan veci pristic na bradi, te dva manja poslije et-a. Sve u svemu, nije strasno i zadovoljna sam.... barem tim dijelom!

----------


## Matovila

3 dpt i stvarno ne mogu vise lezati i nista ne raditi. Covjek ovako izludi  :Rolling Eyes:   Na TV-u nema ama bas nista zanimljivo.

Prije ove kise napravila sam jedan krug oko kvarta i pocela sam jace osjecati one probadanje u busi ko pred MC.
A da ipak lezim i mirujem :? 
(.)(.) su normalne, malo kad ih pristisne bolne, al nist posebno. 

Inace isla sam u ljekarnu kupit jos jednu kutijicu dexamethasona jer ce mi falit jos 4 tabletice i tak sam tesko odoljela od toga da si kupim testic  :No-no:  

Nisam ga kupila... ali sam ozbiljno razmisljala da ga napravim u nedjelju ujutro kad ce biti 8dpt. Ali i to je praron, sto vi mislite :? 

Uf... ko ce docekati taj 3.7.  :Cekam:   Luda sam vec sada  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ksena28

*Matovila*, probaj zasad ne razmišljat o testovima. Prerano je itekako! Zaokupi se drugim stvarima... Čitaj knjige, surfaj, pričaj na telefon... ne razmišljaj o testu! 

Ono što mene npr zanima je količina kućanskih poslova nakon transfera? Što je ok, što je totalni ne?  :? Mnogi pričaju o tom vješanju veša, meni se to ne čini nekim velikim naporom, teže mi je nanašanje mokrog veša... napravila sam sad kaos u kuhinji, da počistim, izbacim čisto i stavim prljavo suđe u suđericu ili je i to don't? možda pitam gluposti, ali ja stvarno hoću biti ziher da niti jedan pogrešan korak neće ugroziti mrvice

----------


## Matovila

Meni se tesko sagibat jer me boli trbuh i sve zateze dolje zbog blage HS i nakupljanja tekucine. Tak da sam ja sve te poslove ostavila muzicu (stavljanje sudja u perilicu - donja razina, stavljanje vesa na susenje i sl). Ali npr. skupa kuhamo nesto,  ja sjedim i rezcukam povrce, on mi dodaje sto trebam i tako. Jucer mi se papala bucnica pa smo i to radili, ali nisam razvlacila tijesto (opet da se ne istezem), nego sam to drugima prepustila... i tako! 
 :Grin:  Kao sto vidis mene uglavnom zaokuplja hrana  :Grin:  
A dr. lijepo napisao na otpunom pismu kontrolirati tezinu  :Razz:

----------


## metkovk@

cure volim pisat ljepe vijesti  ajvica JE TRUDNA!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D ß 259,6nadam se da sam je dobro cula s obzirom da smo obe kricale od srece kako ljep rodendanski poklon  rekla sam ja nebo sve vidi za sve cure ajvica salje  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

*ksena28* ono što je meni dr. rekao na direktan upit o kućanskim poslovima je bilo pa nemojte baš raditi generalku, dakle, sve što je umjereno i ne iziskuje velike napore, istezanje (npr. vješanje veša na visini) i dizanje tereta je Ok i može se raditi, dapače pomaže dobroj cirkulaciji koja je bitna za implantaciju.

----------


## ana-

*ajvica* 
Draga  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D šaljemo vam   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i još jedanput sve najbolje povodom tvog najsretnijeg rođendana   i pomazi bušicu od nas troje da imaš lijepu trudnoču   :Kiss:   :Bye:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Heart:  .

----------


## vinalina

*ajvica*
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Alyssa

*ajvica*,  :D  :D ! Mazi busu i uzivaj   :Love:  !

----------


## modesty4

Sretno  :D

----------


## nataša

DANAS NAM JE DIVAN DAN DIVAN DAN DIVAN DAN
NAŠOJ AJVICI ROĐENDAN ROĐENDAN DOBRE BETE DAN!!!!
 :Sing:   :Sing:  

 :D

----------


## kik@

*ajvica-* čestitam :D  :D  :D  :D 

SRETAN RODENDAN  :Sing:   :Joggler:

----------


## dani39

*ajvica* ovo je stvarno najljepši poklon koji si mogla poželjeti,čestitam :D  :D  :D

----------


## Strike

> *ajvica* ovo je stvarno najljepši poklon koji si mogla poželjeti,čestitam :D  :D  :D


Jel možda zna koja što je to zametak iz cook medija (tako mi piše u otpusnom pismu)

----------


## choco

ajvica-cestitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam  :D  :D  :D  :D 
pa ovo je divno,ovaj forum mi tako popravi raspolozenje!!!!!!!

A ja,glupaca,danas uradila test(pri povratku sa posla uletim u apoteku i kupim ),vidi se druga crtica(doduse skroz je blijeda i neuhranjena   :Grin:  )ali....ne radujem se ,jer sam u cetvrtak dobila injekciju pregnyl 1500,pa moze biti da je test zbog toga pozitivan.U petak je ß,ali nema sanse da uzmem slobodno,tako da mogu ili u cetvrtak ili u ponedeljak....leleeeeee,ko ce cekati

Ljubim vas sve!

----------


## tiki_a

choco, pa ova druga crtica je ipak obečavajuća. Sretno!

----------


## ksena28

mene noćas probadalo dolje, baš onako jače nego kad me prek dana uhvati na momente...  :? sise u mi enormne, ne stanu u grudnjak ni jedan, bolje da ne nosim ništa usko jer će bit  :shock: 4dpt teče.............

----------


## etoile

eto, pratim već duže ovaj forum, i stvarno mi je pomoglo.
upravo sam "proživjela" svoj prvi et i jedina terapija mi je 3x2 utrogesan.
naravno, dva dana se nisam micala, danas je treći dan i trebala bih početi nešto sa sobom jer me od ležanja ubijaju leđa.
samo pitanjce: je li normalno ako jajnici bole i bole i bole i bole... :shock: 
ne znam kako bih sjela, legla, stajala.
pozdrav svim hrabricama   :Smile:

----------


## Matovila

*Etoile* i meni je slicno... sve me dolje probadalo, boljelo s tim da sam ja ipak dobila dexamethason (3x1). Pazi da ne radis nikakve nagle pokrete. Dobra vijest je sto ipak mislim da ce te nakon par dana popustiti...

Ja danas brojim 4dpt i moram priznati da se osjecam sve bolje.... fizicki! Psihicki sam isto kao i jucer: nervozna sve u 16!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Brojim 5 dana   :Grin:  (Matovila i ksena, zar niste i vas dvije na 5 dana?). Simptomi - ništa. Jučer sam pretjerala sa skitnjom po Zg-u i navečer su me boljela oba jajnika, sada znam da nije samo od punkcije već i od hormona (menopura). Jutros po kuhinji sat vremena sve normalno, sada ću u obližnji kafić na kavicu...jedino što ne radim, ali to je zbog ovih praznika pa sam uzela ovaj tjedan 3 dana GO.
etoile, kod mene prestane bol kad se umirim, nakon  5 minuta. Nikada nisam imala hiperstimulaciju, ti si najvjerojatnije jače izreagirala na hormonsku terapiju. Nadam se da će biti bolje.

----------


## ksena28

tiki sad sam se skroz zbunila............. transfer je bio u subotu.

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:  Drage oje hvala vam svima na vibricama ja sam presretna  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  


Čim sam vidjela nalaz i odnjela doktoru i on mi potvrdio odmah sam nazvala  našu Metkovic da vam svima kaže najljepšu vijest moj Mihica je tu.

Gosti bili do kasno naveče, telefon zvrr , svi smo presretni.


Evo u petak ponovno Beta i opet se izvjestim  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  


cure moje bile ste u pravu ja sam vaša azoo trudnica  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## etoile

pretpostavila sam da bi trebalo boljeti.
dapače, već su me jajnici bolili i pred kraj menopura. nakon punkcije (5 js) se nisam mogla pomaknut (bogu hvala na anesteziji - skidam kapu svima koji rade bez nje   :Naklon:  ) ujutro prije transfera se bol povukla, ali je zato nakon njega sve nekako jače. 
nisam sklona panici, ali ipak sam pročitala sve postove ovdje   :Smile:  

stvrno ste super!

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  Ana ja trudna bila si u pravu i druge moje drage cure.

Stvarno sam imala osjećaj kao da ću dobiti m- ali malkic drugačije..

ali ona glad me zbunila, to je strašno pa sam mislila od utrogestana ali nije piše kada koristiš vaginalno onda nema nus pojava -- kada piješ onda apetitt se pojača.


eto drage moje, sve vas bodrim čekalice moje i eto ja simptoma nikakvih osim te gladi ali može biti od tih hormona - bila sam na klomifenu onda menopur 4 komada i choragon 10000jedinica i utrići do transfera pila a poslije odole  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Strike

Danas brojim 4dpt,nemam nikakvih simptoma,osim što me križa bole i osjećaj kao da ću dobit mengu,jako lagana bol,ne traje duže od 5 min.,i jako bolne (.)(.),al to znam da je sigurno od utrića i tu i tam me nešto štrcne dole

----------


## dani39

meni je danas 3.dpt,sada nemam nikakvih bolova ali sve do transfera su me jajnici rasturali,inače po kući ne radim ništa osim kuhanja,dobro da stalno pada kiša pa me ne vuče van nego sam uz tv.

----------


## Matovila

> tiki_a Postano: sri lip 24, 2009 8:57 am    Naslov:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Brojim 5 dana  (Matovila i ksena, zar niste i vas dvije na 5 dana?). Simptomi - ništa. Jučer sam pretjerala sa skitnjom po Zg-u i navečer su me boljela oba jajnika, sada znam da nije samo od punkcije već i od hormona (menopura). Jutros po kuhinji sat vremena sve normalno, sada ću u obližnji kafić na kavicu...jedino što ne radim, ali to je zbog ovih praznika pa sam uzela ovaj tjedan 3 dana GO. 
> etoile, kod mene prestane bol kad se umirim, nakon 5 minuta. Nikada nisam imala hiperstimulaciju, ti si najvjerojatnije jače izreagirala na hormonsku terapiju. Nadam se da će biti bolje.





> ksena28 Postano: sri lip 24, 2009 9:09 am    Naslov:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> tiki sad sam se skroz zbunila............. transfer je bio u subotu.


Sad sam se i ja zbunila :/  et mi je bio u subotu ujutro. Dakle (ned, pon, uto, sri) - 4 dana :? Ili opet krivo brojim :? 

Tako mi je bilo i pred pocetak stimulacije, dobila u petak navecer mengu, a trebala s gonalima poceti 2. dan, a ja sam brojila dakle subota navecer - prvi dan, a nedjelja navecer - drugi dan.

Curke moje, upomoc? Jel ja to sve krivo brojim :?

----------


## tiki_a

ksena, onda ok   :Embarassed:  . Ja u petak. Nekako mi se činilo da smo bile isti dan, greška u koracima   :Grin:

----------


## etoile

ok, da ponovim gradivo   :Smile:  
obzirom da je et bio u ponedjeljak, prvi se dan broji od utorka? što bi rekli, danas mi je tek 2 dpt?
sutra bih trebala na more. što mislite?

----------


## rijecanka77

> ok, da ponovim gradivo   
> obzirom da je et bio u ponedjeljak, prvi se dan broji od utorka? što bi rekli, danas mi je tek 2 dpt?
> sutra bih trebala na more. što mislite?


Na more?  Misliš plivati ili...?  Ja ne bih na tvome mjestu još u more, a i temperature su se na Jadranu ovih dana spustile ispod 20, tako da ti je more dosta hladno.

----------


## etoile

ma ne, ne plivati niti išta slično. inače nisam baš sklona kupanju, niti kada je puno toplije.   :Smile:  
mm radi na moru, pa bih radije bila kod njega nego bila sama doma.
barem ćemo se moći družiti... 
znam da vrijeme nije neko, ali nije niti u zagrebu...

----------


## ana-

> Ana ja trudna bila si u pravu i druge moje drage cure.
> 
> Stvarno sam imala osjećaj kao da ću dobiti m- ali malkic drugačije..
> 
> ali ona glad me zbunila, to je strašno pa sam mislila od utrogestana ali nije piše kada koristiš vaginalno onda nema nus pojava -- kada piješ onda apetitt se pojača.
> 
> 
> eto drage moje, sve vas bodrim čekalice moje i eto ja simptoma nikakvih osim te gladi ali može biti od tih hormona - bila sam na klomifenu onda menopur 4 komada i choragon 10000jedinica i utrići do transfera pila a poslije odole


Jesam ti rekla draga da si trudna i pogodila  :D  :D ,a sada se lijepo odmaraj i čuvaj svoje mrvice  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  i šaljem vam velikuuuu  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .
Curke samo pozitivno razmišljajte i sve će biti ok.

---------------------------------------
ja 83 endo.pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1. IVF stim. vv-trudna 
 - 1. ß 1222.4
 - 2. ß 2460.7
  čekamo sutrašnji uzv da vidimo koliko nas je  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------

